# Inversion Challenge November 2013-November 2014



## PureSilver (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello Ladies the Inversion Challenge begins on November 1st and will run though to the seventh. I will upgrade the challenge by continuing this challenge for an addition 11 months as suggested by DrC (thank you for that suggestion) and the upgraded challenge will be continued on the first of every month following November, that means the upgrade will run through from December 2013 to November 2014. I will continue to add names to the challenge for those starting December 1st.

Please feel free to post your hair Stats

Natural/Relaxed: *Natural soon to be Relaxed*
Current Length: *Please see attachments below*
Goal Length: *WL 2014 *
Oil of Choice: Anything growth aid i can get my hands on (currently Liquid Gold)


View attachment 232043

View attachment 232047

View attachment 232049

View attachment 232051

It's a tall order and i'm committed if you are so lets keep this challenge lively, fun and full of awesome results!

Challengers for Friday November 1st-7th are listed below
Altruisticoam
APrayer4Hair
Beamodel
bronxsoloist
Cocoloves
ChasingBliss
Dayjoy
divachyk
DrC
Froreal3
growinstrong
HairPleezeGrow
hair4today
Jobwright
Kerryann
Lilmama1011
Mahsiah
ManiiSweetheart
MonaRae
Naphy
newgrowth15
naija24
Nix08
outspokenwallflower
pelohello
PinkSunshine77
Poohbear
PureSilver
SexySin985
shortdub78
SimJam
smores
TwoSnapsUp
xu93texas
YaniraNaturally
yaya24

I really don't like posting strict rules since every won't be able to adhere to them. 
To do the challenge you can warm your oil of choice in the microwave for 15 seconds, apply to your scalp then Invert doing the position you feel most comfortable in; r you can choose to invert without oiling. 

 so i implore you to take Before and After shots because that's where the proof is

HHG Ladies, lets do this!!!!


----------



## DrC (Oct 31, 2013)

Stats:
Natural 
Hair Type: In the 4s
Last Relaxer: Sep 2009
BC:   June 2010
Current Length: BSB-BSLish? 
Hair Goal: WL 2015
Choice of Oil:  Miracle8 oil or any oil available.


I did the inversion method today and will continue here (even though it is  supposed to start in November )

I usedwarm Miracle8 Oil and flipped upside down on my couch, then fell asleep  I will use any oil laying around.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 31, 2013)

This is a great idea and a great reminder. Please add me to your list!

Natural/Relaxed: *Natural*
Current Length: *SL*
Goal Length: *WL  *
Oil of Choice: *Coconut Oil*

_Will post a pic this weekend_


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 31, 2013)

*SAVING MY SPOT* I was once a Yoga lover (Beginner, but still). Maybe I can start up again


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 31, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed: Roots are natural the part I'm trying to grow out, I'm transitioning from texlaxed to natural

Current Length: 1 inch

Goal Length: 1 inch for Nov.

Oil of Choice: JBCO or EVOO with peppermint EO


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 31, 2013)

Here's my starting pic. I already inverted Oct. 31st even though the challenge starts Nov. 1st I couldn't wait


----------



## ejfel (Oct 31, 2013)

It's my personal challenge to do this, so I'm glad you started this thread. I'd love to join for November, this Friday and onward. 

Natural/Relaxed: Natural
Current Length: Between apl and bsl, but will be giving myself a hair cut Sunday the 3rd.
Goal Length: Waist Length by November 14'
Oil of Choice: Homemade Aloe Vera Blend followed by Homemade Sulfur blend


----------



## hair4today (Oct 31, 2013)

My Stats...
Natural/Relaxed:I's Natural
Current Length:APL
Measurement starting point: Front 10', Back 8'
Goal Length:BSL by July 2014, MBL by Dec 2014
Oil of Choice:Kera Vada Oils (coffee, green tea, Brahmi)
Inversion Technique: apply warmed oil, invert leaning backward on bed, invert for 5 mins to relaxing music...meditate while I'm at it 
Will be back to update post with starting pics

ETA - starting pictures


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 31, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> Here's my starting pic. I already inverted Oct. 31st even though the challenge starts Nov. 1st I couldn't wait



I gotta get a starting pic. But I gotta get someone to take it for me.

I'm currently SL. Ill come back later with pic and measurements.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed: Natural

Current Length: SL

Goal Length: APL Dec 2014

Oil of Choice: NJoy oil

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm in.  I will TRY and get a pic
I will continue to use my exercise ball as I split my pants trying to do a headstand 

Relaxed - bsl/mbl-ish - Wl goal - ayurvedic oil.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 31, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed: *Texlaxed*
Current Length: *almost APL*
Goal Length: *BSL 2014 *
Oil of Choice: mix of neem oil+Njoy oil+Eucalyptus oil

Will be back with pics this evening!


----------



## Anailuj (Oct 31, 2013)

I finished a week, last Saturday, I don't know if I can enter for tomorrow?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 31, 2013)

I've done it for the past 3 days. Maybe I'll wait another 4 days & decide if I'm going to join the challenge.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 31, 2013)

Anailuj said:


> I finished a week, last Saturday, I don't know if I can enter for tomorrow?


Anailuj nakialovesshoes Feel free to join us December 1st, the challenge continues after November 7th, we'll be happy to have you.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 31, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I gotta get a starting pic. But I gotta get someone to take it for me.
> 
> I'm currently SL. Ill come back later with pic and measurements.



My starting pic looks crazy but DH is out of town so that was the best I could do lol!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm def in! Ill do a pull LC 2morrow.


----------



## danniegirl (Oct 31, 2013)

Im in i was waiting until i cut my hair and now that im all cut i will really see this month if this will work 

My Stats
Natural/Relaxed: Natural

Current Length:Cut in a faded tapered cut posting pics later today

Measurement starting point: i'll measure tomorrow before i wash i dont want to frizz out my hair 

Goal Length:i dont really have one i want my hair back i cut 14 inches of hair off my head and for now i want it all back and i dont want to take 3 years to get it

Oil of Choice:i was thinking about making a surfer  oil mix with rosemary and yang yang 
Inversion Technique: massage  Warm oil at night around 9pm then hang off my bed  for 5 min or so ( i was thinking about getting one of those Head Massager's so i wont mess up my hair while doing this i just dont know where to get one besides online.)


----------



## Penelope74 (Oct 31, 2013)

In,, be back with detail once I wake up.. (worked 16 hours this morning)


----------



## Mahsiah (Oct 31, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed: Relaxed
Current Length: sides =  bsl = middle mbl.
Goal Length: WL 2014 
Oil of Choice: Safflower oil/castor oil/evoo oil mix and sometimes africa's best herbal oil.


----------



## LadyPBC (Oct 31, 2013)

about to search to find out what the inversion method is.

eta:  now I see! Gonna lurk cuz I suck at challenges.  How long should you remain inverted?


----------



## bronxsoloist (Oct 31, 2013)

I would definitely love to enter this challenge. 
I inverted in the beginning of the month of October and I was ready to start in November any how. This challenge will be good for me.

Natural/Relaxed: Natural, not quite completely done transitioning out of colored hair.
Current Length: between NL and almost APL.
Goal Length: FULL APL by my wedding 10 10 14
Oil of Choice: Rapunzel Oil as I like to call it. It is a strong herbal oil blend. (I'm an herbalist so I cooked something up extra special.) I call it Rapunzel Oil because it smells so bad, and makes your mouth hot (!!!) that it is probably potent and could grow Rapunzel/Classic length hair, but no one can withstand it. he he he he... 

Anywho I will most likely dilute the oil and give myself a scalp massage, all the while inverting for 5 minutes. Then I will LOC method, plastic wrap my hair and GHE until some time the next day.


----------



## naija24 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sign me up. 

Stats:
Relaxed
Hair Type: 4c
Last Relaxer: October 27, 2013
Current Length: an inch from SL/CBL
Hair Goal: APL by June 2014. Four inches to go!!


----------



## Anailuj (Oct 31, 2013)

@ LadyPBC I believe no longer than 4/5 minutes.

I'm up for the challenge. Count me in.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 31, 2013)

Add me to this list; I've already started inversion this week.

Natural/Relaxed: Relaxed
Current Length: Chin Length
Goal Length: BSL in 2014
Oil of Choice: Currently Liquid Gold's Green Magic, Dudley's True Indulgence Inner Growth Creme and Nexxus VitaTress Biotin Scalp Creme

Anyone have recs for a good growth oil?


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm in  starting tomorrow 

I'm natural
Goal length: MBL in 2014 
Current length: BSL by dec


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 31, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed: Natural
Current Length: BSB
Goal Length: MBL by March 2014. About 3 inches.
Oil of Choice: Naturelle Grow Mega Growth oil warmed.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 31, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed: Relaxed
Current Length: SL 
Goal Length: BSL by summer 2014 including a good trim and evening out my hemline
Oil of Choice: JBCO mixed with jojoba oil and peppermint eo


----------



## DrC (Oct 31, 2013)

Day 2 done.  Did the IM without oil.   I need to do this  before I go to bed because it makes me sleepy


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 31, 2013)

im coming ladies, im looking for SO's measuring tape,  if i can't find it i guess i will just go by pulling the hair


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm in....will update this post in a minute


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 31, 2013)

i found the tape,  i might do the pull down method, i always wonder if im measuring correctly or if the measuring tape is touching my scalp or starting randomly and my nails don't help


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 31, 2013)

relaxed
7 for both sides of back on outter sides and 9 on left front and 10 on right front ,back cbl and front apl
goal length is WL
using grapeseed oil (can't promise i will warm it up, it should warm up while massaging)


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 31, 2013)

danniegirl said:


> Inversion Technique: massage  Warm oil at night around 9pm then hang off my bed  for 5 min or so ( i was thinking about getting one of those Head Massager's so i wont mess up my hair while doing this i just dont know where to get one besides online.)



Dollar Tree has scalp massagers (the ones that look like a daddy longlegs)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed: Natural

Type: mixed textures, 3c to 4b

Last Relaxer: 2010

BC:  2010

Current Length: BSL

Hair Goal: WL 2015 (I want it to hit mid-back when in curly state)

Oil of Choice: Will alternate NaturelleGrow Healthy Hair Oil and ORS HAIRepair until I run out. Then I'll either use NJoy or Liquid Gold. 




This is my LC after October inversion week. 






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 31, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Dollar Tree has scalp massagers (the ones that look like a daddy longlegs)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i had one from the mall years ago and when i threw it away,  i then regretted doing it, it was the one that vibrated


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 31, 2013)

this is the front right section at the very beginning of my arm pit and so is my front at the same length


----------



## SimJam (Oct 31, 2013)

So you only do this 1 week per month ?

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 31, 2013)

the back is a little pass my cbl which im ecstatic because it has come a long way from the breakage


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 31, 2013)

SimJam said:


> So you only do this 1 week per month ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF



yes you do, if you do longer your hair will get use to it and you will not get results SimJam


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 31, 2013)

I will try it again  

Natural/Relaxed: Relaxed 
Current Length: BSL 
Goal Length: MBL 
Oil of Choice: KeraVada (Fenugreek) or Bee Mine


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 31, 2013)

i think it would of been better with wet hair but its not time to wash


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 31, 2013)

Saving my spot for December 1. I just finished my 7 days this past Monday, the 28th.


----------



## growinstrong (Oct 31, 2013)

Add me to the list please. I haven't joined a challenge in years . Starting pic in signature

Natural/Relaxed: *Relaxed*
Current Length: *CBL*
Goal Length: *MBL 2014 *
Oil of Choice: *NJoys growth oil, coconut oil or olive oil*


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2013)

divachyk, shame on ya......we'll be glad to have you. The more the merrier love.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm in like Flynn! Gonna start tomorrow. I will post a pic right before I invert.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 1, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> yes you do, if you do longer your hair will get use to it and you will not get results SimJam



Thanks for the clarification. 
Im in. Will post pics/measurements later

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 1, 2013)

It's almost 230 am here and I'm thinking about inverting now, hmmmm but then again I'm not going to want to heat up my oil, I would put my oil in boiled water, I heard putting it in the microwave isn't good and I don't feel like boiling water


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 1, 2013)

I decided that I'm going to invert without heating my oil, least time I heated up my oil for one day and the other six I said forget that ish and saw some growth so will try that again to see if I get results and maybe in dec I will heat it up if I'm not happy with the result. Since I'm only three weeks I should be able to tell by the new growth


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 1, 2013)

Day 1 of my inversion (just inverted for 4 min)


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Nov 1, 2013)

Woo hoo! It's here! I'm not inverting for a few more hours but I don't think I've ever been more excited to see a month turnover! 

I'll be back later with a starting pic. 


Sent from my BFF, the iPad.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hmm im on day 4 I twisted my hair the day our so before I started and haven't noticed significant change that can be solely attributed to inversion and not just loosening of twists.
I lie with my head hanging over the bed for 4 ish minutes. Ill give it the last 3 days.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Day 1:* Warmed some NG Mega Growth Oil, applied to scalp, massaged for about 2 minutes, inverted by standing up and hanging over (last time I did it over the bed for 4 minutes and had no results) for 5 minutes. Then I did another little one minute massage afterward. I'll continue this same routine for the next six days.

This better yield some results.


----------



## naija24 (Nov 1, 2013)

What happens if you miss a day? I fell asleep for 14 hours


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 1, 2013)

^^ Just make it up at the end..


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 1, 2013)

Are you guys going to do it everyday or just one week out of the month? Today will be day 5 for me. I pulled out my trusted length check shirt prior to starting so if I have noticeable growth on Monday, I'll be officially joining this challenge.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 1, 2013)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Are you guys going to do it everyday or just one week out of the month? Today will be day 5 for me. I pulled out my trusted length check shirt prior to starting so if I have noticeable growth on Monday, I'll be officially joining this challenge.



One week a month


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 1, 2013)

Today will be day 3 for me, I hope I see some results.


----------



## naija24 (Nov 1, 2013)

About to do my inversion in my work bathroom


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2013)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Woo hoo! It's here! I'm not inverting for a few more hours but I don't think I've ever been more excited to see a month turnover!
> 
> I'll be back later with a starting pic.
> 
> Sent from my BFF, the iPad.



Me too i'm so ready.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2013)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Are you guys going to do it everyday or just one week out of the month? Today will be day 5 for me. I pulled out my trusted length check shirt prior to starting so if I have noticeable growth on Monday, I'll be officially joining this challenge.



I thought you we already on board. I added you to the challengers list. Ooops


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 1, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I thought you we already on board. I added you to the challengers list. Ooops



I said I was gonna try it again and I don't se my name on the list. Oh well...


----------



## Naphy (Nov 1, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed: Relaxed
Current Length: 2 inches above APL
Goal Length: BSL for November 2014 
Oil of Choice: Coconut Oil/JBCO mix

I hope I'll get rid of the headache I had from it.... still 3 days to go ^^


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 1, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed:   Natural
Current length:     Looks like armpit in front and a tad longer in the back
Goal length:         Somewhere between waist and tailbone length
Oil of choice:       JBCO/jojoba and a dash of peppermint oil.


----------



## SexySin985 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm in!!!!

Natural/Relaxed: Natural 
Current Length: Hovering over APL
Goal Length: As long and healthy as possible
Oil of Choice: NJOY's Growth oil.

I will be back later on tonight to update with a pic


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 1, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I thought you we already on board. I added you to the challengers list. Ooops



PureSilver - I wanted to do it for 7 days & see if I had a noticeable change before I commit to it. Even if it's only 1/2 inch, I'll be celebrating!


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> I said I was gonna try it again and I don't se my name on the list. Oh well...



Adding it right now, i'm sorry about that.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Followed divachyk over here. Saving my spot.  Will add info once I get in from work.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 1, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed: Natural 
Current Length: Somewhere between MBL and WL ... i haven't LC'd in a long while
Goal Length: WL - TBL by Dec. 31 2013
Oil of Choice: EVCO or shea butter
I'll be hanging off my bed

I'll post pics later in the day!
OKay back with pics! that part of my finger is roughly an inch so i'll say Octobers invert was a success. 
And Day 1 is complete as well!


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2013)

I will invert once my migraine is out the door. I literally feel like i'm going crazy.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 1, 2013)

Currently Relaxed / MBLish
Goal: Even hemline MBL
Oil: various, will rotate my stash
Will hang off the side of bed


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 1, 2013)

I am natural with 2 inches stretched and my goal is 5-6 inches.  I like working out so short is better; but I want the added length to do styles other than WNG. I will be using coconut oil mixed with peppermint, clary sage and yang yang essential oils to oil my scalp and massage while I hang my head over. 

Day1: done


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 1, 2013)

I would like to do this. But I'm still in braids and will be so until next week. However, I'll still so inversion after I take them out.


----------



## Fuu (Nov 1, 2013)

I think I'm going to try this again. I tried it once before back in June, but I didn't like the head rush I got from it. Maybe I was doing something wrong?  

Natural/Relaxed: Natural 
Current Length: CBL 
Goal Length: MBL 
Oil of choice: No oils.   



ETA: Pictures of the back and side. About 6" and 5" respectively. The front is 5" too. I'm using bad pins in these pics; they didn't hold the hair properly, so it looks a bit shorter on the measuring tape than it actually is.







(Please tell me of the pictures don't show.)

Bad news: I forgot to do it yesterday though. *sulk* I don't know why I'm so bad with remembering to do things. *heavy sigh*

I'll just make it up with an extra day~


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 1, 2013)

Not happy with my hair lately, so here goes....

Natural/Relaxed: Relaxed
Current Length: No clue 
Goal Length: Whip
Oil of choice: Coconut and NJOY's sulfur oil

Starting Pic with new length shirt: 
Nov 1, 2013 
7 Weeks post
Blow dried
Yes, one side keeps growing longer than the other


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> I would like to do this. But I'm still in braids and will be so until next week. However, I'll still so inversion after I take them out.



i'm currently braiding up my hair as i type this, i hope you  will give it a shot, braids or not


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 1, 2013)

Day 1 complete. I forgot to mention I warmed my oil up first and massaged for the first 3 minutes while inverting. 

Showing my grays b4 I hendigo'd. 




Showing the color took.








Showing beginning length. 







HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 1, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> i'm currently braiding up my hair as i type this, i hope you  will give it a shot, braids or not



Oh I definitely will. It's just in taking my braids out soon because (to me) there's so mic new growth. It would be difficult to adequately measure if inversion does anything for me if I started today. BUT I'm taking them out on Sunday/Monday and getting my hair straightened on Wednesday. So I'll start not when everybody else does, but I'll rejoin the whole group for December.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 1, 2013)

Day 1 of 7 complete
Haven't gotten all my ingredients yet for the oil I will use so I used some sulfur mix I had. Massaged for 1 minute inverted standing for 4. 

Head tingles and feels warm.    Nice.

Shoot I almost want to combine it with the green house method.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2013)

ChasingBliss said:


> Day 1 of 7 complete
> Haven't gotten all my ingredients yet for the oil I will use so I used some sulfur mix I had. Massaged for 1 minute inverted standing for 4.
> 
> Head tingles and feels warm.    Nice.
> ...



ChasingBliss Feel free to, there is no set way to do it. Maybe it will help increase the growth.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> Oh I definitely will. It's just in taking my braids out soon because (to me) there's so mic new growth. It would be difficult to adequately measure if inversion does anything for me if I started today. BUT I'm taking them out on Sunday/Monday and getting my hair straightened on Wednesday. So I'll start not when everybody else does, but I'll rejoin the whole group for December.




Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 1, 2013)

Day 1 of 7 complete.  No oil, no massage just hung off my bed...I was not in a mood at all.  Hopefully tomorrow I will get out the exercise ball,


----------



## DrC (Nov 1, 2013)

naija24 said:


> *What happens if you miss a day?* I fell asleep for 14 hours




The terrorist will win


----------



## Mahsiah (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey I just did the ghe method so I can only do it from the 22nd - 29th of each month.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Nov 1, 2013)

I started today 

I won't be using oils though. I'll post before and after pic at the same time.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Nov 1, 2013)

Currently warming my oil and inverting in a few minutes. 

My Stats:
-Natural. Last Relaxer in April '10, fully natural May '12
-Current Length- Hair is approximately 15in all over, I was 14in when I inverted for the first time last month. About APL-BSL on me.
-Goal Length is MBL
-Oil of choice- JBCO and Jojoba.

Don't laugh at my picture, my photographer (Mom ) was asleep so I had to take it myself. In the process I spilled a bottle of leave-in that just missed my camera. So I was not in the mood to take any more pics erplexed


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 1, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed: Natural
Current Length: U shaped BSL
Goal Length: WL 2014 
Oil of Choice: Coconut, EVOO, Jojoba, various purchased blends,


----------



## hair4today (Nov 1, 2013)

Day 1: Inverted for 5 mins leaning back on the bed while listening to calming music, massaged in Kera Vada Coffee oil beforehand, made me sleepy off to bed I go


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 1, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed: Natural 
Current Length: SL (when I stretched it it looked really close to APL, but it hasn't been straightened since June)
Goal Length: BSL
Oil of Choice: Regular castor oil (since it's on my Use It Up list)

I started with DD tonight.  I didn't measure her hair, but my stats are:

left side:  9 1/2", right side 10"
left back:  8", right back:  8"
front:  9"

I don't know HOW you all hold the tape, stretch your hair, AND take a picture all at the same time without three arms, so, obviously I have no photos.

I warmed the oil in the microwave for 10 seconds, then we massaged for 4 minutes, then we inverted on our exercise balls for 4 minutes.

Day one: down.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 1, 2013)

Dayjoy said:


> Natural/Relaxed: Natural Current Length: SL (when I stretched it it looked really close to APL, but it hasn't been straightened since June) Goal Length: BSL Oil of Choice: Regular castor oil (since it's on my Use It Up list)  I started with DD tonight.  I didn't measure her hair, but my stats are:  left side:  9 1/2", right side 10" left back:  8", right back:  8" front:  9"  I don't know HOW you all hold the tape, stretch your hair, AND take a picture all at the same time without three arms, so, obviously I have no photos.  I warmed the oil in the microwave for 10 seconds, then we massaged for 4 minutes, then we inverted on our exercise balls for 4 minutes.  Day one: down.



I can barely stretch my hair and hold the ruler up to my scalp


----------



## hair4today (Nov 1, 2013)

I got so frustrated trying to snap pics and measure at the same time so I resorted to clipping the tape measure to my hair at the scalp with a black snap type hair clip..it worked. Now I have figure how to post from my phone. Inverting was the easy part.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 2, 2013)

hair4today said:


> I got so frustrated trying to snap pics and measure at the same time so I resorted to clipping the tape measure to my hair at the scalp with a black snap type hair clip..it worked. Now I have figure how to post from my phone. Inverting was the easy part.




Same thing happened to me yesterday, i asked my SO and my frustration was over.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 1 completed. 
I didn't use any oils today but i will in the coming days. I just finished braiding my hair, took all of 9hrs (i stopped to cook) its not professionally done so i'll see how long i will keep these in before getting tired of them. I'm aiming for 7 weeks i doubt i'll make it though.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 1 completed with coconut oil.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 2, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Not happy with my hair lately, so here goes....
> 
> Natural/Relaxed: Relaxed
> Current Length: No clue
> ...



TwoSnapsUp. I'm having the same issue too, my right side is 1'' longer than the left and it's always been that way. I praying to the hair gods that it will catch up real soon.


----------



## DrC (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 3 done. Used Miracle 8


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 1 Complete. Please note, my focus is the crown! Stats below.

Natural/Relaxed: Natural 4c, fine strands
Current Length: It's all over, but nape = kissing cbl
Goal Length: APL 2014
Oil of Choice: Mixing sunflower with sulfur as a booster + MN 



Well since you ask. 

crown = 4"
bangs = 4.5
nape = 5"


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 3 done


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 1! 


Massaged with ORS HAIRepair for ten minutes, inverted for four.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 2, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed: Natural
Current Length:  Just cut from MBL (approx. 14") to above BSL (approx. 10")   
Goal Length: WL 2014
Oil of Choice: Olive oil and castor oil mix.

Day 1 inversion completed.

Starting Picture:  November 1, 2013


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 2 inversion complete (saying it like a robot lol)


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 1 and I messed up already.  Went to the Mint Condition concert last night and got all caught up in the GHOE festivities. So I am about to boil some water to warm my oils now.  I'll invert in just a few minutes.  Feeling a little hangover-ish and hoping the inversion does not cause a headache.  Fingers crossed...


----------



## TheRealMe (Nov 2, 2013)

I am practicing the inversion method long-term too, only I started and completed my first week already in the previous inversion thread. I will be beginning again in bit less than 3 weekd (22nd).

As I have mentioned, I will not be measuring (too much shrinkage). Currently I am at BSL. Wanna reach MBL by May next year.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 2, 2013)

im getting a scalp hair massager for the next round of inversion in December , its dirt cheap.  sometimes my nail polish has a slight chip and pulls my hair


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 2, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Day 1 and I messed up already.  Went to the Mint Condition concert last night and got all caught up in the GHOE festivities. So I am about to boil some water to warm my oils now.  I'll invert in just a few minutes.  Feeling a little hangover-ish and hoping the inversion does not cause a headache.  Fingers crossed...



Jobwright, nevermind just carry over a extra day and finish on the 8th that way you'll get the full 7 days. I


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 2: Prepooed with Coconut oil and applied the NG Mega Growth Oil onto my scalp. Massaged for a couple minutes, inverted for five minutes by bending over.


----------



## nissi (Nov 2, 2013)

Naphy said:


> Natural/Relaxed: Relaxed Current Length: 2 inches above APL Goal Length: BSL for November 2014  Oil of Choice: Coconut Oil/JBCO mix  I hope I'll get rid of the headache I had from it.... still 3 days to go ^^



Naphy, if you get headaches, stop until they subside or reduce time. Safety is first!


----------



## Naphy (Nov 2, 2013)

nissi said:


> @Naphy, if you get headaches, stop until they subside or reduce time. Safety is first!



Yes.... I didn't do it yesterday and today. I guess the inversion method is not for me :'(   (and my head still hurts as hell erplexed)

Yep safety first..


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 2, 2013)

Uh... Please don't do it on a full stomach. I kinda made that mistake. Lol

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 2, 2013)

Dbl post.......


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 2, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Uh... Please don't do it on a full stomach. I kinda made that mistake. Lol
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*




Thanks for the warning.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 2, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Uh... Please don't do it on a full stomach. I kinda made that mistake. Lol
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Lol I know what you mean. I just did that. I'm a little queezy but it will pass. 

Day 2 complete.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 2, 2013)

Naphy said:


> Yes.... I didn't do it yesterday and today. I guess the inversion method is not for me :'(   (and my head still hurts as hell erplexed)
> 
> Yep safety first..



I'm sorry to hear that. I hope your headache goes away. Maybe you should try a different way to invert next time.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 2, 2013)

Inverted last night for about 4 mins


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 2, 2013)

Massaged with EVCO and did the inversion method this morning this makes day 4 for me.


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 2, 2013)

Since it's so close to my relaxer date, I'll wait until the next challenge upgrade to enter. 
*saving my spot for the Dec. 1st round*


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 1 completed today. Yesterday I was more interested in catching up on The Vampire Diaries


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 2 complete

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 2 is done!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 2, 2013)

I find inverting before bed and putting on my bonnet works because before when my hair was free, it had too much body and made it look like my hair was standing up and had to smooth it down, the bonnet keeps it contained


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 2, 2013)

Just completed day 2 in the downward dog pose. Does anyone else experience stopped up ears when they finish inverting?


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 2, 2013)

DD and I completed Day 2.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 2, 2013)

Done with day 1


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 2 just completed. My hands are too lazy to massage my scalp but i will oil my scalp before going to bed. Looking forward to day 3.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 2!  Used ORS HAIRepair and inverted off the side of the bed for four minutes.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Nov 3, 2013)

Ooh I almost forgot to invert today! Altruisticoam I don't have stopped up ears, but I do take at least a full minute to return upright. Otherwise I feel nauseas and my head spins.


----------



## DrC (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 4. Inverted today.  No oil. I try not to put oil in everyday because it weighs my hair down.


----------



## DrC (Nov 3, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Just completed day 2 in the downward dog pose. Does anyone else experience stopped up ears when they finish inverting?



My ears stop up during the inversion.

Altruisticoam


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 3, 2013)

DrC said:


> My ears stop up during the inversion.  Altruisticoam




Yeah mines did it for the first time on day one, I kept trying to swallow when inverting to pop my ears but nothing lol


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 3, 2013)

day 3 complete (these days are going by so slow)


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm down with this challenge, I had a setback where I ended up with breakage on the left :/ I refuse to cut all of my hair to match that shorter part but I did do a good trim on Halloween and a fresh relax/flat iron and no more heat, m&s'ng religiously, inversion and protective styling. I need a good 4 in on that side to match up with the rest 

Natural/Relaxed: Relaxed

Type: 4B

Last Relaxer: October 31st, 2013

Current Length: SL 

Hair Goal: Full APL by June 2014

Oil of Choice:Extra Virgin Olive Oil or JBCO.

I'm also moisturizing with Olive Oil & Mango Butter Leave In H20 Conditioner and Olive Oil & Mango Butter Curl Defining Pudding and then sealing w JBCO after massaging the oil into my scalp before my inversions.

I also take one gel cap of Biotin (1000mcg) daily.

My current hair which is way too straight. My hair is thick, but these pics..grrrrr I should've just wrapped my hair and not flat ironed after relaxing. I'm tempted to wash this straight hair just to get my normal thickness back.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just did mine


----------



## hair4today (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 2 : done last night (Nov 2), inverted 5 mins, massaged but did not oil scalp.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 2 done.

(I'm 1 day behind this round)


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 3, 2013)

I wanted to oil my hair before bed but after putting on my sleep cap before actually being ready for bed i was too lazy to undo all that i had done. Oh well i'll just set aside 10mins today to oil my severely dry scalp.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 2 completely eaarrly this morning
Day 3 tonight


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 3 completed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Day 2 completely eaarrly this morning
> Day 3 tonight



I'm on day 1 lol!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 3, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm on day 1 lol!


 
lol! as long as it gets done!


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 3, 2013)

Froreal girl you ain't playing, you're one of the first to post updates daily. I hope you get some good growth. I'll invert later today.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 3, 2013)

Forgot last night! I will start day 1 again tonight. That's great cuz I will have my sulfur / MN oil ready

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 3, 2013)

So last night DD had really gotten on my nerves and was acting like she she didn't want to talk to me.  I decided to give her some space and get my relax on.  She saw me massaging my scalp with the castor oil and said, "You're just going to do it without me?!?!" all whiny and stuff.  She straightened up quick and put her hand out for some warm oil.  We held hands as we inverted on our exercise balls.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 3, 2013)

Dayjoy said:


> So last night DD had really gotten on my nerves and was acting like she she didn't want to talk to me.  I decided to give her some space and get my relax on.  She saw me massaging my scalp with the castor oil and said, "You're just going to do it without me?!?!" all whiny and stuff.  She straightened up quick and put her hand out for some warm oil.  We held hands as we inverted on our exercise balls.



cute....she wouldn't stay mad for long


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 3!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 3, 2013)

I started a day late. Day 2 completed


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 3, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Day 2 completely eaarrly this morning
> Day 3 tonight



I'm going to catch up and do "Day #3" tonight before bed.
ManiiSweetheart Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 3, 2013)

I finally started today. I massaged some warm jasmine oil on my scalp for about 1-2 minutes and inverted for 4mins while listening to some Mack Wilds.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 5 completed I'm tempted to do number 6 tonight I'm impatient lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 3 complete

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 2: completed on 11/2 at 11:00 pm. I almost forgot!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 3 complete.
It's hard to believe such a simple 5 minute action could yield such results but at the same time it makes sense. Even if I don't get the desired results this month something tells me if we just keep doing this at the beginning of each month we will still get more results than normal over time.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 3, 2013)

Im late, but I want in! I will invert at least once a week with warm oil during meditation, head hanging over the bed. I will start off doing it for 1 minute and work up to 4 minutes. I will wash and DC afterwards. This challenge will also help me use up some oils

Stats: 
Natural, mostly type 4
SL
Scissor Happy :/ 
Goal: APL by July 2014

About to invert now with warm Bee Mine sulfur serum for 1 minute


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 3, 2013)

DrC said:


> My ears stop up during the inversion.
> 
> Altruisticoam



Ok I'm glad I'm not the only one lol


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 3, 2013)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Ooh I almost forgot to invert today! Altruisticoam I don't have stopped up ears, but I do take at least a full minute to return upright. Otherwise I feel nauseas and my head spins.



Thanks for the tip. Ill try that tonight when I invert.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 3, 2013)

PureSilver, this is my second month with the inversion technique, but I definitely would like to be in for the new challenge. Would you add me to the list also.




4c - all natural since 2011  
Current length 2" past APL after wash (haven't straightened since spring 2013 so not sure if I reached my goal yet. I'll know in Dec.) 
Goal: BSL by Dec. 31??? 
Challenges: BSL 2013, Inversion Method


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> PureSilver, this is my second month with the inversion technique, but I definitely would like to be in for the new challenge. Would you add me to the list also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, are you joining us on December 1st?


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 3, 2013)

ChasingBliss said:


> Day 3 complete.
> It's hard to believe such a simple 5 minute action could yield such results but at the same time it makes sense. Even if I don't get the desired results this month something tells me if we just keep doing this at the beginning of each month we will still get more results than normal over time.



Totally agree and that's why this challenge was started. I just wished that we all were on the same page for those that started November 1st. It would be more uniformed at least. 

Something tells me i should continue beyond seven days and do it daily but i don't want to spoil a good thing. I'll look into it though and do some background check before trying anything new.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 1 done. One minute and 30 seonds of inversion with sulfur serum.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 3, 2013)

Didn't get a chance to last night. I won't start over, I'll resume tonight and add an extra day at the end.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 2 completed

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 3: done. No additional oil. Oiled while styling  today.


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 2 complete.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 6 complete


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 2 complete. I'm only 2 days behind


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 3, 2013)

I forgot to do it yesterday.  Day 3 completed today.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 3, 2013)

I forgot on Friday but today is the 6th day for me. I'll do my length check on Tuesday.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 3 session coming up in 6 mins


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 3, 2013)

Session 3 complete


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 3, 2013)

Washed my hair Thursday and didn't do any inversion that night, Friday or yesterday. So, technically, started all over tonight.

Day 1 complete.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 3, 2013)

I missed day 2. I was so tired yesterday that I feel asleep earlier than usual watching cartoons (yeh, I said cartoons) with my son, (now that's tired), Lol. I started day 2 early this afternoon and I'm thinking about doing day 3 late tonight. Is that permissible ? Hanging my head over feels so good i can't wait. I usually picture myself at the beach listening to the ocean waves. Four minutes just doesn't seem like enough time.

I will take progress pics December 1st when I do 3rd month inversion as my hair is still in track braids.



___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: Natural since 2011, I did a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: WL
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 3, 2013)

Im in


Natural/Relaxed: Relaxed
Current Length: Almost SL
Goal Length: APL 2014
Oil of Choice: Castor or Coconut


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 3, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Sure, are you joining us on December 1st?



Put me down for starting November 1st. Thank you



___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: Natural since 2011, I did a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: WL
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 3 complete.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Put me down for starting November 1st. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautifulwildflower you mean December 1st right?


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 3, done.


----------



## hair4today (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 3 just finished inverting, massaged scalp,  no oil...just 4 more days to go.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 3, 2013)

Day 1 done (again) while listening to jazz. Used my 'inversion oil' concoction.


----------



## sounbeweavable (Nov 3, 2013)

I think I'll go ahead and join. I've been inverting for a while now with my oil mix.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 3, 2013)

day 3 complete


----------



## DrC (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 5 used Miracle 8 Oil done.


----------



## LaVgirl (Nov 4, 2013)

Started Day 1 today of November inversions. I used warm coconut oil and massaged for a minute or so. Unfortunately, I got to chatting with a friend and didn't actually invert until a couple hours later.  I'll take measurements tomorrow.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 4, 2013)

I haven't been using my oil i'm not sure why maybe it's laziness i need to quit.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't even know what day this is for me. 
I think 5 or 6.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 4, 2013)

I missed the third day by accident but picked right back up today. I decided to do my inversion in the bathtub because I was in the midst of doing a co wash and olive oil rinse. So I had my son come over, massage my scalp and then time me. 
So far so good, Day 3 completed.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 4, 2013)

Checking in Day #4


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 4, 2013)

day 4 (inverted much later because had flexi rods in) might invert tonight at 2am like normal


----------



## gforceroy (Nov 4, 2013)

Is anyone doing inversion without oiling? I was thinking of just massaging without oil... any experiences?


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 4, 2013)

So it's ok to massage and invert at different times? Or not to use oil? 

I was under the impression that you massage with oil for at least a minute and immediately invert for at least 4 minutes.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't always use oil right before inverting. But I also invert on a whim, like after I wake up, before I get out of bed. If I get up to put oil in and massage, I'll just find a reason not to invert.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 4, 2013)

ChasingBliss said:


> So it's ok to massage and invert at different times? Or not to use oil?
> 
> I was under the impression that you massage with oil for at least a minute and immediately invert for at least 4 minutes.



Not necessarily, it can be done either way. I normally invert after applying my oil but this time around i have slacked off badly on applying oil. Whichever way works imho.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 4, 2013)

gforceroy said:


> Is anyone doing inversion without oiling? I was thinking of just massaging without oil... any experiences?


  I was wondering would anyone get results without massaging and just inverting. Realistically massaging is to circulate blow flow to scalp,but isn't inverting doing that? I'm not going to lie, I don't like massaging my scalp  because it frizzes and messes up my hair and I mostly wear my hair curly. I think one month I'm going to not massage and see what happens. I always apply oil on my hair everyday to seal but not my scalp


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 4, 2013)

I haven't posted in a few days because of family medical issues, but I have been inverting at night before going to bed.  I have not used any oil this time around, but I have been doing scalp massages.

Tonight around 11:00 PM will be day 4 for me.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 4 complete.

I did oil my scalp today but i like you Lilmama1011 i don't like massaging my scalp just because i'm too lazy to hold my hands for for more than half a minute, either way i've never practiced scalp massages and my hair has been growing nicely from a TWA in 2010 to 1 & 1/2'' away from BSL today, no complains from me. I'll be more inclined to do scalp massages when i relax in December.

Oh i forget i do tend to massage my scalp on wash days while in the shower which is every two weeks mostly, i don't do it for long and it's mainly to scrub my scalp clean.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 2 done


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 4 complete. Stuck with my sulfur oil mix. Will use my originally planned mix for next months challenge.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 3 in progress.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 3 complete and man, I forgot how much JBCO makes my scalp itch. Yikes.


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 2 done


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 4 done.

Funny how when I first tried inversion I couldn't put my head too far back while doing it off my bed.  Now I can put it further back and hang longer without feeling dizzy or anything... Kinda weird.


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 4, 2013)

Done, day 3


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 4 Done


----------



## kupenda (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 2

2 minutes done after a massage with Jar of Joe


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 4 complete

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 4!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 4, 2013)

Super sleepy but I'm going to push thur and do day 4...


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 2 done with inversion oil. Might do Day 3 in the morning before I cowash this stinky sulfur out.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 4, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> @Beautifulwildflower you mean December 1st right?


 

Well, I'm already on day 4 for November 2013. I started with all you other November 1st inverted ladies .


___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: Natural since 2011, I did a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: WL
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## hair4today (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 4, oiled scalp with KeraVada green tea, scalp massage...I'm so relaxed right now, really loving this challenge.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 4 done.  I'm wigging it these days and got my hair braided up for some much needed rest.  I did not oil today nor yesterday.  I did use S-Curl moisturized today.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 4, 2013)

I started a few days late so I'm now on day 2


----------



## DrC (Nov 5, 2013)

DAY 6 done.   No  oil.


----------



## LaVgirl (Nov 5, 2013)

Day 2 done. I used NJoy's growth oil today.


----------



## hair4today (Nov 5, 2013)

Day 5 Inversion done.  Inverted for 5 minutes, listening to Pachelbel's Canon  massaged, no oil. Nice way to start the day.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 5, 2013)

day 5 of inversion


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 5, 2013)

I tried it for the first time yesterday using olive oil. I think I used too much oil. It was running down my neck and behind my ears. I'll try to hang in there for 6 more days.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF


----------



## SimJam (Nov 5, 2013)

Im on day 5
I look forward to my 5 mind relaxation each night. 

Hoping to see some progress. Though my issue isn't growing, it's retaining. 

Im hoping that if I really do get close to an inch each month I can baby my end enough to retain even half of that.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## SimJam (Nov 5, 2013)

SimJam said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> Im in. Will post pics/measurements later
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF



Uggg took pics but forgot to write down the measurements. 

Don't think I see any growth but I'll still give it a month to be sure .... maybe 2 weeks

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 5, 2013)

I didn't take any measurements. :-\

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 5, 2013)

Day 3 done with V05 prepooing. Like the feel if the condish and it smells better than sulfur. Lol.



DarkJoy said:


> Day 2 done with inversion oil. Might do Day 3 in the morning before I cowash this stinky sulfur out.



____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 5, 2013)

Day 5 complete

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 5, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Day 3 done with V05 prepooing. Like the feel if the condish and it smells better than sulfur. Lol.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I bet it does, which of the conditioners did you use DarkJoy


----------



## yodie (Nov 5, 2013)

Is anyone not massaging before they invert? Sometimes I forget to massage.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 5, 2013)

yodie, i really am too lazy to massage as i have posted so many times but i believe that it  will definitely help with stimulation and blood flow.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 5, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I bet it does, which of the conditioners did you use @DarkJoy


Hey @PureSilver! I just whipped out the shea cashmere V05. 



yodie said:


> Is anyone not massaging before they invert? Sometimes I forget to massage.


@yodie, I got hand in hair disease so find I massage through my long 1 hour commutes in the car so don't find it necessary to do a regular massage before inversion. I had very noticeable results last month.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 5, 2013)

SimJam said:


> Im on day 5
> I look forward to my 5 mind relaxation each night.
> 
> Hoping to see some progress. *Though my issue isn't growing, it's retaining.
> ...



This is the result I want for DD.  

I thought I posted last night.  Day 4 was completed.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 5, 2013)

Day 3 today


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 5, 2013)

yodie said:


> Is anyone not massaging before they invert? Sometimes I forget to massage.



You mind as well say I'm not, because I do a very sorry behind massage


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 5, 2013)

Done with my inversion I'll measure in two days


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 5, 2013)

I did my first inversion. It'll be easy to track the growth since I have my hair colored all over and I just got the roots touched up the other day. 

I'm not adding any oil to my scalp. I just massaging my own natural sebum around my scalp.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 5, 2013)

jbwphoto1 said:


> Followed @divachyk over here. Saving my spot. Will add info once I get in from work.


 
Finally got back.  My mobile email has been acting funny.  Starting stats are below.  I'll make another post with updates for Days 1-4.

Starting Stats:

Natural/Relaxed: Natural 
Hair Type:  3C, 4A
BC: May 2011
Last Henna/Indigo: Sept 2013
Current Length: Almost APL in back
Hair Goal: MBL all over Dec 2014
Choice of Oil: NJoy ‘s sulfur mix
Inversion Technique: Hanging upside down over my living room ottoman

I’m been in two strand twists for the past two weeks, so no pics for Nov and Dec 2013.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 5, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> Done with my inversion I'll measure in two days



Looking forward to seeing your results and i'm sure others are too. #Excited


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Day 4 done.
> 
> Funny how when I first tried inversion I couldn't put my head too far back while doing it off my bed. Now I can put it further back and hang longer without feeling dizzy or anything... Kinda weird.


 
Nix08, I'm with you on that.  It seems so much easier to get into position now and can get back up quicker.  As of Day 4, I've gotten comfortable enough to check my phone and calendar while upside down.


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 5, 2013)

Day 4: last night; done right before bed. Hung my head over the side of my bed. Much easier

Day 5: tonight right after my shower and moisturizing my hair. I used grapeseed oil for the first time. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Day 1: oil, massage, inversion 5 mins

Day 2:  SAA

Day 3:  SAA

Day 4:  Had to go back out after work, got in, ate, got sleepy, went to bed, remembered I didn't invert.  Got back up and inverted for 5 minutes without oil and massage.

Will be back on schedule tonight.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 5, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Looking forward to seeing your results and i'm sure others are too. #Excited



Me too!! Hoping for the best


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 5, 2013)

5 of 7 days complete. Same method and oil.


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 5, 2013)

Soooooo tired but I'm gonna oil, massage and invert now.  Day 4.  I'm so tired, feel like I have jet lag...


----------



## BonBon (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmm. I said I wasn't going to do this again since I didn't notice growth last time. A month since I finished though I appear to be hitting APL in the part I measure which has to be 3/4" - 1"  growth.

 Day 1 lol


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 5, 2013)

Day 5 complete.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 5, 2013)

Day 4 complete! 
I think i'm seeing growth! Either from last months invert or this weeks!


----------



## hair4today (Nov 5, 2013)

Sumra said:


> Hmm. I said I wasn't going to do this again since I didn't notice growth last time. A month since I finished though I appear to be hitting APL in the part I measure which has to be 3/4" - 1"  growth.
> 
> Day 1 lol


I think for some people inversion doesn't produce instant results so there is delayed growth. I noticed this happened with me as well, took about 3 weeks so if this challenge doesn't give me an inch on day 7, I'm gonna measure day 14, 21, 28 to see if there is a difference overall.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 5, 2013)

Day 4. Check.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 5, 2013)

*To all Challengers please read*:

http://maneandtell.wordpress.com/2013/11/05/is-it-possible-to-grow-one-inch-of-hair-in-one-week/

Altruisticoam
APrayer4Hair
Beamodel
Beautifulwildflower
bronxsoloist
Cocoloves
ChasingBliss
Dayjoy
divachyk
DrC
Froreal3
Foxglove
growinstrong
HairPleezeGrow
hair4today
Hyacinthe
jbwphoto1
Jobwright
Kerryann
kupenda
LaVgirl
Lilmama1011
lisanaturally
Mahsiah
ManeStreet
ManiiSweetheart
MonaRae
Naphy
newgrowth15
naija24
Nix08
outspokenwallflower
pelohello
PinkSunshine77
Poohbear
PureSilver
SexySin985
shortdub78
SimJam
smores
Sumra
TwoSnapsUp
xu93texas
YaniraNaturally
yaya24

I just wanted to share this article with everyone doing the challenge.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope i didn't leave anyone out


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 5, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Hey @PureSilver! I just whipped out the shea cashmere V05.
> 
> 
> @yodie, I got hand in hair disease so find I massage through my long 1 hour commutes in the car so don't find it necessary to do a regular massage before inversion. I had very noticeable results last month.


 

DarkJoy, I'm like you in that area even when I wear wigs. Now, during the inverting off season (after the 7 days are over) I massage (or try to) every night to get the blood flowin' and the mind relaxin'.



___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: Natural since 2011, I did a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: WL, maybe even Hip Length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## DrC (Nov 5, 2013)

> I would also recommend that you do not do it if it is that time of the month, because you are experiencing blood loss.



!!!! 

Awww man!  well guess  I got to wait till December to do it again.  I don't think this one will  count.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 5, 2013)

DrC said:


> !!!!
> 
> Awww man!  well guess  I got to wait till December to do it again.  I don't think this one will  count.



DrC I say carry on with your inversion. I suggest you take iron supplements especially during your cycle. I try to do this but i fall short sometimes. Aint no stopping now, you've come too far.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 5, 2013)

Day 4 complete


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 5, 2013)

Doing my day 5 tonight. Can't seem to keep my oil hot tho. I think I'm gonna microwave the oil itself instead of dipping the container in hot water. 

I was able to measure my front edges (hair is track braided). I measured about 2 1/2" on the right side on Nov. 1st and I'm already at 3 1/2". Had to measure twice and grab less hair to make sure I wasn't just imagining longer hair there. I got my inch already 


___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: Natural since 2011, I did a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: WL, maybe even Hip Length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 5, 2013)

Day 5 Complete


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Doing my day 5 tonight. Can't seem to keep my oil hot tho. I think I'm gonna microwave the oil itself instead of dipping the container in hot water.
> 
> I was able to measure my front edges (hair is track braided). I measured about 2 1/2" on the right side on Nov. 1st and I'm already at 3 1/2". Had to measure twice and grab less hair to make sure I wasn't just imagining longer hair there. I got my inch already
> 
> ...



Beautifulwildflower. Thats awesome, can you share before and after pics purrty please. We wanna see too.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 5, 2013)

day 5 checking in


----------



## caramelqt3683 (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Doing my day 5 tonight. Can't seem to keep my oil hot tho. I think I'm gonna microwave the oil itself instead of dipping the container in hot water.
> 
> I was able to measure my front edges (hair is track braided). I measured about 2 1/2" on the right side on Nov. 1st and I'm already at 3 1/2". Had to measure twice and grab less hair to make sure I wasn't just imagining longer hair there. I got my inch already



:wow: 
Congrats! I think I'll be trying this very soon! Too bad I got a nasty cold that I'm trying to recover from or I would've joined the challenge. Enjoy! 

:crossfingers: And good luck to everyone trying this challenge, I wish you all the best!


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 5, 2013)

Day 5 done.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 5, 2013)

Day/night 5--done!


----------



## SimJam (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmmm I started with hanging my head off the bed but i wasnt feeling like I was gettingagood bloodrush. So  this morning I decided to do a downward facing dog like position. I really feel the blood rushing to my head !!!!

Plus I can do inverted pushuos while im at it .... kill 2 birds with 1 stone.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## SimJam (Nov 6, 2013)

Gosh I need to read my posts before I send them !!!

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## LaVgirl (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 3 complete. I did not use an oil today, just massaged and inverted. Feeling discouraged about it though - I couldn't get a good read on my measurements or length checks yesterday so I won't know for sure if it grew or not.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 6, 2013)

day 6 of inversion


----------



## DrC (Nov 6, 2013)

Completed day 7 yesterday.will show results at the end of the........month?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 6, 2013)

i guess my length will show later because i rerolled my hair and don't see anything but i feel some new growth


----------



## naija24 (Nov 6, 2013)

I forgot to post this past Sunday. 

So I got a touch up on the 28th of October because I wanted to start fresh for this challenge: I did 4 days of inversion. Anyway, I have pretty significant new growth one week post relaxer that usually takes 3-4 weeks to get. Not bad!!! I'm also taking biotin so maybe ill actually get an inch this month. Ill post pictures eventually but I think it works. 

I didn't use oil or anything.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 6, 2013)

Inverted early this morning as day 5 since I was so tired last night. I will invert again tonight and will let that serve as day 6.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 2 - I did not reapply hot oil to my scalp yesterday evening. I already had an abundance of olive oil on my scalp from the first day. So I just massage my scalp for a few minutes and then hung my head over for 4 minutes. For the third day (today after work), I may reapply hot oil.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 6, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> *To all Challengers please read*:
> 
> http://maneandtell.wordpress.com/2013/11/05/is-it-possible-to-grow-one-inch-of-hair-in-one-week/
> 
> I just wanted to share this article with everyone doing the challenge.



PureSilver - I read this blog entry and the person who tried the method in this blog did not get 1 inch in 1 week... erplexed


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 4 done. Room temp Camellia seed oil.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 6, 2013)

DrC said:


> Completed day 7 yesterday.will show results at the end of the........month?



Yeah...we revealing at the end of the month?

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 2 complete last night... yes it should be day 3. I missed a day but I wont forget for the remainder of the challenge!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 6 complete

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 6, 2013)

I finished my 7 days, I haven't decided yet of I will wash my hair and blow dry to compare pics....


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 6, 2013)

So day 5 is over and I've had a itchy scalp right after inversion today.hmmm.....something for me to think about.  I also have been going sans oil. I have oily skin and putting oil on my scalp everyday is a recipe for disaster not to mention blowing thru a whole pack of blotting paper in a week.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 6, 2013)

I just realized that the only thing that I have not been doing is heating my oil. I totally forgot about that part. Does it really matter though. The massaging will heat the oil anyway....right?


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 6, 2013)

ChasingBliss said:


> I just realized that the only thing that I have not been doing is heating my oil. I totally forgot about that part. Does it really matter though. The massaging will heat the oil anyway....right?



Last month I did it dry and had results. I think the oil is simply for lubrication unless you use a sulfur or other growth oil.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 6, 2013)

I skip the oil altogether if I am not washing my hair.

Session # 6 will be tonight


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 6, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Yeah...we revealing at the end of the month?
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Not sure, but I don't understand a reveal at the end of the month when this is supposed to work in a week. It either works in a week or it doesn't imo.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 6 done.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 6 complete. Co washed this morning to refresh my hair and scalp a little.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 6 complete,


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 7: done.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 6, 2013)

Cocoloves said:


> Day 7: done.





are you going to length check Cocoloves


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 5 done


----------



## hair4today (Nov 6, 2013)

Day  6 check in...applied Kera Vada Coffee oil, massaged for 5 minutes.  Only 1 more day to go.  Gonna miss this challenge.


----------



## Dshsjh4ever (Nov 6, 2013)

The 7th a new challenge begain?


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 4 today


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 6 complete - gave up on the downward dog now I'm simply hanging off the side of the bed.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 6!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ladies, I had to wash my hair. That JBCO, good grief. My scalp has never been itchier. I didn't oil my scalp today before the Inversion. I just moisturized, sealed w EVOO and did it. I will not be continuing w JBCO unless I cut it with another oil. I don't know, my scalp never reacted to it as bad as it did this time. Clean hair feels divine though.


----------



## DrC (Nov 6, 2013)

DrC said:


> Completed day 7 yesterday.will show results at the end of the........month?





DarkJoy said:


> Yeah...we revealing at the end of the month?



Yeah I'm game.  Everyone else? When are ya'll revealing?

PureSilver

Altruisticoam
APrayer4Hair
Beamodel
bronxsoloist
Cocoloves
ChasingBliss
Dayjoy
divachyk
Froreal3
growinstrong
HairPleezeGrow
hair4today
Jobwright
Kerryann
Lilmama1011
Mahsiah
ManiiSweetheart
MonaRae
Naphy
newgrowth15
naija24
Nix08
outspokenwallflower
pelohello
PinkSunshine77
Poohbear
PureSilver
SexySin985
shortdub78
SimJam
smores
TwoSnapsUp
xu93texas
YaniraNaturally
yaya24


----------



## growinstrong (Nov 6, 2013)

about to invert, day 6


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 6, 2013)

DrC said:


> Yeah I'm game.  Everyone else? When are ya'll revealing?
> 
> PureSilver
> 
> ...



i guess end of month or if before if i see results


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 6, 2013)

I guess at the end of the month.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 6, 2013)

Count me in.  I'm on day 6.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 6, 2013)

I seriously don't think I have anything to reveal. I'm 10 weeks post so maybe results look deceiving.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 6, 2013)

I am on day 4. My hair is oily as heck


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 6, 2013)

So I am going to reveal at the end of the month even though the idea is to see if there is growth from the one week of inversion. My reason for doing this is some women took a few weeks to see any substantial results. So maybe the growth isn't instantaneous, and if not, I don't want to discourage myself from doing it.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 6, 2013)

Revealing at the end of the month.
Day 5 complete!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 7, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> @Beautifulwildflower. Thats awesome, can you share before and after pics purrty please. We wanna see too.


 


Ohhh, I messed up on that part, I didn't think about pics til yesterday. Will definitely do some pics for December 1 as I will be coloring (blue and red) and pressin' right before.


___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## SimJam (Nov 7, 2013)

finally my pics from Nov 1 when I started inverting.

I'll show again at day 7 and at the end of the month


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 7, 2013)

Starting day 6. Gonna massage, massage, massage and invert, invert, invert.


___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 6 complete. Had so little time to do all I had to including posting. Inverted this morn. I will post my pics but I'm not sure if I will have accurate measurements. 

I'm looking forward to see the results.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Nov 7, 2013)

Ideally I'll reveal on the 7/8th and again at the end of the month. I'll probably only remember to do the end of the month . I'm still gunshy about taking my own pics after I nearly emptied a bottle of leave-in on my camera taking my starting pic.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 7, 2013)

Almost forgot.  Day 6 down.  DD already went to sleep so I'll have her do it before school in the morning and we will do Day 7 together in the evening.

I was thinking about measuring on Day 8 and again a week later.  Maybe I'll measure once more before starting up again on December 1.


----------



## LaVgirl (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 4 complete. I used room temp grapeseed oil.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 7, 2013)

Completed day 5.
I find it easier to do hanging my head over my couch
with my legs over the back
Almost got caught doing this straight out the shower... err in my birthday suit.
My I had occupied rooms, hence the late night inversion, still almost got caught. Was counting down the seconds to make it to 4 minutes. Massaged my scalp earlier in the day after adding my rapunzel oil and ghe.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 7, 2013)

I have been slacking. I'm going to start back up once I put in my braids this weekend. The past two weeks have been hectic for me.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 7, 2013)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 7, 2013)

day 7 (last day) of inversion


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Days 5 and 6 completed.  I'm finding the time just flies by when I occupy myself with something those five minutes.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 7, 2013)

jbwphoto1 said:


> Days 5 and 6 completed.  I'm finding the time just flies by when I occupy myself with something those five minutes.



Yeah I decided to use that time for quiet meditation. I still can't believe that I can actually stand bent over for 4 minutes. In the beginning I was sitting there for 2 minutes and the last 2 standing. Now I stand from the begging and I've been getting good hamstring stretch. Plus I'm able to straighten my legs while touching the floor. Yoga helped with this I'm sure. 

This evening will be the 7th day. I did not take before and after pics. I wish I had because I do see a difference.

I notice two different points for the same section of hair. I took a mental picture of where it reached the first time and it past it before the 7th day came. It appears to me 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch.

But this growth does not seem to be activated all over the head....just the back. I use Bigen for my hairline mostly to ward off grays. I dyed it last Sunday and I looked at my hair in my magnifying mirror (something I always do)  and I can see a uniform of sprouting grays coming through..which is way earlier than normal.


----------



## hair4today (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 7 done  finished with a bang,  I inverted for 10 mins . Anyhow, need to mentally gear myself up for the picture taking since last time I did it was so frustrating. I'll measure on Saturday (day 9), if no growth, then will do it again in a couple weeks. Wishing everyone much success with their inversion results.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 7, 2013)

Well I couldn't wait so I measured in the same spot I started with and no progress there however I noticed some new growth in the back of my head and along my hairline in the front


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 7 done

ETA: I will let you know if I see results by tomorrow. I have recent measurement and pictures. If I see any part of my hair closer to twelve inches, I will know something worked.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 7, 2013)

I think I feel new growth in places I didn't measure


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 7, 2013)

I had the WORST detangling session after yesterday's wash..
My NG is going to force me to go back to texlaxing earlier than planned.

I am considering going back to 12 week TU's while doing my monthly inversions.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't think it worked for me but I do not want to blow dry my hair to length check since I'm GHE'ing. It would be a waste. I'll invert next month, too and hope to stretch til the end of the year.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Is it too late to join?



*Babygrowth It's never too late for a spurt of growth so join us on December 1st when we invert again for 7 days, relaxing our bodies mind and soul.*


----------



## Mahsiah (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll reveal on the day after my last inversion day. the 30th of each month.

I think it will also help if you eat alot of protein.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes lord I will have my braids by next week


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 7, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Babygrowth It's never too late for a spurt of growth so join us on December 1st when we invert again for 7 days, relaxing our bodies mind and soul.



Ok! And so I will get into the habit I will challenge myself to start today for 7 days. I have braids in my hair so the measuring should be easy. I will post the starting stats later. Thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 7 complete.  I'm not checking for results until the end of the month.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Fuu (Nov 7, 2013)

I keep forgetting to do this. I've pretty much been doing it on and off for the past week. 

*sigh*

I hope I still get that inch~


----------



## ronie (Nov 7, 2013)

Update pictures in the old "inversion method" thread if interested to see.  am too lazy to repost. It's nothing spectacular for most. However for a slow grower like me, it is a big difference in less than a month. Especially since i only take a daily multivitamin, and my diet is crap (working on that last part for 2014).


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 6 check


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 7 completed i will measure my hair front and back like i did in my starting pics. I can't wait for December 1st to do this again.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 7, 2013)

I really would like to take measurement pics in another 2 weeks again just to test what the Mane and Tell article mentioned of someone's claims. However i may relax my hair earlier than planned and it may be before i get to the 2 weeks at which time i would take a second measurement pic.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Nov 7, 2013)

Just finished day 7. I was "15 on the 1st and I did a few prelim pulls and my hair looks and feels longer if that makes sense. I'll measure it later once I wash my hair since my roots feel matted.


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 7, 2013)

has anyone tried this without the oil?? could it still work??


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 7, 2013)

LexiDior said:


> has anyone tried this without the oil?? could it still work??



I have only used oil 2 of the seven days of doing this challenge and it was not consecutive days. I will know if using oil makes a difference as soon as i take pics and upload.


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 7, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I have only used oil 2 of the seven days of doing this challenge and it was not consecutive days. I will know if using oil makes a difference as soon as i take pics and upload.



Thank you!! I wanted someone to try it. Let us know what happens.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 7 complete. Used oil every day, massaged for 1 to 2 minutes, inverted for 4.  

Will do the ghe method 3 times per week until 12/1/13 and start inverting again.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 7 done

See you guys Dec. 1!


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 7!  Will do LC tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 6 complete.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 7 complete- my hair is definitely thicker


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 6 complete!


----------



## SimJam (Nov 7, 2013)

Did a quick pull yesterday and seems as if there is growth not an inch but noticable.

Will make sure to measure next month.  Or ill measure when I take pics tonight and then at the end of the month. 

I really hope this can be a light at the end of this non retention tunnel I've been in fir the last 2 years.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using LHCF ....  plz excuse the occasional crap typos


----------



## SimJam (Nov 7, 2013)

I just had an idea. I'll invert one week then PS and low manipulation (tucking my ends away ..... cause jebuss knows I need to retain any length I gain) for the next 3 weeks.

Sounds like a great plan to me. 

Ill try crochet braids and do buns and updos.  Maybe finally try my hand at installing curlformers

Sent from my GT-I9300 using LHCF ....  plz excuse the occasional crap typos


----------



## preciouslove0x (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 7 completed. I didn't use any oil. I'll compare pictures *before and after* over the weekend.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 7 completed.  This was really fun doing it with DD.  I will measure tomorrow and again in another week.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 7, 2013)

Days 6 & 7 done.  Missed one day this round.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 7, 2013)

I definitely feel new growth that wasn't there last week and I keep having the itches


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 8, 2013)

I did all 7 days!  Yay! The exercise ball is awesome!


----------



## LaVgirl (Nov 8, 2013)

Day 5 complete. I used warm coconut oil


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 8, 2013)

Day 5 done on dry hair. Twisting for the night and I can tell there's some growth


----------



## SimJam (Nov 8, 2013)

MonaRae said:


> Days 6 & 7 done.  Missed one day this round.



Hay MonaRae chile

Sent from my GT-I9300 using LHCF ....  plz excuse the occasional crap typos


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 8, 2013)

Day 6 complete


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 8, 2013)

Day 7. Gonna massage this DC in and invert.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 8, 2013)

I'll post my pics later today, then i will know if this method makes a difference for hair growth


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 8, 2013)

First pic is Nov 1st, the others are today. It didn't work for me.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> First pic is Nov 1st, the others are today. It didn't work for me.



From the pics it looked like it did work. The 1st pic is just above the 2 and the other two pics look filled out and at or a little bit passed the 2.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 8, 2013)

Yesterday was Day 4 for me. I used tea tree oil sparingly to massage my scalp in sections. Then I hung my head over for 4 minutes.  3 more days to go.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> From the pics it looked like it did work. The 1st pic is just above the 2 and the other two pics look filled out and at or a little bit passed the 2.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I agree TwoSnapsUp


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 8, 2013)

today is day 6


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 8, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> First pic is Nov 1st, the others are today. It didn't work for me.


 
Oh yes it did. There is a definite difference.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 8, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp it looks like it worked actually


----------



## Jewell (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm mad late to this challenge, but I would like to join and try inversion for at least 60 days total to see if I notice a difference. I will invert nightly for 5-7 mins after massaging in either my homemade scalp oil or scalp serum. If it really works, it will become a regular part of my regimen. Tonight, 11/08/13 will be Day 1.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 8, 2013)

Mahsiah said:


> I'll reveal on the day after my last inversion day. the 30th of each month.
> 
> I think it will also help if you eat alot of protein.



Mahsiah

This is my plan too...commit for 60 days to see if there is any progress, but measure or take pics every 30 days. I eat a lot of protein, lean protein like fish, chicken, a little pork and beef, lots of seafood and fresh/steamed/stir-fried veggies with whole grains like brown rice, black rice, whole wheat, etc. Im switching to more of an Asian and Mediterranean based diet so I hope this helps too. So far, my body feels better and healthier, if that makes sense.

High protein definitely must be what keeps my growth fast...everything else is touch and go, or not always consistent (except for my wash regimen and products...vitamins are pretty consistent too, on 2nd thought).


----------



## preciouslove0x (Nov 8, 2013)

Legitimate question. If you ladies are doing a bunch of other things (or just starting an entire new routine)  in addition to the inversion technique, how do you know for sure what caused the growth? 

I haven't measured my hair yet (waiting until Sunday to do so) but I made sure I didn't do anything extra so that I can truly see what's causing the growth. This time around I used no oils. I only massaged my scalp as I was inverted. 

The issues that I had in the past with sticking to regimens was that I kept changing things up by the month instead of being consistent with one thing for a period of time.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 8, 2013)

preciouslove0x said:


> Legitimate question. If you ladies are doing a bunch of other things (or just starting an entire new routine) in addition to the inversion technique, how do you know for sure what caused the growth?
> 
> I haven't measured my hair yet (waiting until Sunday to do so) but I made sure I didn't do anything extra so that I can truly see what's causing the growth. This time around I used no oils. I only massaged my scalp as I was inverted.
> 
> The issues that I had in the past with sticking to regimens was that I kept changing things up by the month instead of being consistent with one thing for a period of time.


 
preciouslove0x, I was wondering the same thing. For me, I know that the bit of growth that I received was from the inversion. I had stopped taking biotin about a month before starting the inversion. The only thing extra that I do to increase my hair growth is biotin.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 8, 2013)

I will be doing the inversion tonight. I'm going to have to count this as day1 since too much time laspe since I did day one last week (if that makes sense)


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 8, 2013)

I want to join! Was supposed to start like last week but started today.  I actually just finished Day 1 like 5 minutes ago. I used coconut oil.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Day 7 was completed successfully.  No pics because of the twists.  I used NJoy 's sulfur oil 6 out of 7 days.  On Day 7, I actually moisturized, sealed with EVCO, used sulfur oil and covered with plastic cap and my satin cap before massaging a couple of minutes and inverting for 5 minutes.  I didn't heat up the oil on any of the days.

Next month, I'll try what I did on Day 7 for the entire week.  

Am I the only one hanging over backwards?    It seems like everyone else is talking about leaning over forward over the bed, arm of the sofa or exercies ball.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 8, 2013)

Im hanging over backwards then doing downward facing dog. jbwphoto1


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 8, 2013)

I lay on my back on the bed and let my head hang back.


----------



## nrock (Nov 8, 2013)

Look again! It definitely worked for you.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 8, 2013)

I guess I'm still skeptical. I keep wondering if I was angling my head differently. Anyway, you gals have convinced me to do one more week before relaxing at the end of the year.




HairPleezeGrow said:


> From the pics it looked like it did work. The 1st pic is just above the 2 and the other two pics look filled out and at or a little bit passed the 2.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 8, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> First pic is Nov 1st, the others are today. It didn't work for me.



I didn't even have to click your attached images to see that  there is a definite difference in your hair, length and thickness. See you again on December 1st



HairPleezeGrow said:


> From the pics it looked like it did work. The 1st pic is just above the 2 and the other two pics look filled out and at or a little bit passed the 2.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I saw this too.



Jewell said:


> I'm mad late to this challenge, but I would like to join and try inversion for at least 60 days total to see if I notice a difference. I will invert nightly for 5-7 mins after massaging in either my homemade scalp oil or scalp serum. If it really works, it will become a regular part of my regimen. Tonight, 11/08/13 will be Day 1.



Welcome to the challenge



preciouslove0x said:


> Legitimate question. If you ladies are doing a bunch of other things (or just starting an entire new routine)  in addition to the inversion technique, how do you know for sure what caused the growth?
> 
> I haven't measured my hair yet (waiting until Sunday to do so) but I made sure I didn't do anything extra so that I can truly see what's causing the growth. This time around I used no oils. I only massaged my scalp as I was inverted.
> 
> The issues that I had in the past with sticking to regimens was that I kept changing things up by the month instead of being consistent with one thing for a period of time.



Your question is something i have asked myself when i attempt to do other mainstay challenges "how will i know what exactly is working if i am doing som many other things combined for example, taking supplements, using 1 or more growth aids, exercising, scalp massages and all the other techniques that claims to speed up hair growth. 

Well I will post my pics later this evening. If i see a difference in my hair length in comparison to the original pics i posted at the start of the challenge then i will know that it is the 7 days inversion that has made the difference because currently i'm not taking no supplements and i only used my LG two of the seven days of doing the challenge.



~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I want to join! Was supposed to start like last week but started today.  I actually just finished Day 1 like 5 minutes ago. I used coconut oil.


Welcome to the challenge.

I hope all newcomers will like it here and get results as needed.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey SimJam


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2013)

preciouslove0x said:


> Legitimate question. If you ladies are doing a bunch of other things (or just starting an entire new routine)  in addition to the inversion technique, how do you know for sure what caused the growth?
> 
> I haven't measured my hair yet (waiting until Sunday to do so) but I made sure I didn't do anything extra so that I can truly see what's causing the growth. This time around I used no oils. I only massaged my scalp as I was inverted.
> 
> The issues that I had in the past with sticking to regimens was that I kept changing things up by the month instead of being consistent with one thing for a period of time.



This is supposed to work in a week. Despite all of the other things ppl may have going on, if this gives you an inch or close to it in a week, that should trump the growth that all the other aides ppl use. Even MN is not going to give you an inch in a week.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 8, 2013)

I did it yesterday


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm still working on my selfie length checks so don't laugh at me! The first picture is from Nov 1st and the last two are from Nov 8th.

The very ends of my hair (in that section) made it to 16" but most of it is around the 15.5"/15/75" mark. Which could be their full inch since in pic 1 only the very ends made it to 15."   I'm not a huge length checker so I've randomly checked a few other sections and they're a fuller 16." i.e. what I was trying to show in pic #3 but it's looking like a fail LOL

I will check back in at the end of the month (hopefully with pictures ) to see if that entire section is "16 or more.

Next month I'm looking for 17"


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 8, 2013)

Missed my day 7. But I will make it up. I plan to stay with this challenge. Next time I will use warm oil with the massage. My hair is doing really well. There is some growth but I have a lot shrinkage (which works for me until I can do other styles) and I do WNG so I will have wait and see for more noticeable growth.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 8, 2013)

YaniraNaturally said:


> I'm still working on my selfie length checks so don't laugh at me! The first picture is from Nov 1st and the last two are from Nov 8th.
> 
> The very ends of my hair (in that section) made it to 16" but most of it is around the 15.5"/15/75" mark. Which could be their full inch since in pic 1 only the very ends made it to 15."   I'm not a huge length checker so I've randomly checked a few other sections and they're a fuller 16." i.e. what I was trying to show in pic #3 but it's looking like a fail LOL
> 
> ...



This is awesome.....glad there is proof and we haven't been hanging upside down in vain. Next month i will definitely try to incorporate massages while i invert. The following month which i January i will use my oil, massage and invert all together that way i can track what hip and what not. Good growing YaniraNaturally


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2013)

Day 8 complete for the hell of it. Will check to see if I've gotten growth tomorrow.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 8, 2013)

Day 6. Again on freshly co washed and still wet hair.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 8, 2013)

Welp, at this point, I need to start over. I've missed too many days.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 8, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Day 8 complete for the hell of it. Will check to see if I've gotten growth tomorrow.



 you are fo real Froreal. I tried to measure but i'm a no good at taking pics i will ask my SO for help in the morning.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 8, 2013)

Day 7 completed


----------



## LaVgirl (Nov 9, 2013)

Day 6 complete. No oil, just massaged and inverted.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 9, 2013)

Did day 6....


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 9, 2013)

Finished day 7 lastnight

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 9, 2013)

Unfortunately, this time, I'm not sure if I gained much growth.  I don't feel much new growth up there, but I will wait it out and do another length check once I wash clothes so I can put my striped night shirt back on.  The only difference from this time and last is, 1. Last time, I used sulfur in my peppermint eo, Shea, coconut oil mix, and 2. I was drinking a can of V8 juice daily.  Maybe those two pieces were the key to my last inversion growth spurt.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 9, 2013)

I think i'll stop at day 6.. yesterday would have been day 7 but i had a headache from sun up to sun down.


----------



## hair4today (Nov 9, 2013)

hair4today said:


> My Stats...
> Natural/Relaxed:I's Natural
> Current Length:APL
> Measurement starting point: Front 10', Back 8'
> ...


Length check time. Nov 1 starting pic in above post. Nov 9 LC pic in this post.

Note: I can't figure out how to post pics side by side so hope you can see there is a difference.  Looks to be about an inch What do you all think?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 9, 2013)

hair4today said:


> Length check time. Nov 1 starting pic in above post. Nov 9 LC pic in this post.
> 
> Note: I can't figure out how to post pics side by side so hope you can see there is a difference.  Looks to be about an inch What do you all think?



Yes girl I can see it! Congrats...hoping the rest of us get some good growth by the end of the month.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2013)

No extra growth here. I'll stick with sulfur and MN.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 9, 2013)

Well here are my results. I didn't know that i could get half an inch per week. I wanna continue doing this everyday!

View attachment 232977 BEFORE Nov 1st

View attachment 232979 AFTER  Nov 9th- i just measured.

I will post my back shots later today after i get some help


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 9, 2013)

Day 7 done on dry hair. It was so relaxing I lost track of time and did it for 8 minutes. 

Will measure in 2 days. Growth isn't 's not like a faucet so I wanna be sure I get as much growth in as possible for the measurement.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 9, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Well here are my results. I didn't know that i could get half an inch per week. I wanna continue doing this everyday!
> 
> BEFORE Nov 1st
> 
> ...



Looks like progress!  From looking at my roots I don't think I got much at all so I will measure end of month.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## hair4today (Nov 9, 2013)

Yep PureSilver you definitely got growth. I felt the same way, would love to continue to do it daily but gotta give it a rest otherwise your body gets used to it and go back to normal growth.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 9, 2013)

Challengers.....Ok so i had an interesting conversation with ImFrotastic about the inversion method and i just wanted to highlight her youtube video that speaks of warning signs and health concerns while doing the method. For those interested please click the link to watch the video. While many persons may be doing the method without any issues there are a few persons who have had headaches, nauseousness and dizziness so this video is worth watching to see alternative ways to do the inversion method and risks involved.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2WzOYRwODA

Altruisticoam
APrayer4Hair
Beamodel
bronxsoloist
Cocoloves
ChasingBliss
Dayjoy
divachyk
DrC
Froreal3
growinstrong
HairPleezeGrow
hair4today
ImFrotastic
Jobwright
Kerryann
Lilmama1011
Mahsiah
ManiiSweetheart
MonaRae
Naphy
newgrowth15
naija24
Nix08
outspokenwallflower
pelohello
PinkSunshine77
Poohbear
PureSilver
SexySin985
~*~ShopAholic~*~ 
shortdub78
SimJam
smores
TwoSnapsUp
xu93texas
YaniraNaturally
yaya24

HHG


----------



## LaVgirl (Nov 10, 2013)

Day 7 complete. I used warm coconut oil. I'll do length checks tomorrow or maybe Monday.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 10, 2013)

I haven't posted in a few days even though I have been inverting every day except 11/5/13.  That's the day my brother died and I had a terrible headache.  I will not be able to post any results this week, because I am not at home and won't be going back home until the end of next week or so.  I guess I will wait until next week and again at the end of the month to post result photos.  I do believe the challenge is to see growth in one week, so next month, barring any personal issues, I will post a beginning picture and a picture on day 8 to determine if this really works for me.  I was unable to use oil for November, since I was not home and did not bring my scalp oil with me, so I will see what my results are without oil this time around.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 10, 2013)

newgrowth15 said:


> I haven't posted in a few days even though I have been inverting every day except 11/5/13.  That's the day my brother died and I had a terrible headache.  I will not be able to post any results this week, because I am not at home and won't be going back home until the end of next week or so.  I guess I will wait until next week and again at the end of the month to post result photos.  I do believe the challenge is to see growth in one week, so next month, barring any personal issues, I will post a beginning picture and a picture on day 8 to determine if this really works for me.  I was unable to use oil for November, since I was not home and did not bring my scalp oil with me, so I will see what my results are without oil this time around.




I am so sorry for your loss, I hope you have all the support you need at this time newgrowth15


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 10, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Challengers.....Ok so i had an interesting conversation with ImFrotastic about the inversion method and i just wanted to highlight her youtube video that speaks of warning signs and health concerns while doing the method. For those interested please click the link to watch the video. While many persons may be doing the method without any issues there are a few persons who have had headaches, nauseousness and dizziness so this video is worth watching to see alternative ways to do the inversion method and risks involved.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2WzOYRwODA Altruisticoam APrayer4Hair Beamodel bronxsoloist Cocoloves ChasingBliss Dayjoy divachyk DrC Froreal3 growinstrong HairPleezeGrow hair4today ImFrotastic Jobwright Kerryann Lilmama1011 Mahsiah ManiiSweetheart MonaRae Naphy newgrowth15 naija24 Nix08 outspokenwallflower pelohello PinkSunshine77 Poohbear PureSilver SexySin985 ~*~ShopAholic~*~ shortdub78 SimJam smores TwoSnapsUp xu93texas YaniraNaturally yaya24  HHG





That scared the crap out of me about the blind thing, even for a couple of seconds I would be going crazy. I do the bed method because I feel that seriously getting the blood flowing and it doesn't bother me because I don't get headaches or dizziness but I'm still scared, thinking about doing the sink. I did get some growth from it because I was three weeks post before inverting and barely had any noticeable new growth but a week later I for sure feel it, I don't know if it's a inch maybe 3/4 of and inch


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 10, 2013)

newgrowth15 said:


> I haven't posted in a few days even though I have been inverting every day except 11/5/13.  That's the day my brother died and I had a terrible headache.  I will not be able to post any results this week, because I am not at home and won't be going back home until the end of next week or so.  I guess I will wait until next week and again at the end of the month to post result photos.  I do believe the challenge is to see growth in one week, so next month, barring any personal issues, I will post a beginning picture and a picture on day 8 to determine if this really works for me.  I was unable to use oil for November, since I was not home and did not bring my scalp oil with me, so I will see what my results are without oil this time around.



newgrowth15 I am so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:. I know this must be truly difficult for you but you are in my prayers as i know what it is to lose a brother. Hope to see you in this thread later on. Keep the faith my dear and be strong. I'm praying for you.



I myself will be attending my brother's memorial tomorrow and i am tearing up already.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 10, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:. I know this must be truly difficult for you but you are in my prayers as i know what it is to lose a brother. Hope to see you in this thread later on. Keep the faith my dear and be strong. I'm praying for you.  I myself will be attending my brother's memorial tomorrow and i am tearing up already.



I am sorry for your loss as well, it's only so much you can say to someone who has lost anybody because it's easy said than done. I hope you can think about your brother one day and smile instead of shedding a tear . Until thin grieve in peace PureSilver


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 10, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> This is supposed to work in a week. Despite all of the other things ppl may have going on, if this gives you an inch or close to it in a week, that should trump the growth that all the other aides ppl use. Even MN is not going to give you an inch in a week.



Froreal that's so true. In my case is does trump the other things I do (exercise: biking; vitamins: MSM, DE, Bee Pollen, head massages, etc). Though these things are good, with these things my hair only grows 1/2" every month. In September my new growth measured at 2 1/2". This month, November, I have a total of 4". So in 2 months I've gained 1 1/2" instead of my usual 1" per 2 months. So conclusion, inversion method is something that I'm gonna continue.

___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 10, 2013)

One thing we must keep in mind is that the same parts we measured might not be the parts that has growth. Like I only measure the lower parts of my 4 sections and I don't see a difference but the top that I didn't measure has unmistakable results


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 10, 2013)

I completed day 7 on Friday. Thursday was suppose to be the day, but I fell asleep before I could get to it. No pics this month . I will be coloring my hair at the end of this month, so my hair will be photo ready for December 1.


___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary[/QUOTE]


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 10, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss, I hope you have all the support you need at this time newgrowth15




I share the same sentiment as newgrowth15. May you and your family be comforted during this time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 10, 2013)

newgrowth15 said:


> I haven't posted in a few days even though I have been inverting every day except 11/5/13.  That's the day my brother died and I had a terrible headache.  I will not be able to post any results this week, because I am not at home and won't be going back home until the end of next week or so.  I guess I will wait until next week and again at the end of the month to post result photos.  I do believe the challenge is to see growth in one week, so next month, barring any personal issues, I will post a beginning picture and a picture on day 8 to determine if this really works for me.  I was unable to use oil for November, since I was not home and did not bring my scalp oil with me, so I will see what my results are without oil this time around.



I'm so sorry for tour loss. Please take comfort in family and close friends during this time. We are also here for you.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 10, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> newgrowth15 I am so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:. I know this must be truly difficult for you but you are in my prayers as i know what it is to lose a brother. Hope to see you in this thread later on. Keep the faith my dear and be strong. I'm praying for you.
> 
> I myself will be attending my brother's memorial tomorrow and i am tearing up already.



I'm sorry for your loss as well. I haven't lost a brother but my Mom passed away almost 1 month ago and it's still difficult for me. I'm praying for your families and hope we all find comfort.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 10, 2013)

I didn't even know you can get blood circulating to your head being only halfway bent (which is what the sink pose looks like to me). I've been standing with my head practically touching my knees for that time frame with no issues (I get a good hamstring stretch going as well.) And I lightweight didn't think that was good enough because I thought the best way of all would be actually doing full on head stands...

Thanks to yoga I have no issues with what I had been doing. But hearing someone lost their sight is scary.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 10, 2013)

I had to stop after my 2nd day. My My cycle started and I was pretty much a zombie for a few days. But im done now so im just gonna jump back in at day 3. Im massaging my scalp with Shea Moisture Scalp Elixir and inverting for 2 minutes with calming sounds so I can meditate before I start my day! I think im gonna take a nice walk too...


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 10, 2013)

I have personally not had any issues and this is my second month doing the Inversion. I consider myself an extreme inversion because i throw my legs over the side of the cough and hang my head back and let my hair dangle (I like that part) while I watch the minute on the cable box slowly. 

I DID GET EXTREMELY NAUSEOUS ONCE, but I had just eaten. lol. 
I waited 4 hours, then was fine.

Since the inversion just ended I am not sure if I got any growth yet. I will check at the end of the month. Should be more than half an inch if it works. 






Lilmama1011 said:


> That scared the crap out of me about the blind thing, even for a couple of seconds I would be going crazy. I do the bed method because I feel that seriously getting the blood flowing and it doesn't bother me because I don't get headaches or dizziness but I'm still scared, thinking about doing the sink. I did get some growth from it because I was three weeks post before inverting and barely had any noticeable new growth but a week later I for sure feel it, I don't know if it's a inch maybe 3/4 of and inch


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss newgrowth15.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 10, 2013)

Lilmama1011, PureSilver, Beautifulwildflower, HairPleezeGrow, Froreal3, I want to thank each of your for your expressions of sympathy at this difficult time.  Losing a sibling for me is one thing, but losing a child for my mom has been hard on her.  So I covet your prayers and I thank you for your support for my family and myself.  May God bless you all.


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 10, 2013)

I will to will say a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm in this challenge! I started on Nov. 1, but only resubscribed to LHCF today.

ETA: newgrowth15 I'm so sorry for your loss. I'll keep your family in my prayers.

Starting pic:


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 10, 2013)

newgrowth15 sorry for your loss! If I ever lost a sibling idk what I would do... hang in there darling!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 10, 2013)

Prayers to you and your family newgrowth15

I did 8 days. yes i cheated and completed day 8 yesterday. I made a "growth oil" so until I invert next week, I'm going to oil my scalp at least 2 or 3 x a week. My mix is:
JBCO, Peppermint Oil, Garlic Oil (made from real Garlic), Lavendar, EVOO and Sweet Almond Oil. Even it if does nothing, at least they're natural oils and I think that can help my hair be stronger and have less shedding and breakage.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 11, 2013)

newgrowth15 said:


> Lilmama1011, PureSilver, Beautifulwildflower, HairPleezeGrow, Froreal3, I want to thank each of your for your expressions of sympathy at this difficult time.  Losing a sibling for me is one thing, *but losing a child for my mom has been hard on her.*  So I covet your prayers and I thank you for your support for my family and myself.  May God bless you all.



OT: I know that feeling too my dear, My brother is my mother's first child and only son and she still cries at nights. He was her everything and they were very close. At the memorial today i cried when i visited his graveside. I really couldn't help myself he's my closest sibling and my heartbeat. I will pray for you because sometimes its only talking to the higher being really helps during these times. I pray that you and your family be comforted and that you will cherish his memory with beautiful thoughts.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 11, 2013)

LaVgirl said:


> Day 7 complete. I used warm coconut oil. I'll do length checks tomorrow or maybe Monday.



LaVgirl, are you completely natural or do you relax, texlax? Are you 3abc or 4abc (if I may ask)? Your hair is beautiful and I like how it looks long and full with texture. 



___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 11, 2013)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Prayers to you and your family newgrowth15
> 
> I did 8 days. yes i cheated and completed day 8 yesterday. I made a "growth oil" so until I invert next week, I'm going to oil my scalp at least 2 or 3 x a week. My mix is:
> JBCO, Peppermint Oil, Garlic Oil (made from real Garlic), Lavendar, EVOO and Sweet Almond Oil. Even it if does nothing, at least they're natural oils and I think that can help my hair be stronger and have less shedding and breakage.



Just washed my hair. There is no way I'm going to bed with an oily head.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 11, 2013)

How is everyone holding up. Is anyone on day 7 today? For those in the middle of their 7 days, keep pressing on it will be worth it half inch or more is good enough for only 7 days.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, newgrowth15.  I have a twin brother and my heart aches for what you and your family must be going through. You're in my thoughts. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Natural/Relaxed:* Relaxed
*Current Length:* Please see below
*Goal Length:* FULL MBL 2014 
*Oil of Choice:* Castor Oil with a hint of Peppermint Oil
*My first inversion:* Nov 10, 2013


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 11, 2013)

Question: you're only supposed to do this once a month. 

So if I started today... And ended mid month, would starting again December 1 be good? Or would it be too soon?

Either way, I'll probably start today and keep going.


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Nov 11, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> First pic is Nov 1st, the others are today. It didn't work for me.


 

It looks like it did work for you in your first hair pic you weren't evenly at 
the one in mark in the last two pics it looks as if your are there or beyond
check again


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Nov 11, 2013)

somehow I need to start inverting its hard to message and oil your scalp with a full sew-in.(limited access) Any ideas anyone?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 11, 2013)

Even though I was skeptical, I definitely feel an increase in new growth. 
Soon, I plan on getting a blowout at the salon and will do another length check. Not sure when though.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 11, 2013)

Next month I will do proper pics but I had some growth...not an inch but a good half some places an a little over a half in certain places


----------



## Guinan (Nov 11, 2013)

Why am I being so lazy. I have yet to really start. I'm going to do it tonight, but without oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 11, 2013)

I will start tonight with oil.


----------



## growinstrong (Nov 11, 2013)

I got a little bit of growth for the week. Definitely not 1", maybe 1/4" . I took a pic and will take another pic at the end of the month and post before the Dec inversion challenge starts .


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 11, 2013)

Day 2 - Inverted today. I applied castor oil, massaged, leaned back on my bed and played candy crush. 5 more days!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 11, 2013)

Day1 is done


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 11, 2013)

Day 1 used HH sprout, Day 2 used Njoy oil (today)


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 11, 2013)

Dayjoy said:


> left side:  9 1/2", right side 10"
> left back:  8", right back:  8"
> front:  9"



Above were my stats from the first day.  I can't say I trust my measurements, but if they are correct, this was AWESOME.  After finally measuring my results were:
Left side:  10", right side 11"
Left back:  9 1/2", right back 9"
Front:  9 1/2"

Even if these aren't accurate, there is growth enough to validate continuing this.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 11, 2013)

Is anyone doing this while pregnant? I want to try this but I'm thinking it might be better to wait until I'm postpartum in January.

Posted from my awesome iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 11, 2013)

Trini_Chutney said:


> Is anyone doing this while pregnant? I want to try this but I'm thinking it might be better to wait until I'm postpartum in January.
> 
> Posted from my awesome iPhone using LHCF



The closest I would go is downward facing dog or the childs pose. I wouldn't recommend anything other than that.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 11, 2013)

Day 1: 
Left ear: 14
Right ear: 14
Front: 15.5
Left nape: 13.75
Right nape: 13.5

Starting tonight with no oil because my hair is still pressed and I don't want greasy roots.


----------



## Mahsiah (Nov 11, 2013)

ladieluv2010 said:


> somehow I need to start inverting its hard to message and oil your scalp with a full sew-in.(limited access) Any ideas anyone?



ladieluv2010 just do the downward dog pose, I don't always use oil and it still works.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 11, 2013)

Not even gonna bother to show the pics. No change this month! 

Last month I got an inch so IDK what happened this time.

I'll be back on the bandwagon next month tho  third time's the charm!


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 11, 2013)

No change this month.  :-(







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 12, 2013)

Duchess007 did you get growth last month? Was there anything different?

The only diff I had last month was I was religiously taking vitamins and drinking hot herbal tea. Totally fell off this time. Trying it with sulfur oil only made me have a head of dry hair. lol. next time...


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm starting my 7 days tonight for the month of November. I finished up last month on 10/28.  I should be on track with everyone else for 12/1.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 12, 2013)

I did not do this method on day 6 or 7. It just slipped my mind on the weekend. I'm going to measure my hair anyway to see if I got any growth from the 5 days that I did it. I had taken a pic on the first day and will take another when I measure today, then compare the two.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 12, 2013)

bump.....LaVgirl, are you completely natural or do you relax, texlax? Are you 3abc or 4abc (if I may ask)? Your hair is beautiful and I would like to know why  it looks long and full with texture?



___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Jewell (Nov 12, 2013)

Inverted last 2 nites after massaging in growth serum. Inverted 7 mins each nite. Will do it during the early evening from now on, to be sure I get it done.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 12, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Duchess007 did you get growth last month? Was there anything different?
> 
> The only diff I had last month was I was religiously taking vitamins and drinking hot herbal tea. Totally fell off this time. Trying it with sulfur oil only made me have a head of dry hair. lol. next time...



This is why i scaled down use of my sulfur oil--dry, crunchy feeling hair. I now use it only the nite before washing, and use straight EOs, herb infused oils, and Ayurvedic oils like Ramtirth Brahmi oil instead. That oil gives sound sleep truly.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 12, 2013)

Trini_Chutney said:


> Is anyone doing this while pregnant? I want to try this but I'm thinking it might be better to wait until I'm postpartum in January.
> 
> Posted from my awesome iPhone using LHCF



Not preg, but about 11 mos pp. I think the yoga poses mentioned like downward facing dog are ok. I just lie on my back and hang my head off the bed, but in 2nd and especially 3rd trimesters, you shouldnt lie flat on your back for prolonged periods. 5 mins would be ok....hey it takes longer to get an ultrasound (which is typically in the supine or lying on your back position).


----------



## Fuu (Nov 12, 2013)

Didn't get the full inch that I was hoping for. But I got around a 1/4"-1/2", so I won't complain considering I was doing it on and off for a week and a half.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 12, 2013)

@newgrowth15 sorry for your loss.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am getting my touchup next Tuesday and then I should be able to have a better idea of the growth.


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 12, 2013)

The inversion 4 minutes is the longest 4 minutes ever. I only was able to do it 3 times last week and then gave up.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 12, 2013)

Day 2 completed! I warmed some WGHO & massaged it into my scalp (felt soooo good) & then I inverted for 4mins. I think I'll apply WGHO every other day, so that my hair doesnt get too oily.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 12, 2013)

wow, Dec 1st is taking a really long time to come


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 12, 2013)

the back feels like im two months post, the front has more growth than normal also, but my back is coarser than the front so feels more extreme


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 12, 2013)

I measured my hair today and it looks like I got 0.5 to 0.75 inches of growth! I only did the inversion method 5 out of 7 days. Maybe I would have gotten a full inch if I did it for the last two days...who knows!

Click on attached pics to see a comparison between Nov. 4th and Nov. 12th...


----------



## BlaqKitty (Nov 13, 2013)

Just completed day 1! My scalp feels tingly. Do you ladies heat up your oils?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 13, 2013)

BlaqKitty said:


> Just completed day 1! My scalp feels tingly. Do you ladies heat up your oils?



Some don't some do, some don't use oils as well and just invert


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 13, 2013)

I miss 2 days, btwn work and redecorating I'm starting over today plus I'll get a before picture.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 13, 2013)

***I KNOW that it's only recommendation you invert once a month***

Has anyone done it more than once, say twice in a month and gotten double the growth results?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 13, 2013)

OK, first PIC is NOV 1st. I was two or three days into inverting. Washed and blown out

Second and third pics are Nov 8th. Blown out or flat ironed. Don't remember.

Fourth and Fifth pics are is Nov 13th after getting a Dominican blowout.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 13, 2013)

Day 3 completed. No oil today but I did massage for about 2mins.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 13, 2013)

Can I join in? I did inversion this week but forgot to take pictures and didn't even measure. Even if it doesn't work it'll help keep me on top of oil massaging my hair. This week I used Jojoba oil.

Natural/Relaxed: Natural as of 5 years this month
Current Length: scraping MBL and I do mean scraping. I shouldn't even be claiming it with how much I have to contort my body just to get there.
Goal Length: HL 2016/17
Oil of Choice: Any oil I have on hand. I recently stocked up so I have an array to choose from.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 14, 2013)

I started over lol. 

So day 1 was [now] Wednesday, day two will be today (Thursday)


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 14, 2013)

Ended day 3.  No oil, just massage tonight. I also trimmed 1/2" so hopefully I will make it up for it!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 14, 2013)

Day 3- massaged in Sprout Day 4- spritzed with tea and massaged in my Njoy oil. Over halfway there! Didn't take before pics with these braids but I think I'm noticing something going on. Usually day 5 is when I notice a difference.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 14, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm starting my 7 days tonight for the month of November. I finished up last month on 10/28.  I should be on track with everyone else for 12/1.



I'm restarting tonight. I only did the one night. I missed the last two nights. Putting a reminder on my phone.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm restarting tonight. For two nights in a row, I had intolerable itchies up there; I literally lost sleep one night from scratching up there so much. I don't know if it is because of the new oil I've been using (WGHO in conjunction with Miconazole) or because I've been doing the inversion, but I found a teeny tiny scab on my scalp yesterday and decided to take a brief break.

I hope the itching was from all the growing my hair intends on doing, LMAO.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 14, 2013)

2 more days for me. Excited to see if I get results


----------



## Guinan (Nov 14, 2013)

Day 4, done with WGHO


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 14, 2013)

i so wanna get back WGHO in my life.....sweet jesus of heaven that oil is the TRUTH for me.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 15, 2013)

Did day 2 with no oil. I'll probably add oil Saturday.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 16, 2013)

Day 3 with no oil again. 

I'll oil actually starting Saturday or Sunday. Probably Sunday... It'll be my pre-poo.


----------



## Naphy (Nov 16, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Challengers.....Ok so i had an interesting conversation with @ImFrotastic about the inversion method and i just wanted to highlight her youtube video that speaks of warning signs and health concerns while doing the method. For those interested please click the link to watch the video. While many persons may be doing the method without any issues there are a few persons who have had headaches, nauseousness and dizziness so this video is worth watching to see alternative ways to do the inversion method and risks involved.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2WzOYRwODA



K.....so I watched the video...

Well... I was doing the bed method one for 4 days and it gave me some HUGE headache. Obviously, it was the worst method out of all....
I will try again the inversion method tonight, but in a better position !! (I'm a little scared tho ..)


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 16, 2013)

Today is my last day. Im going to do a length check tomorrow


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 16, 2013)

i miiiight try this again...not sure ill join the challenge per se...but i might give it another whirl.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 16, 2013)

Day 5 done yestetday. No oil & no massage


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok I finally gave in and will try this for a week. Day 1 massaging with jbco and inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 16, 2013)

trendsetta25 said:


> Today is my last day. Im going to do a length check tomorrow



Looking forward to seeing your results.trendsetta25


----------



## Guinan (Nov 16, 2013)

Day 6 is done. WGHO & massaged


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 17, 2013)

I would like to join. I'll be back to answer the questions


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 17, 2013)

I did it yesterday before going to sleep. Laid on my stomach and put my head off the aide of the bed while playing Candy Crush lol. 

That was day 4. 

Day 5 today will be with oil.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 17, 2013)

Even though it's not end of the month I don't see any growth more than what I normally have so it more than likely didn't work for me. I will still see at the end of the month.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Nov 17, 2013)

outspokenwallflower said:


> I'm restarting tonight. For two nights in a row, I had intolerable itchies up there; I literally lost sleep one night from scratching up there so much. I don't know if it is because of the new oil I've been using (WGHO in conjunction with Miconazole) or because I've been doing the inversion, but I found a teeny tiny scab on my scalp yesterday and decided to take a brief break.
> 
> I hope the itching was from all the growing my hair intends on doing, LMAO.



outspokenwallflower I mixed my WGHO with MN and had terrible itches too. I stopped doing that. It seems like although both products are good for growth, they don't work well together. 

PlainJane Did you heat up your jbco? I tried it with no heat and I didn't yield any results. Trying again in December. 

I'm not officially part of this challenge, but I was following the thread and tried it for a week. I'm mainly doing it to fill in my sides and nape. It didn't work. I massaged my scalp for 1 minute with jbco and hung off the side of the bed for 4 minutes. I'll try again next month with a different position and heating up the oil beforehand.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 17, 2013)

SingBrina said:


> I would like to join. I'll be back to answer the questions



There's a start date for December 1st. Majority will start again at that time so feel free to join us on that date. SingBrina


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 17, 2013)

*SkolarStar* said:


> outspokenwallflower I mixed my WGHO with MN and had terrible itches too. I stopped doing that. It seems like although both products are good for growth, they don't work well together.
> 
> PlainJane Did you heat up your jbco? I tried it with no heat and I didn't yield any results. Trying again in December.
> 
> I'm not officially part of this challenge, but I was following the thread and tried it for a week. I'm mainly doing it to fill in my sides and nape. It didn't work. I massaged my scalp for 1 minute with jbco and hung off the side of the bed for 4 minutes. I'll try again next month with a different position and heating up the oil beforehand.



@SkolarStar, sorry to hear it didn't work for you. i myself didn't get an inch but i intend to use oil come Dec 1st every day for this round.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 17, 2013)

*SkolarStar* said:


> PlainJane Did you heat up your jbco?


No, I didn't know the oil was supposed to be heated. I will probably heat it today.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 17, 2013)

I've fallen way off and likely won't regain focus until Dec. Keeping it real.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 17, 2013)

Last done FINALLY done (7th day)!!! No oil but did massage for about 30seconds.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 17, 2013)

I did 5 days and with these braids that was more than enough. I see about 1/4 in but honestly think its a combo of the inversion and the hairfinity.


----------



## Mortons (Nov 18, 2013)

Day one complete for me and I used coconut and olive oil. I added cayenne pepper for extra scalp stimulation


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 18, 2013)

Day 5 done. No oil again. Didn't even massage my scalp.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 18, 2013)

Decided to randomly invert this month. Hoping to get in an inch before my next relaxer in December.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I've fallen way off and likely won't regain focus until Dec. Keeping it real.



I did too! I thought about starting today. I purposely didn't want to last week because I didn't want new growth! Lol I needed sleek straight hair this past weekend.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't even know if I will reveal at the end, I trimmed so......


----------



## Channy31 (Nov 18, 2013)

I inverted last month and it looks like my hair may have grown 2 inches? pictures to follow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> I inverted last month and it looks like my hair may have grown 2 inches? pictures to follow.



Can't wait to see.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 19, 2013)

Just finished day 6. 

Maybe I'll use oil tomorrow?

I've done a variety of positions to invert. I've hung my head off the bed while on my stomach. Hung my head off the bed while on my back. Hung my head between my legs while sitting on the couch...

I'm fine with all of them and I hope I see more than an 8th of an inch with this lol. That'll lets know if this does anything for me. 

ALTHOUGH, my measurements may end up being off because I first measured bone straight and my second test will be a pull test, but oh well lol. 

Tomorrow is the last day and measuring day.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm already looking forward to December so I can start again.
This next round I will have something concrete to compare my results to.

I'm thinking about just doing another round this month from November 20-27th. (I'll be touching up tomorrow).


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 19, 2013)

Honestly, I feel extremely silly the more I do this  I better get some growth!
Day 3 done.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 19, 2013)

awwww, i get what you mean. You will get some growth even if its half inch it will be something more in a shorter period of time. Good Luck


----------



## BlaqKitty (Nov 20, 2013)

My inversion results. What do you guys think? You can use my tattoo as a marker.

I'd say I got enough growth to make me want to do this once a month.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone.  I hope all is well.  Thank you for the outpouring of support during my time of mourning.  I really appreciate it.

Today, I did a pull test and guess what?  I my hair grew 1 inch since the beginning of the month.  I measured at 9 inches with a few strands reaching down to 10" on November 1, 2013.  Today I measured at 10" with a few strands reaching down to 11".  At this rate, I will have the 5" I cut off on November 1st back by March 2014.  I'll post a picture later.

HHJ to you all.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 20, 2013)

BlaqKitty said:


> My inversion results. What do you guys think? You can use my tattoo as a marker.
> 
> I'd say I got enough growth to make me want to do this once a month.



Great results!  And I love your hair!


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 20, 2013)

I failed to take photos this month but I did get 1" per my measurements this past week.  I will take photos next month with my measuring tape (I don't trust my pull method).


----------



## BlaqKitty (Nov 20, 2013)

greenandchic said:


> I failed to take photos this month but I did get 1" per my measurements this past week.  I will take photos next month with my measuring tape (I don't trust my pull method).



Wow, 1 whole inch? Is that with your monthly growth or from inverting alone?


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 20, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> Day 1: Left ear: 14
> Right ear: 14
> Front: 15.5
> Left nape: 13.75
> ...




Left ear: 14.75
Right ear: 15
Front: 16 
Left nape: 14
Right nape: 14

I must say I'm not sure how accurate my results are, so I'd like to try again to see if I get the same results. Hopefully my hair will be in the same stage the whole time (I started with straight hair) ended with my natural fro- so straightened vs stretched hair). 

Also I may not have measured the exact same patch of hair, but getting a quarter inch or more on each side is still pretty dope for a week (and with no oil). 

I'll join you all again on December 1.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Nov 20, 2013)

You ladies are making me want to start right this minute.  But if it's okay can I join you for Dec's inversion I really wanna try bin doing research and now there's a challenge is on!!!  I'm going to stay using almonds oil that I have add is the only oil that I have left  except caddie oil but that's way too heavy will take some current pics soon.  Woop excited to get started

Some of you ladies have got great results what positions are you all doing I'm thinking just sitting with head bent over lol

Forgot to add stats
- Au Natural 
Current length: between bsb and bsl
Goal length: at the mo is wl but we'll see how I feel once I hey there hairnorexia is real in case


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm gearing up myself for Dec 1st. I'm hoping to get 1'' this time around as well.


----------



## LaVgirl (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm blowdrying my hair for Thanksgiving next week and I am wanting to get as close to full HL as possible before then. Even though I already inverted the first calender week of November, do you all think it would be bad to do a few more inversions?


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 20, 2013)

LaVgirl, doing inversions more often than one week per month will render them ineffective.  Your body will get used to the blood rush to your scalp and it will no longer "shock" your system into pushing more hair out of your scalp.  It's no different than using the same products over and over and then they seem to stop working. So you clarify, change up your products for a few months and then everything starts working again.


----------



## LaVgirl (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks, newgrowth15 ! I thought maybe doing it once wouldn't have that effect but I probably shouldn't take that chance.


----------



## Channy31 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey ladies,
I did inversion last month and monitored my hair growth over a month. It seems that my hair grew almost two inches in a month!

Before





After


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Nov 23, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Hey ladies, I did inversion last month and monitored my hair growth over a month. It seems that my hair grew almost two inches in a month!  Before  After



Wow--that is amazing!! Thanks for tracking your results w/pics!


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Nov 23, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Hey ladies,
> I did inversion last month and monitored my hair growth over a month. It seems that my hair grew almost two inches in a month!
> 
> Before
> ...



Wow amazing results


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 23, 2013)

As promised, I am uploading my pictures for November 2013.
1)  The first picture is from November 1, 2013 before I cut 4 inches from my hair.
2)  The second and third pictures are the cut hair.  
3)  The fourth picture is my starting picture for November 1, 2013.
4)  The last picture is my progress picture from November 21, 2013.

Next month, barring no complications, I plan to take my progress shot on the 8th day after I complete my inversion.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 23, 2013)

MixedGirl newgrowth15 great growth ladies. Amazing results. Shall i see you guys again on Dec 1st? I'm ready as i'm gonna get my hair relaxed  today.


----------



## Channy31 (Nov 23, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> MixedGirl newgrowth15 great growth ladies. Amazing results. Shall i see you guys again on Dec 1st? I'm ready as i'm gonna get my hair relaxed  today.



I actually do inversion starting the 14th! Random I know. Maybe I'll start doing it every first of the month so I can keep up with this challenge.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 23, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> @MixedGirl @newgrowth15 great growth ladies. Amazing results. Shall i see you guys again on Dec 1st? I'm ready as i'm gonna get my hair relaxed  today.



Thanks PureSilver, I plan to be in the December challenge as well.


----------



## Mahsiah (Nov 23, 2013)

Day 1


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 23, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> I actually do inversion starting the 14th! Random I know. Maybe I'll start doing it every first of the month so I can keep up with this challenge.



That sounds like a good idea. Looking forward to your post and another set of progress pics.


----------



## Channy31 (Nov 24, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> That sounds like a good idea. Looking forward to your post and another set of progress pics.



Thanks, I think I'm going to look at monthly progress rather than over the week. Im doing inversion this week, last day is tomorrow 

Plus next month I'll be back at home (currently at university) so I can get someone else to take a photo and check my progress


----------



## Mahsiah (Nov 25, 2013)

Day 3, I didn't forget yesterday. Just forgot the check in


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 25, 2013)

counting down the days to Dec 1st, now that i have a fresh relaxer i wanna see how much i get out of this. I will measure before starting, after i have completed and two weeks after also on Dec 31st to see how much i have gotten over the different time intervals. 

Anyone else doing inversion currently. How are the days treating you, do you do it at a specific time of day.

If you find that you are skipping days you can add a reminder to your phone.
hths


----------



## Tonto (Nov 26, 2013)

Did the inversion method this month but no pictures to show if I retained some length or not because I have my sew in... I plan on doing it when I will remove it and keep my hair out for an entire month


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 26, 2013)

Altruisticoam
APrayer4Hair
Beamodel
bronxsoloist
Cocoloves
ChasingBliss
Dayjoy
divachyk
DrC
Froreal3
growinstrong
HairPleezeGrow
hair4today
Jobwright
Kerryann
Lilmama1011
Mahsiah
ManiiSweetheart
MonaRae
Naphy
newgrowth15
naija24
Nix08
Ogoma
outspokenwallflower
pelohello
PinkSunshine77
Poohbear
PureSilver
SexySin985
shortdub78
SimJam
smores
TwoSnapsUp
xu93texas
YaniraNaturally
yaya24

5 more days to month 2 of the Inversion Challenge. How many of you will be joining me on Dec 1st?


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 26, 2013)

I am not mentioned, but I will give this a try for the week of December 1. I will try to stick with it. I get lazy after work. 

I will use my oil mix of meadowfoam seed, grapeseed, broccoli seed, fractionated coconut, and passion fruit seed oils, with a few drops of rosemary, bergamot, and myrrh essential oils.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 26, 2013)

Im going to start mid-December to give myself a full 4 weeks since my last inversion.


----------



## hair4today (Nov 26, 2013)

Yep, so excited for month 2. I was happy with my Nov results so I'll be doing inversion for the full 12 months challenge.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Yasssssssss!
I'm ready.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 26, 2013)

Can't wait!  The 1st can't get here fast enough...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Mahsiah (Nov 26, 2013)

Day 4 

PureSilver I always have to do it the last week of every month because thats what I originally did before the challenge


----------



## DrC (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm in.


10 characters


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm ready! Just patiently waiting for Sunday 

So far it's looking like my hair has continued growing throughout the month. I haven't measured my hair since the 7th so I could also be imagining things


----------



## naija24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Checking in. I'm gonna start this on December 1. 

Personally, I don't know if I can handle another inversion month. I didn't get an inch before for November but I got way THICKER new growth than I think I'd like. It's making styling and air drying virtually impossible and the breakage is no joke. I can't sneeze without feeling a few snaps of hair across my scalp.

I am trying to see how long I can stretch. I just colored my hair recently and so relaxing is out of the question until January 2014 at least. Regardless, I'd like to have 2 inches of growth before I relax again so I'm looking at February.

Currently 4 weeks post.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 26, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Im going to start mid-December to give myself a full 4 weeks since my last inversion.



By the way:
I am relaxed. 
My longest layer is close to SL or might be SL I won't know until I take my braids out. 
I was using Njoy sulfur oil but I will switch to my KV oil or MN mix when I get it hopefully by Dec. 11th-ish


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm definitely in. I need all the growth I can get.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 27, 2013)

I will be joining you, I got my scalp massager ready


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 27, 2013)

I might do the standing over the sink inversion, but I don't see that rushing as much blood to head though


----------



## Guinan (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm def in for the month of dec!!!


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 27, 2013)

DD and I will be back at it.   this month went by really fast. I can't believe it's time already.  We will be using exercise balls and castor oil, at least until it runs out, after that I haven't decided yet.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 27, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I am not mentioned, but I will give this a try for the week of December 1. I will try to stick with it. I get lazy after work.
> 
> I will use my oil mix of meadowfoam seed, grapeseed, broccoli seed, fractionated coconut, and passion fruit seed oils, with a few drops of rosemary, bergamot, and myrrh essential oils.



I'm sorry that your name was not mentioned.......i copied and paste the list of names from the OP but i have added your name to the recent list.



naija24 said:


> Checking in. I'm gonna start this on December 1.
> 
> Personally, I don't know if I can handle another inversion month. I didn't get an inch before for November but I got way THICKER new growth than I think I'd like. It's making styling and air drying virtually impossible and the breakage is no joke. I can't sneeze without feeling a few snaps of hair across my scalp.
> 
> ...


Its great that you got much thickness, i can't say the same for myself. You may need to check your P&M balance, also you could look into straightening your hair with a keratin treatment to better handle the NG you have. 



Mahsiah said:


> Day 4
> 
> PureSilver I always have to do it the last week of every month because thats what I originally did before the challenge


Thats ok, you're still here with us and thats what matters so happy inverting.

*

Ladies please remember to post Before and After pics on Nov 30, and whatever you may be changing to your method for month* *2*

Lets close out 2013 with a bang, inches inches inches, thickness and 7 straight days of a relaxing stretch. Happy growing ladies


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in! And I'm using coconut oil and one of those scalp massages too!


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 27, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I'm sorry that your name was not mentioned.......i copied and paste the list of names from the OP but i have added your name to the recent list.



Thank you. 

That is okay. I was not in the last one. I guess that was my way of asking if I could join.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 27, 2013)

Yup I am ready. Got all my stuff together this time. Will be having foot surgery on Monday but I don't think it will prevent me from inverting.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 27, 2013)

me me me meeee 

will post my November weeks 1 and 4 pics tonight


----------



## Mahsiah (Nov 28, 2013)

Forgot to do it last night 

Will it still work for this week?


----------



## Mahsiah (Nov 28, 2013)

Just did a quick inversion, if it doesn't work anymore I still have my sulfur oil..


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 28, 2013)

Mahsiah said:


> Forgot to do it last night
> 
> Will it still work for this week?



I believe it will.......i would just continue for another day if i happen to skip a day or two. HHG!


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Nov 29, 2013)

PureSilver I will be joining you ladies on the 1st. Will be prepping myself tomorrow, I will wash and straighten so that I can do a lc and boom I'm ready lol


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 29, 2013)

anyone doing a reveal tomorrow before we start December?


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 29, 2013)

I stopped doing it after day 3 because I didn't take pics or measure. I found my tape measure though so I'll join in with everyone in December to try this


----------



## BlaqKitty (Nov 29, 2013)

Surprised there aren't more pics in this thread. :c


----------



## Tonto (Nov 29, 2013)

I did November with my weave in but I'll do December and January with a bun just to see if I will get 2 inches when inverting. Now that I decided to leave my hair weave-less, I will incorporate some oil and scalp massaging to my inversion. Since hemp seed oil can stink-I decided to use it for my hot oil treatment-, I might be using Olive oil since the smell is not as pungent. I'm excited!!!


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 29, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> anyone doing a reveal tomorrow before we start December?



I'm hoping that there will be starting pics being posted for the challenge that starts on sunday through to saturday. I'll be posting my starting pics and i trust others will join in and do the same. 

HHG


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 30, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I'm hoping that there will be starting pics being posted for the challenge that starts on sunday through to saturday. I'll be posting my starting pics and i trust others will join in and do the same.
> 
> HHG





PureSilver, I will be taking before Dec.1 pics tomorrow as i colored my hair and did a press (haven't pressed in 6 months) so I'm excited to know my new length. 

Show me yours and I'll show you mine, lol !

_________________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB? Won't know for sure til the end of Nov. 2013

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: I'll know better at the end of Nov. 2013

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 30, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> I'm in! And I'm using coconut oil and one of those scalp massages too!



Here are my pics for november! i have no october pics for comparison but i know i've gotten at least 1 - 1.5 inches of growth during number.
... fyi that's not breakage at the ends, i was just too lazy to fix and neaten the bunch i grabbed. i'm officially claiming WL


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 30, 2013)

Here's my b4 and after comparison pics. My kids pretend they don't know how to take a pic any more so the last one is blurry. I think its so they wont have to do it lol. Anyway the 2nd set is my starting pics for Dec 1st. I have trimmed but I guess I got something. Can't wait to get back to inverting and this time I'm going to make sure I heat up my oil every time. Oh yeah and I don't have an utd lc pic of the 1st purple shirt pic so I used the one I already had. The green shirt is utd I took on the 12th of Nov.









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## growinstrong (Nov 30, 2013)

November Progress (sorry, pics so large)

Starting pic in signature taken on Nov 1, 2013


Nov-8







Nov-30


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 30, 2013)

Today's pic to start December's Challenge.

First pic is after washing & around 60% dried.
2nd pic is a piece after it was stretched in a bun all day.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> PureSilver, I will be taking before Dec.1 pics tomorrow as i colored my hair and did a press (haven't pressed in 6 months) so I'm excited to know my new length.
> 
> Show me yours and I'll show you mine, lol !
> 
> ...



Yes i'll show you mine soon (look out)  we're all about sharing and encouraging each other.



ManiiSweetheart said:


> Here are my pics for november! i have no october pics for comparison but i know i've gotten at least 1 - 1.5 inches of growth during number.
> ... fyi that's not breakage at the ends, i was just too lazy to fix and neaten the bunch i grabbed. i'm officially claiming WL



ManiiSweetheart impressive! you motivate me. Are you relaxed or natural?

Ladies i don't know who is as excited as i am but i can't wait for Dec 1st you would think it's my B/Day


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 1, 2013)

I washed my hair Friday night (11/29) and figured I just start 2 days early since I washed my hair in the kitchen sink. 

Days 1 & 2 done.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Dec 1, 2013)

December 1st! Restarting my inversion for this month tonight woop


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 1, 2013)

Day 1 done.

I'm stopping the sulfur mix for a while as I think it stopped working. I'm still GHEing, although not daily. I have also starting taking Hairfinity. I'm giving it 2 months.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm wearing my wig for the next couple of weeks so I won't  have  a starting pic but what I will do is measure the growth of my braids


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 1, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Yes i'll show you mine soon (look out)  we're all about sharing and encouraging each other.
> 
> ManiiSweetheart impressive! you motivate me. Are you relaxed or natural?
> 
> Ladies i don't know who is as excited as i am but i can't wait for Dec 1st you would think it's my B/Day



Thank you!  I'm natural


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 1, 2013)

i ordered komaza lengthening serum and it has a high dosage of msm so hopefully it will help with growth,  i wish it could be here today but they have awesome shipping so i expect it here Monday and im suppose to only apply to scalp so hope it works will post length check pic after washing hair on wet hair


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 1, 2013)

and im thinking about getting a length check shirt very soon...


----------



## SimJam (Dec 1, 2013)

SimJam said:


> me me me meeee
> 
> will post my November weeks 1 and 4 pics tonight




Pics Nov 1, Nov 7, Nov 30

not quite 1 inch but progress. dont seem to get much more growth after the inversion week, but i'll take what i get 

the last pic will be my starting pic for this month


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 1, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> and im thinking about getting a length check shirt very soon...



Lilmama1011 I've been thinking about  getting one of these for years now. I'm just gonna do it and get over with it. Thanks for the reminder.




Starting pics coming soon!


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 1, 2013)

I trimmed more than I thought I did yesterday. Before my trim I was at the bottom of my bra, but today I am above it. 

I have changed my goal posts to be more realistic (MBL - June 2014; WL - Feb 2015; Whip - Sept 2015), but I really want to do this inversion to make up some lost ground to see if I can meet my original goal posts.

Day 1 down. I started out standing with my head down, but moved to sitting with my head down. I found it quite relaxing and had no ill effects, but I used to do yoga regularly.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 1, 2013)

Please do not quote. I will be taking it down. I am not comfortable with my bra pics all over the net. Forgive the back fat, I have a good reason (or maybe not )


----------



## Guinan (Dec 1, 2013)

^^^oh no, did someone post ur pics over the net?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 1, 2013)

^^^ok i just got it


----------



## SingBrina (Dec 1, 2013)

Just did day one hanging over the bed and massaging with jbco. I forgot to warm the oil. Will tomorrow.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 1, 2013)

Ogoma your hair is so thick and pretty!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 1, 2013)

Day one complete. Sorry no starting pics. Still contemplating it.

Eta: massaged for 2 minutes with my oils comprised of a few drops of sage, rosemary and peppermint essential oils in jojoba and jbco oils as the carrier. 

Inverted for 4 minutes immediately after doing a forward fold yoga pose.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 1, 2013)

Day 1 complete! no oils used tonight


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 1, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Yes i'll show you mine soon (look out)  we're all about sharing and encouraging each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

PureSilver, I'm just as excited as you I think and my birthday IS Dec. 9th, :woohoo2:woohoo!!! But don't tell anyone, lol!


______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB? Won't know for sure til the end of Nov. 2013

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: I'll know better at the end of Nov. 2013

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 1, 2013)

I've oiled my scalp but i have not invert as yet. I'm in pains as soon as it's gone i will......

Good going ladies.....keep it up


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 1, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> PureSilver, I'm just as excited as you I think and my birthday IS Dec. 9th, :woohoo2:woohoo!!! But don't tell anyone, lol!
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> ...



You are funny


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 1, 2013)

I'll make sure i give you a Special shout out on your special day Beautifulwildflower

Length check

Staring pics coming soon......i'm just so achy and lazy today, forgive me ladies.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm back! Ready for Day 1 today! About to do a HOT anyway so will invert after application.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2013)

Day 1 complete using warmed NJoy oil

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Tonto (Dec 1, 2013)

Forgot it was December 1st! I'm gonna begin on the 15th since my last day of November inversion method was not long ago


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 1, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> and im thinking about getting a length check shirt very soon...


 

lilmama if you are decent with a ruler and pen you could make your own. If you have a creative nac use a ruler, pencil and paint markers for T-shirts. My T was $7 and puffy paint was $.99 cent plus 30 minutes or less of your time and voila "length check shirt." You have saved $12. 


_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB? Won't know for sure til the end of Nov. 2013

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: I'll know better at the end of Nov. 2013

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013.


Here's how mine came out -


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 1, 2013)

Train is taking off for "Hair Grow Lane" and here are my pre-inversion pics for Dec.

I prepared by: 
First ,by coloring my hair blue at top and red in the back, then a vinegar/water rinse (keeps the color from shedding). No shampoo.

Next, I did a mild protein treatment with 100% avocado oil and processed with heat for 15 min. and a deep treatment masque with heat for another 15 min. Air dried.

Finally, I pressed using homemade heat protectant gel made of aloe vera juice, gelatin, vitamin E drops and essential oil for fragrance. And trimmed 1/2".













_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB? Won't know for sure til the end of Nov. 2013

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: I'll know better at the end of Nov. 2013

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013.


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Day 1 complete using warmed NJoy oil
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I too was contemplating warming my NJoy Oil for this very purpose! Instead I applied the oil and massaged while inverted (5 minutes) Afterwards, I very lightly misted my hair with water and avocado oil, Put on a satin bonnet and used my heating cap for 15 minutes. While my hair was still warm, I replaced the bonnet with a satin scarf to protect just the edges from the plastic of my plastic cap, next put on a plastic cap and covered with a scarf, then satin bonnet (GHE). 

First night of the Inversion method. I put a recurring event monthly for 6 months, first 7 days of every month. I took starting photos and will be uploading those.

I don't typically join too many challenges, I'm more of a lurker but this one is pretty easy to do and stick with.

LaLa

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 1, 2013)

Day 1 just completed. Beautifulwildflower. I've been thinking recently to make my own. $12 could be used to get 9 pieces of Jewellery i so badly need or another bottle of Paltas product.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 1, 2013)

Inversion Day 1.....

Train is taking off for "Hair Grow Lane" and here are my pre-inversion pics for Dec. 

I prepared by: 
First ,by coloring my hair blue at top and red in the back, then a vinegar/water rinse (keeps the color from shedding). No shampoo.

Next, I did a mild protein treatment with 100% avocado oil and processed with heat for 15 min. and a deep treatment masque with heat for another 15 min. Air dried.

Finally, I pressed using homemade heat protectant gel made of aloe vera juice, gelatin, vitamin E drops and essential oil for fragrance. And trimmed 1/2".



Pics were too big so here they are smaller. 


_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB? Won't know for sure til the end of Nov. 2013

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: I'll know better at the end of Nov. 2013

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 2, 2013)

This time my daughter is joining me for the challenge.  She doesn't want to "officially" join, but I'm going to post her starting picture and stats anyway.  She is relaxed and at shoulder length.  She wants to see if she can really grow and retain an inch in a month.

The first picture is her starting length for December 2013 and the second picture is mine.

ETA:  We both used my homemade version of the Hairdrenaline potion which contains biotin and MSM which are known growth aids.  I want to see if I can gain more than 1 inch this time around.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower, since your numbers are different on each side of your lines, which ones do you actually use for measuring?


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 2, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Day 1 just completed. @Beautifulwildflower. I've been thinking recently to make my own. $12 could be used to get 9 pieces of Jewellery i so badly need or another bottle of Paltas product.


 


I say save the $12, because jewelry is a necessity for a woman's well being . And I'm not saying that because I'm a jewelry designer (taking a break, tho) either . What is Paltas?




_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB? Won't know for sure til the end of Nov. 2013

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: I'll know better at the end of Nov. 2013

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 2, 2013)

newgrowth15 said:


> @Beautifulwildflower, since your numbers are different on each side of your lines, which ones do you actually use for measuring?


 

@newgrowth15, the numbers on the right is how long my hair is measuring from my nape, so my hair is about 18" long. It would be like putting in 10" weave tracks all over, well my hair is about 18" all over. The left side is how many inches my hair is growing. I did it that way, because I not only want to know how much growth I have, but also how long my hair is whether it's 18", 20", 24" and so on. 


_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB? Won't know for sure til the end of Nov. 2013

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: I'll know better at the end of Nov. 2013

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 2, 2013)

double reply.


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't feel well tonight, but here are my measurements and I will start tomorrow 

Front: 16
Left ear:  15
Right ear: 14.25
Left nape: 13.5
Right nape: 13.5


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 2, 2013)

Day two done w/o oils. No starting pic this month since I did not want to straighten. I'm using my finishing pic from last month as a starting pic.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 2, 2013)

newgrowth15 could you please share your homemade hairdrenaline mix ... TIA


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 2, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Day two done w/o oils. No starting pic this month since I did not want to straighten. I'm using my finishing pic from last month as a starting pic.



No straightening is necessary, you could just pull down a section and give us an idea of your starting length at different section of your hair.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> I say save the $12, because jewelry is a necessity for a woman's well being . And I'm not saying that because I'm a jewelry designer (taking a break, tho) either . What is Paltas?
> 
> _______________________________________
> 
> ...



Yep jewellery is a necessity, what kind of jewellery do you make can you PM me with photos please. TIA


Beautifulwildflower see this lil product right here


Link to the Paltas 2014 Challenge:http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=710223

You are more than welcome to join us


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 2, 2013)

Got a touch up today so I will either extend the inversion hy 2 days or wait a week and do it


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 2, 2013)

Omg, I have messed up I didn't even invert!


----------



## TheRealMe (Dec 2, 2013)

Today's my 7th inversion day, Month #2. Tricky to remember after a looong day, but I pushed myself for the goal! Wont begin inversion round 3 until Christmas.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 2, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Omg, I have messed up I didn't even invert!



lilmama What does that mean......did you forget to invert (start) yesterday?


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 2, 2013)

I did not start yesterday either.
I was feeling under the weather (head cold).

Day 1 will be tonight.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 2, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> lilmama What does that mean......did you forget to invert (start) yesterday?


  Yes, I had did my hair yesterday  so I forgot, so I guess I will be a day off from everyone else. I will do it tonight before getting into bed, I hope my serum with the msm came from komaza came , that would be perfect to out on my scalp and stimulate growth PureSilver


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 2, 2013)

I might just put the same pics that input earlier on here because in November when I had inverted I did a trim like an idiot and and didn't think to take pics before inverting, but I stretched my hair yesterday after washing and it's back at the same length before a trim so the back is at my collar bone and my from is at the exact length at the beginning of apl


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 2, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I did not start yesterday either.
> I was feeling under the weather (head cold).
> 
> Day 1 will be tonight.



yaya24 Lilmama1011 No worries it just means that for your 7 days you will finish a day later which is sunday. As long as you are oiling and inverting thats all that matters. Massaging and warming the oil are pluses to the method.


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 2, 2013)

I started last night.  I did not do any pics or measurements.    I think I will make sure to measure next month and record a three-month result.  DD had already gone to bed so she will be one day off.  I massaged with warmed castor oil for four minutes then sat upside down on the couch for four minutes.  Doing the same tonight.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Dec 2, 2013)

Okay so I did inversion last night well early hours of the morning just held my head upside down. Didn't massages as much as I could've dive was way too tired, also I didn't use any oil.  Pic is my hair Length atm hopefully I'll see some gid results later in the week.  I plan to use sweet almond oil tonight and have a good massage I need a much help as I possibly can with one month left of the year.  Scary 



It's not great quality in afraid but it'll do

 * sneaks off


----------



## coolhandlulu (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm semi participating.  All I know is that it feels good for my upper back and neck.  I let my arms hang down and it seems to stretch out my upper spine.  That is an incentive for me to continue to participate, but it also makes me want to do it everyday day.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm still trying to decide whether I want to do the leaning over sink thing, I don't see how blood runs to the head unless putting your head in the sink, but the leaning back on the bed and going blind for a few seconds sounds scary even though it had never happened to me before


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 2, 2013)

When yal warming your oil, yal keeping it in the bottle and putting it in tap hot water in a cup, boiling water in a cup or microwaving (I don't want to microwave because I hear it changes the oil and takes away the goodness lol)


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Dec 2, 2013)

^I usually warm the water in the microwave and then put my bottled oil in after. 

But honestly most of the time I'm lazy and warm it in my hands


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> When yal warming your oil, yal keeping it in the bottle and putting it in tap hot water in a cup, boiling water in a cup or microwaving (I don't want to microwave because I hear it changes the oil and takes away the goodness lol)



I microwave a cup of water like a thick mug first and then take the cup out and place the bottle inside the cup for like 5 minutes.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 2, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I microwave a cup of water like a thick mug first and then take the cup out and place the bottle inside the cup for like 5 minutes.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


oh yeah I forgot that option


----------



## SimJam (Dec 2, 2013)

coolhandlulu said:


> I'm semi participating. All I know is that it feels good for my upper back and neck. I let my arms hang down and it seems to stretch out my upper spine. *That is an incentive for me to continue to participate, but it also makes me want to do it everyday day*.


 
I also find it very relaxing, I do a downward facing dog type pose for 5 minutes or hang my head over the bed if Im lazy


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 2, 2013)

I started day 1 last night.  I'm in a weave now and will be through January. I started the inversion method back in October. I did take measurements then and I will post measurements at the end of January to determine growth over a 3 month period.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 2, 2013)

Started last night on my medicine ball.  I had a headache and it felt soothing to invert but my headache was worse when I finished  I'm back to it tonight.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2013)

Day 2 complete with warmed NJoy oil

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## kupenda (Dec 2, 2013)

Forgot to post. But I inverted yesterday for 3 minutes after a scalp massage. No oil because my hair ir straightened and I need this to last another week. I will be inverting again tonight

I dont have pics, but I know ive grown a good amount. I straightened and got a trim in august. Since then, ive gained back all that was trimmed by the stylist and myself. I got another trim this go around (slowly getting rid of bad ends) and my hair is still considerably longer than expected. Im sold


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 2, 2013)

SimJam said:


> @newgrowth15 could you please share your homemade hairdrenaline mix ... TIA



SimJam I'd be happy to share.

16 oz. castor oil
4 Tbs. black tea (I use the loose black tea leaves I get from the Indian grocer in my area.)
1 Tbs. cayenne pepper
30 capsules of Super Potent Biotin (break open and use only the powder)
1 Tbs. MSM Powder (The Vitamin Shoppe brand--it's made with OptiMSM)
2 droppersful of onion seed oil (ordered from Amazon)
2 droppersful of garlic seed oil (ordered from Amazon)

Preheat over to 200 degrees.
Pour all ingredients (except the onion and garlic seed oils) into a glass baking dish.  Stir thoroughly.
Let the oils infuse in the oven for 5 hours.
After the oil cools completely, stir and strain through a white or light colored knee high stocking stretched over a 32 oz. plastic tumbler.
Add the onion seed oil and garlic seed oil to the strained oil.
Store in a dark glass container in a cool, dry place.

I make this recipe in large batches so I only need to make it once or twice a year.  I put some of the oil into a plastic color applicator bottle with a nozzle and apply it directly to my scalp as needed.  I never apply this oil directly to my hair as it is very drying.  However, I have gotten good growth with this oil.  I add lavender essential oil to my mix, because this oil does not have a very pleasant fragrance on it's own.

If you make it, let me know how it turns out for you.

HHJ


----------



## SingBrina (Dec 2, 2013)

Finished day 2


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 2, 2013)

Day 2 down. 5 mins never felt so long. I felt like I was mating up my roots. 

I didn't even get a good starting pic so I wouldn't know if worked or not. My bra was all lopsided. I will just take measurements next time or make a stripped t-shirt. I am not good with the picture thing.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 2, 2013)

Day 2 done. Was a bit hard due to the pain of my surgery...but I inverted sitting down.


----------



## hair4today (Dec 2, 2013)

Not feeling well right now...stuffy nose, watery eyes and all of that so really don't feel up to hanging upside down. Will join you ladies in progress when I feel better.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 2, 2013)

Day 2 complete.
Massaged for 2 minutes
Inverted over my bed for 4


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 2, 2013)

Day 2 complete for both mother and daughter.  I didn't add any oil tonight because when I warmed it last night, a lot came out of the applicator tip unexpectedly.  I may be able to skip oiling tomorrow night too.  Tonight, I sat on the side of the bed with my head bent down over my knees.


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 2, 2013)

Day one complete for me. I did inversion for only 4 days in October.  I swear I got 0.5 inches. I want to see if I get a growth spurt this time.


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 3, 2013)

Days 3 & 4 done.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 3, 2013)

Day 1 done!


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 3, 2013)

Day 2 completed: warmed NJoy Growth Oil, 5 minute scalp massage followed by 5 minute inversion. 15 minutes Heat cap after setting hair for tomorrow's braid out.

~LaNecia

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Just finished Day 2.  My scalp really starts itching when I do the massage and itches until about 10-15 minutes after I invert.  I hope that's a good sign. :crossfingers:  Looks like I'll be solo this month.  I haven't been getting a chance to do it until DD is in bed.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 3, 2013)

Day 2 completed 4 hours ago.....was too lazy to check in.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 3, 2013)

Day 2 has been completed.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 3, 2013)

Day 2!! Will post more tomorrow. Just want to invert and go to sleep .




_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB? Won't know for sure til the end of Nov. 2013

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: I'll know better at the end of Nov. 2013

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 3, 2013)

Day 3 done


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 3, 2013)

Day 2 completed last night.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 3, 2013)

day 1 completed no oil on the scalp just inverted. idk why i don't have the passion anymore.  i think i will continue for this week doing it this way.  im thinking about about inverting two more times today to catch up with you all. what you think? if i get results from just inverting and no oil on the scalp i will be extremely happy


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 3, 2013)

My scalp is feeling very sore this morning. Is anyone else experiencing this? Maybe I am massaging to vigorously. I will use a lighter touch this evening and see if things change.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> My scalp is feeling very sore this morning. Is anyone else experiencing this? Maybe I am massaging to vigorously. I will use a lighter touch this evening and see if things change.



yes some of us including me experienced scalp tenderness


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 3, 2013)

I did day 2 yesterday with coconut and neem oil, day 3 this evening.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 3, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> yes some of is including me experienced scalp tenderness



Lilmama1011 did it go away? Did you experience any ill effects?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Lilmama1011 did it go away? Did you experience any ill effects?



yes it did go away , it wasn't that noticeable to the point all day i was complaining,  i only noticed after inverting Ogoma


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 3, 2013)

Can you invert more than once in a day to catch up?


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 3, 2013)

Lilmama1011 i don't think it could do any harm, if anything it should benefit you and your scalp will receive more stimulation from increased blood flow. I was actually thinking about this sometime ago and i just may start doing that. 

I would space it out between hours though, like invert in the morning and again at night or give it a 6-8 hour spacing depending on my routine for the day.

All the best


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anyone noticed how many times a day we all invert for a few seconds at a time, i.e. to tie our shoes or to pick up something off the floor, etc.?  Just an interest thought.


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 3, 2013)

newgrowth15 said:


> Has anyone noticed how many times a day we all invert for a few seconds at a time, i.e. to tie our shoes or to pick up something off the floor, etc.?  Just an interest thought.



I noticed this last month.  I did my inversion for the evening then went to the sink to wash my hair.  I thought to myself, "Hey, two inversions in one night!"


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 3, 2013)

Day 3 complete with KeraVada fenugreek oil

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 3, 2013)

Day 3 done! Warmed NJoy Growth oil, 5 minute scalp massage, 5 minute inversion. Time to set and GHE.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 3, 2013)

Last nite, Day 2, I massaged my scalp (with no oil, too tired), inverted (head between my legs) and did some deep breathing. I continue to find this relaxing especially after a tiring day. Then, I did a heat wrap on my shoulders and off I went .



_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB? Won't know for sure til the end of Nov. 2013

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: I'll know better at the end of Nov. 2013

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 3, 2013)

Day 3 completed-no oil.  I did a quick scalp massage after I inverted.  I am super sleepy tonight.  Goodnight all.


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 4, 2013)

Day 2 complete with Olive oil. Didn't warm it though.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 4, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Yep jewellery is a necessity, what kind of jewellery do you make can you PM me with photos please. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

PureSilver, Mmmm, interesting I'll have to look into this Paltas thing . What, if anything has it done for you? Do you have before and after pics? 
How much does it typically cost? What time frame did it take to work for you? I know, questions, questions !! 

I will send you pics on the jewelry in the next couple of days .


_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB? Won't know for sure til the end of Nov. 2013

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: I'll know better at the end of Nov. 2013

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 4, 2013)

Day 3, massage, invert, heat wrap (for my shoulders, that is).




_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB? Won't know for sure til the end of Nov. 2013

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: I'll know better at the end of Nov. 2013

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 4, 2013)

Dayjoy said:


> I noticed this last month.  I did my inversion for the evening then went to the sink to wash my hair.  I thought to myself, "Hey, two inversions in one night!"



Tonight will be an inadvertent two-inversion night.  I inverted backwards off the couch after massaging with warm castor oil.  Now I'm going to wash my hair in the sink.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 4, 2013)

Day 3c complete!
I can feel the familiar tenderness, and tingles...mhmm


----------



## DrC (Dec 4, 2013)

Umm,  yeah I  did a  length check today. The inversion challenge does not work for me erplexed.  Good luck to everyone else and have fun on the hair journey.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 4, 2013)

Day 3 is done.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 4, 2013)

Missed a day, but Day 2 is done. Massaged with Wild Growth oil, then inverted off the edge of the bed for 4 minutes. So relaxing


----------



## SingBrina (Dec 4, 2013)

Inverting off the bed. .. day 3.. This better work lol


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 4, 2013)

Day two was yesterday.
Checking in for day 3!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 4, 2013)

Ill have 2 start my inversion after this cold/flu clears up. I'm hoping 2 invert the 2nd week of dec.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Missed tues inversion, but so far done nightly since 12.1


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 4, 2013)

Checking in on day 3


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 4, 2013)

Completed day 3 late last night. Will do day 4 in the afternoon as I almost forgot yesterday.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 4, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> PureSilver, Mmmm, interesting I'll have to look into this Paltas thing . What, if anything has it done for you? Do you have before and after pics?
> How much does it typically cost? What time frame did it take to work for you? I know, questions, questions !!
> 
> I will send you pics on the jewelry in the next couple of days .
> ...



I haven't tried it as yet......sorry i can't answer the questions but i have bought it and i've joined the challenge so i hope it gives me great results. you can purchase it here: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PALTAS-B-K-...air_Care_Brushes_Combs_PP&hash=item335af1370d

                                                   or here:
http://www.pakcosmetics.com/brand/paltas-bkc/paltas/paltas-hair-treatment.html

Let me know your thoughts


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 4, 2013)

Dayjoy said:


> Tonight will be an inadvertent two-inversion night.  I inverted backwards off the couch after massaging with warm castor oil.  Now I'm going to wash my hair in the sink.



Actually it became a three-inversion night.  I inverted, washed in the sink, then an hour later I rinsed in the sink.  I hope this doesn't negatively affect my results.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 4, 2013)

You should really see more growth with all that double and triple inverting.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 4, 2013)

I have been sick with food poisoning and flipping upside down is probably not a good idea. Will start over this weekend.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 4, 2013)

Current Length:  touching brastrap

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed:  natural

Goal length/month:  waistlength in July or August 2014_

Oils:  evco, grapeseed, BB growth oil or whatever's in the house. I get lazy and sometimes invert without oils_


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 4, 2013)

Inverted the past 2 nights without oil on the couch while watching tv


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 4, 2013)

second time inverting smh i have been very tired lately . i will invert two more times today to catch up


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 4, 2013)

DrC said:


> Umm, yeah I did a length check today. The inversion challenge does not work for me erplexed. Good luck to everyone else and have fun on the hair journey.


 

DrC, I'm sorry you did not recieve favorable results . How long have you been doing the invert challenge? What's your hair regimen? Do you incorporate vitamins; exercise; etc? I started in October with no results until November. My right front edges I measured 2 1/2" and my left edges were 3" on Nov. 1, by Nov. 9, I measured 3 1/2" on the right and 4" on the left. 

I also colored my hair on Nov. 18, it's Dec. 4, and I already have 1/4" of new growth

If you just started, try giving it another month or so before finalizing your decision .








_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSB? Won't know for sure til the end of Nov. 2013

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: I'll know better at the end of Nov. 2013

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Dec 4, 2013)

Day 2and 3 done day 4 this evening


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 4, 2013)

Checking in for day 4 done couple mins ago for 5 mins


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 4, 2013)

Forgot to post earlier but day 4 complete.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Dec 5, 2013)

Day 5 complete


----------



## kupenda (Dec 5, 2013)

Day 3 done. Scalp massage, no oil


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 5, 2013)

Check in for yesterday and today - day 3 and day 4.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 5, 2013)

Day 4 complete


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 5, 2013)

Day 3 done.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 5, 2013)

Day 4 Done!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 5, 2013)

Day 5 done. I don't feel any new growth (I'm newly touched up), so I don't think it's working...


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 5, 2013)

Did Day 4 last night.  I just realized that I really need a trim but I don't want to mess up the measurements I had planned to do in January after three cycles of inversion.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 5, 2013)

Still on track with my inversions.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 5, 2013)

We completed Day 4 with oil last night.  I just forgot to check in.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 5, 2013)

I forgot yesterday's inversion. Did it this morning and will invert again this evening.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 5, 2013)

Gonna do Day 4 now and Day 5 tonight to catch up with the rest of you guys


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 5, 2013)

I did the inversion starting on Monday with HempSeed oil and my Roots only application bottle. Massaged real well so there was some oil remaining on Tuesday when I completed the inversion again. 
Yesterday oh my!!
I had the itches after massaging, it felt like little itchy tingles all over and my scalp felt sore and hot I had to wash it out. I used dove conditioner and peppermint oil that I already had laying around( I didn't even detangle beforehand)
After my scalp felt better, I am now thinking about usign grapeseed oil as a HOT. I cannot use coconut oil or hemp oil and leave it on my head for more than a day w/o the same effect. OK just my story, still going to continue with the HOT, I think it's a good treatment all around once one finds the right oil.
**lightbulb** I may add peppermint oil to combat the itchies

Thanks for reading.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 5, 2013)

Checking in done in this order

Oiled scalp with homemade oil and LGold
Scalp massage 2 mins
Inverted 5 mins


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 5, 2013)

DAY 3 done last night. Got home late so skipped scalp massage and did 5 minutes inversion. Will resume NJoy Application and Inversion tonight, day 4!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 5, 2013)

Day 5 done


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 5, 2013)

Day 4: Warmed NJoy Growth Oil, 5 minute massage, inverted 5 minutes.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2013)

Day 5 complete

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 5, 2013)

Day 5 completed without oil.


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 5, 2013)

Day 7 done!  Whew!  Did all seven days this time but must admit I didn't use the hot oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 6, 2013)

Day 4 completed last night. I just finished day 5.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 6, 2013)

third time inverting


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 6, 2013)

On day 5. Scalp is rather oiled from yesterday so just gonna invert.



Looks like I'm 1/4" - 1/2" away from BSL! I'm claimmmmming it . Will show pic at the end of the invert to see if there is a noticeable difference!


_______________________________________


~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 6, 2013)

im surprised my komaza lengthening  serum didn't come yet,  i wanted it for extra stimulation


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 6, 2013)

Day 5 complete!


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 6, 2013)

Did Day 5 last night.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 6, 2013)

Day 6 done


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 6, 2013)

Day 4 last night, about to get day 5 done.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 6, 2013)

I dont know if i'll get any growth this month but I see new growth and i feel mini waves already and i'll be only 2wks post relaxer tomorrow. I'll take scalp shots and compare and post for you all to help me.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 6, 2013)

I had to hide my hair for at least until the end of the year. I'm in a sew in and will take it down beginning of January. Hopefully it will show some gr8 growth and it keeps my hands out of my head. I'm still inverting!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 6, 2013)

day 5 done!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 6, 2013)

I did a mini Inversion a few minutes ago while washing out my DC. I will invert officially later tonight.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 6, 2013)

Day 6 done. I applied my oil earlier when I did my install. I may end up taking it down bc my head is killing me!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 6, 2013)

fourth time inverting will invert again later on today, I'm playing catch  up


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 6, 2013)

smiles, Checking in for Day 6, massaged my scalp while rinsing my DC. Gonna finish off tomorrow with a bang


----------



## DrC (Dec 6, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> DrC, I'm sorry you did not recieve favorable results . How long have you been doing the invert challenge? What's your hair regimen? Do you incorporate vitamins; exercise; etc? I started in October with no results until November. My right front edges I measured 2 1/2" and my left edges were 3" on Nov. 1, by Nov. 9, I measured 3 1/2" on the right and 4" on the left.
> 
> I also colored my hair on Nov. 18, it's Dec. 4, and I already have 1/4" of new growth
> 
> ...



Beautifulwildflower

I only did it once. My regi is fairly simple. Wash maybe  every 2 weeks.  Co wash 3-4 times a week. Do the LOC method and wig it/braid  it up. I exercise 5-6 times a week. I take a multi-vitamin once a day. Well sinceyou said you didn't see results the first time around
I may try one more time.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 7, 2013)

Day 6 checking in. 

Surprising how something that is only 5 mins of my day seems so tiring to do.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 7, 2013)

OK, Food poisoning and queasy is finally over. 

I'll start inversion tomorrow. Finally!


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 7, 2013)

Check-in: Day 5! No oil.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 7, 2013)

Check in:  Day 6 completed with oil.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 7, 2013)

Day 6 complete!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 7, 2013)

fifth time inverting,  i have the itchies. if i get growth that would be amazing, i haven't been massaging or oiling my scalp


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 7, 2013)

I forgot to invert before I went to sleep last night.  I woke up at 2:45 and so I did it then.  Instead of heating the oil in the microwave I just warmed it by vigorously rubbing my hands together   How's that for commitment, dedication..._obsession_?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 7, 2013)

Day 7 done. No new growth felt so I won't bother with a pic.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 7, 2013)

6th time inverting, will invert later on today and I will have caught up with you ladies  (sticks out tongue)


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 7, 2013)

Dayjoy said:


> I forgot to invert before I went to sleep last night.  I woke up at 2:45 and so I did it then.  Instead of heating the oil in the microwave I just warmed it by vigorously rubbing my hands together   How's that for commitment, dedication...obsession?




Girl I would of rolled over and kept sleeping lol


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 7, 2013)

Done with day 6!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 7, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Day 7 done. No new growth felt so I won't bother with a pic.



Seeing is believing not feeling so show us some Pitchas love.


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 7, 2013)

I missed yesterday. So I did one already today... Don't know if I want to do 2 today. 

If this doesn't work, I'll just starting buying Hair Skin and Nails vitamins. I don't like this process enough to keep doing it if I don't see improvement in length.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Dec 7, 2013)

Okay so ive finished all of my inversion trial woop first one down bring on the rest. I did miss the last couple of days I won't lie. First pic is from the day I started second is today. I will all also take a pic at the end of the month see if I've had any significant growth.  I don't see much through the pics but hopeful with my fitness workouts I'll get another boost 







Looking forward to seeing everyone else's progress

Eta does anyone know how I can rotate those pics


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 7, 2013)

kinky curlygenie said:


> Okay so ive finished all of my inversion trial woop first one down bring on the rest. I did miss the last couple of days I won't lie. First pic is from the day I started second is today. I will all also take a pic at the end of the month see if I've had any significant growth.  I don't see much through the pics but hopeful with my fitness workouts I'll get another boost
> 
> View attachment 236071
> 
> ...



kinky curlygenie Looks like you gained 3/4 of an inch and some thickness. Congrats to you and hope to see you in the new year.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 7, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Day 7 done. No new growth felt so I won't bother with a pic.





PureSilver said:


> Seeing is believing not feeling so show us some Pitchas love.



I second that motion !!!!  Sometimes our pics show what we can't see.



_______________________________________


~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 7, 2013)

Day 7 done.  This week seemed to fly by.  My scalp is tender to the touch and itchy.  I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Dec 7, 2013)

So I never officially joined this challenge but I'm on day three and I have starting pics. My only issue is today my scalp was soooo tender to tough I really didn't feel like massaging it. I instead am sitting here with henna in my hair and am debating if I Should massage it afterwards or just do inversion while I'm deep conditioning and call it a day.

Also I did inversion last month and I did not get the one inch results and I don't think I got more than my usual 1/2 inch for the month. I wash weekly and protective style In twists or updos, I work out 4-5 days a week and I take a multiple vitamin. I'm hoping this time I have better results otherwise I'm giving up on this.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 7, 2013)

Day 7 completed. Geezz i'm always late. Will update with pics tomorrow.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 8, 2013)

Day 7 done.

I will try to add take pics tomorrow. I will probably do this every other month. I will decide based on my results tomorrow.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 8, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Day 7 done.
> 
> I will try to add take pics tomorrow. I will probably do this every other month. I will decide based on my results tomorrow.



can't wait to see it. I'll be posting mine too. i hope i can get it straight enought without heat.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 8, 2013)

Forgot to post yesterday but day 7 was completed. I will post my results at the end of the month. FX that it has helped. 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 8, 2013)

Day 7 completed this morning!

I did it differently by baggying and then inverting this morning (totally on accident)
But i do feel more tingling and tenderness this way. I may try it this way for the whole week next time.

Is anyone else excited for the moment when they can't invert with there hair out because it'll touch the floor? 'Cause I am!


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't think I got anything at all, which is sort of depressing. I hoped to at least get 0.125 of an inch . It doesn't help that my bra was all wonky in the starting pic. I just threw it on without adjusting it. I might do it every other month, but most likely not monthly.

I will be taking it down by end of day. Don't quote please


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 8, 2013)

7th inversion done, was suppose to do a second one yesterday but I fell asleep


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 8, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Day 7 completed this morning!
> 
> I did it differently by baggying and then inverting this morning (totally on accident)
> But i do feel more tingling and tenderness this way. I may try it this way for the whole week next time.
> ...


ManiiSweetheart I actually inverted last night with my hair hanging out but  it didn't touch the floor. Its ok cuz i know in a couple months it will though.



Ogoma said:


> I don't think I got anything at all, which is sort of depressing. I hoped to at least get 0.125 of an inch . It doesn't help that my bra was all wonky in the starting pic. I just threw it on without adjusting it. I might do it every other month, but most likely not monthly.
> 
> I will be taking it down by end of day.



Ogoma But in the two pics i can clearly see a difference in the second one where the section being pulled is thicker IMO. i also noticed that your finger was blocking the very top. I don't know if its too much to ask but maybe you could take another pic just to be sure.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Dec 8, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I don't think I got anything at all, which is sort of depressing. I hoped to at least get 0.125 of an inch . It doesn't help that my bra was all wonky in the starting pic. I just threw it on without adjusting it. I might do it every other month, but most likely not monthly.
> 
> I will be taking it down by end of day.



ITA with puresilver it looks thicker maybe another pic would clear it up, up to you


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 8, 2013)

I think I just pulled more hair this time. I will take another pic at the end of the year.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been slacking this month. Already missed two days so this is like, day 4 for me gah


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Dec 9, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Day 7 completed this morning!
> 
> I did it differently by baggying and then inverting this morning (totally on accident)
> But i do feel more tingling and tenderness this way. I may try it this way for the whole week next time.
> ...


ha! I have dreams of that!


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 9, 2013)

Finished up Day 7 yesterday with warmed NJoy Growth Oil. See you ladies next month!


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 9, 2013)

I kinda missed 2 days and I won't be doing this again... I'll just concentrate on retaining as much length as possible otherwise.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 9, 2013)

ImanAdero It was nice to have you here. I'm sorry you didn't have success with it.

HHG


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 9, 2013)

LaNecia do you have comparison pics to share with us this month? I'm dying to see pics


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 9, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> LaNecia do you have comparison pics to share with us this month? I'm dying to see pics



I'll take some tonight.   I know I've not gained an
Inch in 7 days (that doesn't seem realistic to me) but I'm wondering if it's supposed to be over just the 7 days that you'd see this growth or does that week just affect an accelerated growth rate for the month? I'm committed to it for a few months to find out. Been journaling with Evernote everything I'm doing. Will check back in tonight.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm inverting again tonight...this is my second round. I didn't take pictures the first time but i will make sure to take a pic tonight to compare. 

I believe it worked but i can't tell because I'm 26 weeks post . I will try to measure a section and compare that on this go round.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

I want to participate. I will do my 7 starting tonight through Sunday. I will take my starting pic tonight.

Natural/Relaxed: Natural
Current Length: Between EL and NL
Goal Length: SL/APL in 2014; Long term MBL
Oil of Choice: No oil.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 9, 2013)

Inverting tonight before I get ready for the Beyonce concert. 
I believe this is #7

Honestly, I have no plans on measuring length for at least 1 week post last day of inverting. The real test for me is once I touchup after 12 weeks (3 inversion sessions).

I can feel my new growth though. Hopefully I get a nice growth boost in 1 weeks time.


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 9, 2013)

I missed my seventh day of inversion on Saturday night.  Now it's Monday.  Is it too late?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 9, 2013)

Dayjoy said:


> I missed my seventh day of inversion on Saturday night.  Now it's Monday.  Is it too late?



its never too late,  it some people just starting


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 9, 2013)

Just finished day 7.


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 9, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> LaNecia do you have comparison pics to share with us this month? I'm dying to see pics



Ok, there it is. I blurred my face cause I looked rough! Very tired...anyway, not sure what to make of it. My hair seems straighter In the second pic though styled in a twist as well.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Dec 10, 2013)

I have been the worst inverter this month. I have no pictures and did it all over the place. I will invert today for the last, meanwhile I should have ended on the 7th. 

I just re-measured my hair and it looks like I'm at 16.7/8 on the test section. A few strands are at "17" now (literally 10 ) . I got a full inch on the last two inversions, so this is the first time I missed the mark. But I do still have another day.


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 10, 2013)

I did my last inversion last night.  I did the first six days, then skipped two, then did my seventh day last night.  I hope the two day pause doesn't hurt the effect.  I'm looking forward to January when I will be measuring.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 10, 2013)

didn't invert last night...had a terrible migraine...lets see how tonight goes


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 10, 2013)

Here are my comparison pics. Its not a LC or stretched LC i'd rather compare my roots this time because my hair should have been washed from sunday which i didn't get to do because i figured it was too dry to manipulate so i washed it yesterday and now it's in pig tails all curly so my LC will come at the end of this week. 

Anyhow here is the comparison and i wanted to share with you all. I Hope no one was left out.

 Freshly relaxed. This is 4 days before the start of the challenge

 This is a couple minutes ago.

What do you think guys

Length check pictures will come at the end of the week.

Altruisticoam
APrayer4Hair
Beamodel
Beautifulwildflower
bronxsoloist
Cocoloves
ChasingBliss
Dayjoy
divachyk
DrC
Froreal3
Foxglove
growinstrong
HairPleezeGrow
hair4today
Hyacinthe
jbwphoto1
Jobwright
Kerryann
kupenda
LaVgirl
Lilmama1011
lisanaturally
Mahsiah
ManeStreet
ManiiSweetheart
MonaRae
Naphy
newgrowth15
naija24
Nix08
outspokenwallflower
pelohello
PinkSunshine77
Poohbear
PureSilver
SexySin985
shortdub78
SimJam
smores
Sumra
TwoSnapsUp
xu93texas
YaniraNaturally
yaya24


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 10, 2013)

It's not an inch but its something. I'll see the if there is a difference length wise on the wkend.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> It's not an inch but its something. I'll see the if there is a difference length wise on the wkend.



Looking good to me PureSilver! You still have the rest of the month for some growth as well.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 10, 2013)

Starting day 1 of my inversion today or tmrw. Will take down 3 plaits and stretch them.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 10, 2013)

@Babygrowth I don't think you're suppose to invert when expecting......granted you don't need a mother hen following you across the board


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 10, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @Babygrowth I don't think you're suppose to invert when expecting......granted you don't need a mother hen following you across the board



Lol! I do yoga so my inversion was really just downward facing dog and childs pose! Which probably doesn't count


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 10, 2013)

Babygrowth if you are expecting, inverting is not a safe position for you and your little one to be in. It would be wise to continue inverting after you have the baby.

Nausea
Dizziness
Headaches
Vomiting 
these are some of the symptoms you are likely to have if you're expecting and inverting.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 10, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Babygrowth if you are expecting, inverting is not a safe position for you and your little one to be in. It would be wise to continue inverting after you have the baby.
> 
> Nausea
> Dizziness
> ...



Yeah. I will just stick to my prenatal yoga whick doesn't count. I guess I will see yall in September.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 10, 2013)

I completed my inversions this month but I didn't take any  pics to notice a difference. Actually haven't seen my length since it's been in a bun.  Will cowash, m&s and take pic tmrw.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 10, 2013)

FollicleFanatic anticipating those pics lady 

Babygrowth continue to root for us and check in. See you in September.


----------



## Anailuj (Dec 10, 2013)

Completed Day 1.
I couldn't do it on the beginning of the month due to end of the year fasting and prayer.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 11, 2013)

LaNecia said:


> Ok, there it is. I blurred my face cause I looked rough! Very tired...anyway, not sure what to make of it. My hair seems straighter In the second pic though styled in a twist as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF



LaNecia, it looks as if you have about 3/4" to an 1" of growth!! Congrats!













_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 11, 2013)

I completed my day 7 three days ago and so far I still have 1/4" of growth, creeping longer in some sections. I'll take another pic around the 18th or so to see where my hair is at. 

I'm really happy that it's getting thick thou. Due to my last relaxer, my ends, before I got rid of them experienced shedding and thinning. Glad that's over.

Now, gonna wear it out for the rest of the month of Dec. then go back to wig PS in January after my inverting class (lol) til' Feb/Mar 2014 or so, depends on how i feel.











_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 11, 2013)

Gah!  Forgot to invert this week AND last week. And I forgot to henna!  Sigh.  Gonna henna this weekend and invert starting tomorrow. :-/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Tonto (Dec 11, 2013)

4 more days before my second session


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Dec 11, 2013)

I so slacked this week. I think out of 7 days, I only inverted 4 days. Ugh


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 11, 2013)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> LaNecia, it looks as if you have about 3/4" to an 1" of growth!! Congrats!  _______________________________________  ~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:  ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural  ~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL  ~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013



Thank you! I'll a length check at the end of December to start 2014 and my 2nd inversion round.  Right now this is my PS of choice...

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 11, 2013)

These are my results for November. I got about half an inch.





How long are you guys waiting in between rounds?


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 11, 2013)

PinkyPromise said:


> How long are you guys waiting in between rounds?



November was my first month, I've scheduled in my calendar for one 7-day cycle per month at the beginning of each month for the next 12 months.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## LaBelleLL (Dec 11, 2013)

What is inversion? I read the first few posts to figure it out the other day but I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

Did day 2 last night. I will use my gray hairs to measure. As of today they are hidden under the color. Any growth will be easy to see.


----------



## Saga (Dec 11, 2013)

Day 1 complete


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

Just took my sew in out lol. Oh well I knew it wouldn't last long bc I got to be able to get to my head. Anyway when the kiddos get home I will have them take a pic to see if I've gained anything this month.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Cocoloves (Dec 11, 2013)

Fell off on this challenge already! Things got busy and it was already after 12/1. So  I will be back on track in Jan. Now that I am growing out my twa I care about taking good care of my hair and growth


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

Here's my results. Don't think I got much of anything. The first pic was from the first week in November and the 2nd is today. 




HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 11, 2013)

1/2 to 3/4 of an inch, looks pretty good to me. Congrats HairPleezeGrow


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

Oiled and massaged my scalp. Day 3 done.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 11, 2013)

I wasn't able to post a picture on Day 8 like I planned.  If I get a chance, I'll take a picture and post it tomorrow.

PureSilver, your new growth is incredible for a week's time.  By the way I love that bun in your siggy.  
LaNecia, you definitely got good growth.
HairPleezeGrow, although the second picture isn't as clear as the first, the little hand is further down past the 2, so don't discount your growth.

Everyone try to remember, this is after only ONE (1) week of inverting.  It usually takes us a whole month to get just 1/4 to 1/2 of an inch of growth.  I think we all need to celebrate our successes no matter how small they may seem to us individually.

Okay, I'm stepping down from my soapbox now.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 12, 2013)

LaBelleLL said:


> What is inversion? I read the first few posts to figure it out the other day but I couldn't figure it out.





newgrowth15 said:


> I wasn't able to post a picture on Day 8 like I planned.  If I get a chance, I'll take a picture and post it tomorrow.
> 
> PureSilver, your new growth is incredible for a week's time.  By the way I love that bun in your siggy.
> LaNecia, you definitely got good growth.
> ...



@ the bolded, great minds think alike. I meant to post this but got so tied up with so much to do. I think its incredible that we can get so much in a short period and usually it takes a whole month. Having proved this more than once i am willing to continue inverting for the rest of the challenge. 

I did say that i would post before and after. I will post again in this wkend and the following week and them finally at the end of the month. 

Thanks for posting that newgrowth15


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 12, 2013)

I did not realize this challenge existed.  I have been doing this for three weeks with awesome results. I will start today and be back in a few weeks with pics.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> I did not realize this challenge existed.  I have been doing this for three weeks with awesome results. I will start today and be back in a few weeks with pics.



Guess ill start back today. I have been so focused on my body, my hair has taken a backseat. So this will be day one.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 12, 2013)

kinky curlygenie said:


> Okay so ive finished all of my inversion trial woop first one down bring on the rest. I did miss the last couple of days I won't lie. First pic is from the day I started second is today. I will all also take a pic at the end of the month see if I've had any significant growth.  I don't see much through the pics but hopeful with my fitness workouts I'll get another boost
> 
> View attachment 236071
> 
> ...


First let me say you got some good growth kinky curlygenie congrats. Now to rotate your pics, you should open them first in whatever programme you use to view your pictures, i use windows picture media and at the bottom of the window there are little arrows that allows you to rotate the pics until they face the direction which you want. Hope that helps.



LaNecia said:


> Ok, there it is. I blurred my face cause I looked rough! Very tired...anyway, not sure what to make of it. My hair seems straighter In the second pic though styled in a twist as well.
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF



Looks like your half inch more from where you started, congrats lady LaNecia



PinkyPromise said:


> These are my results for November. I got about half an inch.
> 
> View attachment 236685
> How long are you guys waiting in between rounds?



PinkyPromise Welcome to the challenge, i don't remember listing you name. I hope this challenge brings much results for you. *Congrats on your progress *and feel free to ask all your questions.  The challenge continues every new month the 1st to the 7th. Some persons have started a little later than others which is ok. Wait time is usually 3 weeks and then we invert again. Hopefully there will be many more persons starting on Jan 1st. 



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my results. Don't think I got much of anything. The first pic was from the first week in November and the 2nd is today.
> 
> View attachment 236743
> 
> ...



HairPleezeGrow are you kidding me.....If i got that much in seven days of lying upside down.....shoot i'd be sleeping upside down only thing is i'm bending over LOL. Congrats and be grateful



lovely_locks said:


> I did not realize this challenge existed.  I have been doing this for three weeks with awesome results. I will start today and be back in a few weeks with pics.



lovely_locks Yes there is a challenge for the method. Yes many of us have been getting results. Welcome to the challenge and i hope that your results will be impressive. The next round of inverting starts Jan 1st so there's no need to rush. The more the merrier and we'll be happy to have you join us.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 12, 2013)

My lazy butt just started my inversion last night let's see how this works while gheing.... No before pic because my hair is braided for my wig


----------



## Saga (Dec 12, 2013)

Day 2 completed.
Keeping my hair in this bun for work so no length checks shall be occurring. Honestly I did one length check before clipping my ends and after, I'm not gonna check my month-to-month growth anymore because its a bit discouraging to see my lil 1/4 inch. Lol. 

This year I'm focusing on ends because for the year of 2013 I didn't retain anything because I neglected my ends sooo much.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 12, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> My lazy butt just started my inversion last night let's see how this works while gheing.... No before pic because my hair is braided for my wig


the GHE method seems to produce good results too. Your growth this round should be fantastic.



DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Day 2 completed.
> Keeping my hair in this bun for work so no length checks shall be occurring. Honestly I did one length check before clipping my ends and after, I'm not gonna check my month-to-month growth anymore because its a bit discouraging to see my lil 1/4 inch. Lol.
> This year I'm focusing on ends because for the year of 2013 I didn't retain anything because I neglected my ends sooo much.



You could try scalp massages to increase your growth rate ot try taking vitamins if you aren't already doing these to boost your growth.

HHG ladies


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 12, 2013)

PureSilver 

Girrrl I haven't done any of those things! I'm off early tmrw so I will make the effort to rectify my shortcomings lol


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 12, 2013)

FollicleFanatic I'll PM you to remind you


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok, here's my new picture as promised.  I don't see any change from the December 1st picture until now.  I guess I'll take another picture at the end of the month to see if there's any change.

1) First picture is December 1, 2013
2) Second picture is December 12, 2013


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 13, 2013)

newgrowth15 i see what you are saying. I hope it doesn't discourage you too much and you'll continue to invert with us. As with all things there are good days and bad days ups and downs. I pray for 1 inch for you next month and i mean that i am going to pray so keep your fingers crossed, keep PStyling and babying your ends till Jan 1st we meet again.

hhg dear


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2013)

Completed Day 4 last night.


----------



## nrock (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been lurking for the last two months with you ladies.  I plan to stick with you for the year.  I won't be checking my length until spring.  I'll see you in January.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 13, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> @newgrowth15 i see what you are saying. I hope it doesn't discourage you too much and you'll continue to invert with us. As with all things there are good days and bad days ups and downs. I pray for 1 inch for you next month and i mean that i am going to pray so keep your fingers crossed, keep PStyling and babying your ends till Jan 1st we meet again.
> 
> hhg dear



PureSilver, thanks for the words of encouragement.  I'm not disappointed.  I cut 4-5 inches off on November 1st and had a full inch back by the end of November, so I know the inversion method works.  This time of year is when my growth slows down, so anything I get is appreciated.  I'm just wondering if I should skip January and come back to it in February to see if that makes a difference inside my body.  I'll see where I am at the end of December before I make any further decisions.


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 13, 2013)

I think I'm a horrible one to be in this challenge with.  I didn't post pics and didn't do measurements at the beginning or end of this month's round.  NOW I'm going to mess up my results because I can't resist trimming.  Even without quantifiable results I'm still going to keep this up every month.  I enjoy it.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ladies, I forgot to post my daughter's results for December.
The first picture is from December 1, 2013.  
The second picture is from December 13, 2013.
She is relaxed and it looks like she got an inch this month.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2013)

I thought I had updated. I completed day 6 this morning. It's too soon to tell whether I will get an inch but I can see my grays coming in with a fury.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 14, 2013)

Dayjoy said:


> I think I'm a horrible one to be in this challenge with.  I didn't post pics and didn't do measurements at the beginning or end of this month's round.  NOW I'm going to mess up my results because I can't resist trimming.  Even without quantifiable results I'm still going to keep this up every month.  I enjoy it.



Dayjoy, we're not mad at you for not taking pics but the scissors on the other hand; you need a  Please post pics to share with us, no matter the amount of growth its still something and you should not be discouraged. Now lady PLEASE PUT AWAY THE SCISSORS.



newgrowth15 said:


> Ladies, I forgot to post my daughter's results for December.
> The first picture is from December 1, 2013.
> The second picture is from December 13, 2013.
> She is relaxed and it looks like she got an inch this month.



I'm happy your daughter has been getting good results. The difference is clear too


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 14, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Gah!  Forgot to invert this week AND last week. And I forgot to henna!  Sigh.  Gonna henna this weekend and invert starting tomorrow. :-/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



FINALLY did my henna treatment!























Since my hair is still wet from just rinsing out my all-day DC, I'm going to do a pull-down LC tomorrow and after that I'll start inverting.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 15, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Dayjoy, we're not mad at you for not taking pics but the scissors on the other hand; you need a  Please post pics to share with us, no matter the amount of growth its still something and you should not be discouraged. Now lady PLEASE PUT AWAY THE SCISSORS.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy your daughter has been getting good results. The difference is clear too



I ended up not trimming this last wash day.  I'm going to try to wait until January after I do my three month measurements.  I'll play around with the camera too so I can figure put how to even take the pics--stretching my hair with one hand, holding the measuring tape with the other hand, and snapping the photo with my third hand.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2013)

I finished day 7 today.  I'm proud of myself that I am actually completed it. Since I color my grays it will be easy to see what growth I get. 

Besides the growth benefits that it may bring, inversion is definitely helping my back. I can feel my muscles stretching in my back when I hang. This month I am just going to stick to the 7 days to see how it works on my hair. But next month I am going to invert more often just to keep my back muscles stretched out. I sit all day at work and my back needs the extra stretching.

I put my hair in extensions today. I will be back after Christmas to report on any results. I guess my official 30 days will be Jan 9th.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 15, 2013)

Sorry these are so late! Just took these with my hair soaking wet with TJ Nourish Spa and sealed with grapeseed oil.

 Notice how my left side looks straighter/thinner than the right? I have some heat damage from an unfortunate flat ironing incident that affected my left and front hair. Because of this I'm growing it out since I can't wear my hair curly/wavy b/c it's very noticeable once it dries. Once I get to my goal length I'll start cutting off the damaged ends.

However you can also see the difference in thickness from my roots to ends all over and that's due to INVERSION woot woot!


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 16, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> FINALLY did my henna treatment!
> 
> Since my hair is still wet from just rinsing out my all-day DC, I'm going to do a pull-down LC tomorrow and after that I'll start inverting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




I'm still at line six, so that's my staring point (I henna'd this weekend and my hair is DRY. Don't be alarmed). 









Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saga (Dec 16, 2013)

Did Day 3 yesterday. Forgot to check in.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm all late but my week was up on Friday and as usual, I really didnt get anything but my normal growth rate for my hair. I will post pics tonight because I realize I'm not wearing the same shirt as my initial test, but I maybe got 1/4 of an inch in the back and maybe 1/8 in the front. Generally I get 1/2 a month so I dont think I'll be doing inversion anymore.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm joining late.  Today was day 3.  I have to stop massaging so aggressively, my roots are all messed up.

I'm not using oil since I am only washing every two weeks, but I am massaging for 4 -5 minutes.  Also using my exercise ball, so I get to stretch my back at the same time!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 16, 2013)

January I will have to have some pics, most of us don't post pics  but my hair is even or evenish and I will be relaxing a little before Christmas so I will be able to take some good pics. Right now I am between shoulder length and apl now. I thought when I was going to cut my hair even it was going to be shorter, glad it's not, now time to focus in some big time length retention


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 17, 2013)

Day 2 of December done!


----------



## paishens (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey ladies. In excited to be back on!!! I was researching the inversion technique and its no surprise its been a hot topic on this site. I just started yesterday I see some have better results than others and just a thought but it could be due to the time of month. Not "that time of the month" lol but the moon cycle! Hair does actually grow faster during the full moon. Next month I'll start when its in the later waxing phase prob jan 12 the week of the full moon! It cant hurt to try right!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 31, 2013)

It's about that time to bring this thread up to the surface again.  For those who are starting their inversion on January 1st, I wish you much growth.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in for January, if I get no results I'm done. I will warm my oil this time and massage


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2013)

I had good results. Not sure if I got an inch because my month isn't up until January 9th. What I noticed is that instead of it taking 4 to 5 weeks to get 1/2", I got 1/2" in about 2.5 weeks. 

Next month I think I will do inversion for 4 or 5 days and then take 2 days off. 

I will take pictures of my grays on the 9th. Not sure if I can really get a good shot of it.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 31, 2013)

An because I have a fresh relaxer I will sure be able to tell if I get growth without measuring. My SO reminded me today "Isn't it almost time for you to invert again, so cute!"


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm definitely in.  I'll be taking three month measurements at the end of this inversion week and about a week or two later.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm checking in, getting ready for January 1, 2014. Can't believe it's a new year already !

Anywho, some parts of my hair (in the front) I have my usual 1/2" growth, but in other parts I have an inch from the last invert. I also just recently added Biotin to my reggy, so I'll see what growth I get for this month which will be easy since I color my gray hair blue. I'm excited, again, to get started!

I'll post progress/comparison pics after New Years.











_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 31, 2013)

Been waiting for the January challenge. Never even completed December due to my surgery.  I'm better now. I'm ready


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm prepping myself going to wash my hair, do a pull length check and try to take a pic lol hopefully I'll get an inch this month. I got close but I didn't do all days so I will compete all days by force lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm ready...I'm just going to do a pull LC and maybe hendigo soon (maybe this weekend) so I will post a pic of my grays and then when I hendigo Friday. I might even do it tomorrow...


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 31, 2013)

I think I might make me a bootleg length check shirt tonight if I find my glitter glue sticks  on a old shirt. You can never find anything when your looking for something


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in for all of 2014. I'll be doing the 1st - 7th of each month.

Natural/Relaxed: Natural 
Current Length: NL
Goal Length: APL 2014
Oil of Choice: Will be using Komaza Stinky Stuff (not an oil)

I'll post a pic before I start tomorrow.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year!!!










_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 1, 2014)

omg today is the first, im bout to invert! no im not i have been drinking,  not smart right?


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 1, 2014)

No NO no, Captain didn't jump ship. Hello again ladies and i'm so Happy for have begun a new year with you all.
*A PROGRESSIVE, BLESSED, & WONDERFUL NEW YEAR to all my challengers and everyone on the wonderful board.*

Lilmama1011, Well i drank, just a bottle of rum cream and i inverted too, it was way more inversion than i planned for too but all in all it was good. 

I did the DE silkening spray treatment so i have a starting pic and a LC for Jan 1st for you all. I will post it later.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

Didn't get to apply my hendigo bc I did a curlformers set last night but I inverted anyway.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year! 
I am going to try this at the end of the month. I did it the last month of December, but I didnt notice any extra growth. Im really hoping it works this time, because its free


----------



## Saga (Jan 1, 2014)

Applied paltas, massaged my scalp, then inverted while doing stretches. Day 1 down.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

Here's my starting pic for this month. The first pic was taken dec 21st and the 2nd one today.









Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## McQuay30 (Jan 1, 2014)

Has anyone notice their growth rate for the remainder of the month after a week of inversion?


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 1, 2014)

This is my first picture for 2014. Taken 12:05am. It is also my official starting Length Check for the year.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 1, 2014)

Day 1, done.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 1, 2014)

Day one completed.  No extra oil for me.


----------



## ilong (Jan 1, 2014)

I had planned to join this challenge but because I have joined the Crown & Glory 2014 challenge - my hair will be under braids for most of the year and I won't be able to do length checks.  

I will do inversion - just can't officially join the challenge! But you can bet I'll be lurkin'

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## babyt87 (Jan 1, 2014)

day 1 done. homemade sulphur mix on scalp


----------



## Guinan (Jan 1, 2014)

Day 1 done. No oil & only a 30sec massage


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy New Year Ladies.  Day 1 of the new year has been completed.  I am looking forward to growing with you all in this brand new year.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 2, 2014)

Let me invert before it hit 12 here!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my starting pic for this month. The first pic was taken dec 21st and the 2nd one today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HairPleezeGrow, your growth over the last month has been amazing.  I hope you have noticed and are giving yourself credit.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 2, 2014)

Scalp massage with Wild Growth. Invert for 3 minutes. Day 1 done


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 2, 2014)

Here are my starting pics. Checking in for Day 1, nothing on scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 2, 2014)

Day 1 completed.  I won't be using oil this week because I'm getting a relaxer on Friday and I don't want to irritate my scalp. I'm passing on the length check as well until next session because I'll be getting a cut. So I'm just doing it this month just for the fun of it. Maybe I'll get some growth, maybe not.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 2, 2014)

Just completed Day 1.  I won't be using oil this month.  I massaged my scalp for four minutes then inverted off the couch for four minutes.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm still going to invert after 12 but it's all good, I will invert for the first time later on this afternoon as well


----------



## TheRealMe (Jan 2, 2014)

Completed inversion, month 3 just a moment ago. Off to bed.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 2, 2014)

day 1 just inverted,  almost forgot will invert later for day 2


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 2, 2014)

Day 1 last night complete... no oil,  no message. ....


----------



## coolhandlulu (Jan 2, 2014)

Inverted.  I did a number of things last month. Inverted, started using my own growth formulation, started using komaza's stinky stuff, scalp massages, brushing edges and front with boar bristle brush...all done inconsistently.  My edges on my left side have grown in after years of being transparent.  Needless to say, I'm now very motivated.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 2, 2014)

Ive totally fallen off the wagon but will be back on add of today.  BTW for anyone having breakage issues ( ends breaking off) try nexxus pro mend leave in. It's like magic.  

I've come to accept my split ends and this product at least lessens the breakage I get from them.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 2, 2014)

just did my length check shirt because just found my glitter glue sticks, i might not use it for this just my growth in general because my hair is curled and i want it straight and i can't pull it, i might have SO pull it later on today or just upload a pic of my bootleg shirt so yal can see lol i actually enjoyed making it. it was quick and i felt like a kid doing arts and crafts lol


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Jan 2, 2014)

Day1  under the belt day2  will be completed later on tonight before bed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 2, 2014)

newgrowth15 said:


> HairPleezeGrow, your growth over the last month has been amazing.  I hope you have noticed and are giving yourself credit.



Thanks ma'am!  Yes I definitely see a difference now and am glad it's working for me. Hope this month brings the same great results for all of us


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 2, 2014)

Day 1 complete: used warmed grapeseed oil mixed with tee tree and peppermint oil


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 2, 2014)

Day 2 done

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Jan 2, 2014)

hello ladies and HAPPY NEW YEAR! I will be starting my own type of inversion due to my sew-ins but I haven't decided a start date yet because I am due for a new one I will keep you posted!


----------



## babyt87 (Jan 2, 2014)

day 2 done


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 2, 2014)

day 2 of inversion done with sulphur mix and warm sweet almond oil applied to the scalp


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 2, 2014)

Starting a day late.  Day 1 done!


----------



## kupenda (Jan 2, 2014)

Day 2 done with Wild Growth oil and massage. Hung over the bed for 4 minutes. Ive noticed half an inch since December. Maybe this is working cuz i dont think i get the usual .5 inches a month


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 2, 2014)

*Updating the list of Challengers. Welcome to all the new Members and for the challengers that started in November 2012, its nice to see we're still "hanging". We started again yesterday Jan 1st and will continue through to Jan 7th. HHG to all my challenge buddies and i hope this year brings many pleasant and rewarding this for all of us. *

Altruisticoam
Anailuj
APrayer4Hair
babyt87
Beamodel
BlaqKitty
BranwenRosewood
bronxsoloist
caliscurls
caramelqt3683
Cocoloves
coolhandlulu
ChasingBliss
DanceOnTheSkylines
Dayjoy
divachyk
D.Lisha
DrC
Dshsjh4ever
Duchess007
faithVA
Fhrizzball
FollicleFanatic
Foxglove
Froreal3
Fuu
gforceroy
greenandchic
growinstrong
HairPleezeGrow
hair4today
HappyAtLast
ilong
ImanAdero
Incrediblehairgirl
Jewell
Jobwright
jbwphoto1
Kerryann
kinky_curlygenie
kupenda
LaBelleLL
ladieluv2010
LaNecia
LexiDior
lisanaturally
Lilmama1011
LivingInPeace
lovely_locks
Mahsiah
ManeStreet
ManiiSweetheart
McQuay30
MixedGirl
MizzBFly
MonaRae
Mortons
MsKinkycurl
Naphy
nakialovesshoes
newgrowth15
naija24
Nightingale
Nix08
NowIAmNappy
nrock
outspokenwallflower
paishens
pelohello
Pennefeather
PinkSunshine77
PinkyPromise
PlainJane
Poohbear
preciouslove0x
Prettymetty
PureSilver
ronie
SexySin985
~*~ShopAholic~*~ 
shortdub78
SimJam
SingBrina
*SkolarStar*
smores
sounbeweavable
TheRealMe
Tonto
TwoSnapsUp
trendsetta25
xu93texas
YaniraNaturally
yaya24
yodie
youwillrise

HHG ladies off to invert now for Day 2


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2014)

Day one is done. I am going to do inversion weekly, Thursday through Sunday.


----------



## naija24 (Jan 2, 2014)

can you do inversion in braids? i'm afraid being upside down will stretch my hair too much!!! lol


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 2, 2014)

Okay I'm back... Starting day 1 today. Will massage with oil warmed by my hands.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 2, 2014)

Just completed Day 2, no Oils used today


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I am pretty new to these forums (using my sister's login) so please excuse me if my response isn't in the correct format.  I've decided that 2014 is the year that I'll finally take good care of my hair.  I've been natural for a few years now but I've been pretty lazy with taking care of my hair.  Last year I was so stressed with work that I completely neglected it.  As a result of my negligence I'm pretty much bald in the middle of my hair.  After spending days crying about this, I've decided to take action.  I've been reading this post and I really hope it isn't too late to join the challenge.  

I've currently on day 2 of the challenge and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for results.  I'm using macadamia nut oil.  I invert by hanging off the side of my bed for about 10 minutes.

Current length: SL in the back, CL in the front and sides, bald in the middle (ugh I know it is a mess, I would post a starting pick but I'm too ashamed)


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 2, 2014)

beingofserenity said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am pretty new to these forums (using my sister's login) so please excuse me if my response isn't in the correct format.  I've decided that 2014 is the year that I'll finally take good care of my hair.  I've been natural for a few years now but I've been pretty lazy with taking care of my hair.  Last year I was so stressed with work that I completely neglected it.  As a result of my negligence I'm pretty much bald in the middle of my hair.  After spending days crying about this, I've decided to take action.  I've been reading this post and I really hope it isn't too late to join the challenge.
> 
> ...



10 minutes ?!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 2, 2014)

Day 2 completed.


----------



## naija24 (Jan 2, 2014)

day 1 completed


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes.  It sounds weird, but I kind of enjoy hanging upside down.  I've been having shoulder pain recently and I think it has helped it.


----------



## BlaqKitty (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 1 Tonight! My goal is to do it every month.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 3, 2014)

beingofserenity said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am pretty new to these forums (using my sister's login) so please excuse me if my response isn't in the correct format.  I've decided that 2014 is the year that I'll finally take good care of my hair.  I've been natural for a few years now but I've been pretty lazy with taking care of my hair.  Last year I was so stressed with work that I completely neglected it.  As a result of my negligence I'm pretty much bald in the middle of my hair.  After spending days crying about this, I've decided to take action.  I've been reading this post and I really hope it isn't too late to join the challenge.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the challenge beingofserenity, there is no rush or rules for posting pics, please post whenever you feel comfortable to do so. We are here to encourage and support you and hope that your time here will be a beneficial one. 

Also be careful about hanging for too long. 10 mins i would say is a lil overboard you only need at most 5mins, going for that long daily may give you injuries such as nauseousness, headaches and dizziness, all of which i believe you would rather do without. Again we're here for you so feel free to ask questions and share with us your journey.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm 2 weeks late because of the holidays but I'll start back


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 2 done. 5 minutes nothing on scalp.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 3, 2014)

Trying to hit APL before the end of July this year. I feel like I can do it. I dont have exact measurements. But im getting there. I trimmed some ssk's and weak looking ends tonight. I want APL like yesterday!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Jan 3, 2014)

I did day one tonight, I will do another session later today to try and catch up.


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 3, 2014)

Day one tonight, I don't expect much since I normally start on the 14th of the month. I've changed it to doing it from the 1st.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 3, 2014)

idk what i was doing with that length check  shirt,  i try to stretch my hair but nothing. it felt like and looked like it wasn't even at one lol. i know im not  bald headed lol


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 3 done. This is causing my roots to stand at attention!


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 2 done last night and day 3 tonight  going strong - I'm making an effort to check in everyday so that I remember to keep it up


----------



## yodie (Jan 3, 2014)

Today is day 3 for me.


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 3, 2014)

I've heard about this but didn't know if it really worked. Guess I could give it shot.


----------



## nrock (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy New Year ladies and @PureSilver. Thanks for letting me be a part of the challenge. I've been a member since 2010 and this is my FIRST challenge. I have completed days 1 and 2 for this month. I experienced a set back last week with some coconut oil that my hair did not like. It was snapping like crazy! I used a quinoa conditioner that I got from Amazon. When I say that stuff stopped that breakage in it's tracks, I'm not kidding. I've never seen anything like it. It's a solid conditioner and looks like a bar of soap. I will be using the shampoo(also solid) and the conditioner again this weekend.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 3 done

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 3, 2014)

naija24 said:


> can you do inversion in braids? i'm afraid being upside down will stretch my hair too much!!! lol



Naija, sure you can hang while in braids. Is it possible for you to find a moisturizing braid spray that your hair likes, you could spray your roots/scalp every day or every other day depending on which you and your hair likes and then invert. I think you will get much growth with that since you are PStyling. Good Luck



kupenda said:


> Trying to hit APL before the end of July this year. I feel like I can do it. I dont have exact measurements. But im getting there. I trimmed some ssk's and weak looking ends tonight. I want APL like yesterday!



Girl kupenda, i'm 2'' away from full BSL and i want it like TODAY! I know my next touch up i'll be there though so i'm just going to sit back and wait patiently for it to happen.



Lilmama1011 said:


> idk what i was doing with that length check  shirt,  i try to stretch my hair but nothing. it felt like and looked like it wasn't even at one lol. i know im not  bald headed lol



 Lilmama1011 With them beautiful curls i see daily in your avatar, i'm sure you ain't no bald  headed chick



kinky curlygenie said:


> Day 2 done last night and day 3 tonight  going strong - I'm making an effort to check in everyday so that I remember to keep it up


kinky curlygenie, i'll try my best to mention you everyday to remind you. I want everybody in this challenge to get the most out of it and stay consistent for the best results.



ktwatkins said:


> I've heard about this but didn't know if it really worked. Guess I could give it shot.



ktwatkins why don't you join us, it's never too late for a growth spurt. If and when you decide i'll add your name to the most recent list. 



nrock said:


> Happy New Year ladies and @PureSilver. Thanks for letting me be a part of the challenge. I've been a member since 2010 and this is my FIRST challenge. I have completed days 1 and 2 for this month. I experienced a set back last week with some coconut oil that my hair did not like. It was snapping like crazy! I used a quinoa conditioner that I got from Amazon. When I say that stuff stopped that breakage in it's tracks, I'm not kidding. I've never seen anything like it. It's a solid conditioner and looks like a bar of soap. I will be using the shampoo(also solid) and the conditioner again this weekend.



nrock no problem and all the best life has to offer for the new year. I may have to try his quinoa conditioner. I was have shedding for 2 weeks but since i used the DE silkening spray on new years eve i only have 1 or 2 hairs in shower comb and my ends seem to be in much better shape. Looking forward to doing it again next week.

HHG LADIES


----------



## nrock (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's my info:
Natural/relaxed: 3 year transitioner
Current Length: Longest layer MBL
Goal Length: Full MBL and beyond
Oil of choice: Paltas mixed with Njoy Growth


----------



## Guinan (Jan 3, 2014)

Missed day 2 yesterday, so I did day 2 today. I massaged my scalp for about a min w/ WGHO


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 3 done.  Nothing on my head, inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 3 done:  used coconut oil on hair for overnight prepoo and grapeseed oil mix on scalp.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 3, 2014)

day 3 done with sulphur to the scalp and i forgot to warm the oil


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 3 done. 5 min with JBCO massaged into edges and nape.


----------



## ronie (Jan 3, 2014)

As you all know i don't do 7 straight days a month. I do it about 2-3 times a week throughout the month. Just did my 3rd day while prepooing with evco, and argan oil on the length of my hair, nothing on scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 4, 2014)

Day 3 completed.


----------



## zazzi (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi ladies,
Happy New Year!  I did this in Nov and Dec and started again on 1/1 so I figure I might as well join the challenge.   

Natural/Relaxed: Natural
Current Length: Between BSL and MBL (I just did a small trim yesterday and have more to take off)
Goal Length: WL 2014 
Oil of Choice: Homemade sulfur mix


----------



## ImFrotastic (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey ladies, quick check in! Today is day 2 and hopefully I'll be able to get an inch this time around. My retention has not been great so I need this surge of growth.  

ETA: I'm measuring the bottom half of my head and it now hits the 4 line. Pictures will surely follow if anything significant happens.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 4, 2014)

Checking in for Day 3.......I inverted so many times today. Lawd it was hectic


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 4, 2014)

day 2 done!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy News Years again ladies! Well, I started later than I planned. Today is my day 1, but I'm gonna do day 2 tonight to try and get back on track.

I started with a wash of vinegar/water mix and  a fresh avocado for conditioner. I also added hemp seed oil and biotin vitamins to my reggie.

I did achieve 1" between Nov. 18 - Jan. 1 in my crown area and 3/4" every where else (my starting measurements for the January). So 1 month and 10 days total for my inch. I'll take it!!  Before the inverting it was the usual 1" every 2 months.















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 4, 2014)

This is my new hairspiration goal for the new year. Chimee's hair is so thick. Just Love it, long AND thick! Sorry image is so big, tried to make smaller but don't know how on an ipad.



















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## nrock (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes Maam, that's it right there!


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 4, 2014)

So I just co-washed yesterday, and after I got off work I just did a M&S session to restore the lost moisture from air-drying.  I plan on picking back up on inverting tonight.
*Saving a space for my starting picture here*


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 4, 2014)

I finally made a new length check shirt. Today I'm going to supercuts to get much needed trim. I will measure after to see where my hair is so that I can start this challenge fresh. Talk to you guys in 2 weeks when I  invert again


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 4, 2014)

Day 4 complete.  Used EVOO today since washing right afterwards.  Massaging causes my new growth to really bunch up.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 4, 2014)

I haven't posted in a couple of days.  I didn't invert on Thursday, so technically this is my Day 3 of inversion.  My hair is in cornrowed twists, so I won't be oiling or massaging my scalp this time around.  I'll undo the back of my hair at the end of the week for a progress picture.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 4, 2014)

Day 4 done

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 4, 2014)

Day 4 complete!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 4, 2014)

day 4complete. sulphur mix and warm almond oil to the scalp


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 4, 2014)

Day 2 done.  Forgot to do it yesterday so now I'm 2 days behind.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 4, 2014)

Day 3 done. No oil/massage


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 4, 2014)

Day 4 done. Massaged Horsetail Butter into my edges and nape.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 4 completed with a scalp massage.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 5, 2014)

Had a style to maintain so I skipped 2 days. However, today is wash day so im gonna massage with bee mine sulfur oil and invert 4 minutes. Then baggy overnight with coconut oil on my strands as a prepoo

ETA Day 3 done


----------



## Fuu (Jan 5, 2014)

2nd day. 

I forgot to measure, but I will sometime after the seventh day. I'm only trying for every other month instead of every month.


----------



## nrock (Jan 5, 2014)

Days 3 qnd 4 done.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 5 done


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 5, 2014)

Third day complete, did anyone else take a starting photo? I'm hoping to have an ending photo to see if it actually worked. 
I'm not hopeful since I didn't wait a month from my last one.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 5, 2014)

I inverted early this morning and I'll do it later today to play catch up.  I noticed that by not massaging my scalp before hand, I really felt the blood rushing to my scalp during the actual inversion. There may be something to not massaging since that provides stimulation to the blood vessels in the scalp.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 5 complete!


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 3 complete


----------



## Guinan (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 4 done. No oil/massage


----------



## ImFrotastic (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 4 all done. I did not use any oils nor did I massage this time around.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 5 is complete.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 5 done. 5 minutes with JBCO massaged into nape and edges.


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 3 done.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 4 & 5 Completed, wow, i dont think i'm gonna get much growth this session.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 6, 2014)

5th inversion done. 6th one will be done later on today


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 6, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> Day 4 complete.  Used EVOO today since washing right afterwards.  Massaging causes my new growth to really bunch up.





Pennefeather, I was having the same issue. I've been following Long Hair Don't Care and she has a vid on this issue you might want to check out. Here's the link:  http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ8xHsnMa2Y.













_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 3 and 4 done Sunday. Staying on schedule this week has been a little tough. Oiled and massaged scalp on day 2, neither done for day 3 or 4. 

I took prepics and will post tomorrow, no wait...it is tomorrow. So prepics later today then. 











_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 6, 2014)

I did it on the first and second, and have missed every day since.  Do you all think I should do five more days, or should I start over and do seven starting today?


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 6 done. No oil


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 6, 2014)

Dayjoy said:


> I did it on the first and second, and have missed every day since.  Do you all think I should do five more days, or should I start over and do seven starting today?



Dayjoy, i would start over. If you plan on starting over i will join you although i'm on day 6 today. I feel like i won't get much growth this session too. If you need a buddy, i'll remind you daily. I'll just make sure i PM you so when you login you will see the reminder to Invert. I don't mind doing the extra days so don't worry about it.



MixedGirl said:


> Third day complete, did anyone else take a starting photo? I'm hoping to have an ending photo to see if it actually worked.
> I'm not hopeful since I didn't wait a month from my last one.



MixedGirl, I do have a starting photo......sorry i didn't post it here. I will post my before and after shots at the end of the month, i'll be adding some more days to my inversion session as i don't think i was committed to oiling, massaging while inverting plus i want to buddy up with Dayjoy while she starts her session over.

I see the consistence with the regulars checking in, good going ladies :happy:, also please remember to warm your oils for a few seconds in the microwave, it should help to stimulate more growth as you massage and invert 

HHG Ladies


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks PureSilver!  I'll start over tonight and include oils too.  Those two days I did it I just wanted to get it in and get it over with and didn't bother with the oil.  But I really want to compare beginning measurements (from November) to the measurements I get after this month's inversion.  Maybe I'll make sure DD does it this month too.


----------



## nrock (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 5 completed, day 6 will be done tnight. I'm finding it much easier to complete if I pick a song or songs that equal the time on my Ipod and listen.


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 4: used a new oil mix - grapeseed, coconut, broccoli, peppermint, tea tree, and lavender. My hair had been soo dry once the temps dropped. So we will see how this mix does for hair for sealing and scalp for inversion.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 6 done


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 6, 2014)

6th inversion done


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 6, 2014)

Sooo....I started alittle late with my inversion this month.  Tonight will be Day 3 for me. 

*Saving this spot for my starting picture*


----------



## kupenda (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 4 was done yesterday, no oil

Day 5 just done with Wild Growth oil, now im ghe'ing overnight. I need APL!


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 4 done.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 6 completed.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 7, 2014)

Day 6 done. Nothing on scalp.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 7, 2014)

Day 1 with heated coconut oil before cowashing.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 7, 2014)

It's official I'm in it for the long haul, I feel new growth at the crown and I'm bout to be only three weeks and I usually don't get anything until four weeks, I even asked SO did he feel it and he agreed he does as well!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 7, 2014)

I actually noticed my edges wasn't as smooth the third day and I have different amount of new growth all over, closer to the edges the least, but the most is my crown, my scalp is slightly sore as well! It's like the gym soreness,  it feels so good because you know your making progress


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 7, 2014)

Day 5 done with oil on my hair, though not scalp and not warmed. No massage. Hopefully can do both on Tuesday. Here are my starting pics. 

Pic 1: measured 1/2" in the front where the brown clip is and 3/4" in the middle where the black clip is.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=5680&pictureid=125095\uc0\u8236 }


Pic 2: measured 1/2" in the very front. Please excuse the snow in my hair, , it was hair wash day.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=5680&pictureid=125097\uc0\u8236 }
















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 7, 2014)

Day seven complete.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 7, 2014)

DD and I inverted last night for four minutes off the couch after a four minute scalp massage with warm castor oil thanks to PureSilver's friendly reminder.  Looking forward to tonight.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 7, 2014)

Day 6 done yesterday and day 1 of another session with Dayjoy yesterday as wekk. I'm doubling up this session.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 7, 2014)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Pennefeather, I was having the same issue. I've been following Long Hair Don't Care and she has a vid on this issue you might want to check out. Here's the link:  http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ8xHsnMa2Y.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks for the link. I didn't see it earlier when I posted. She certainly has beautiful hair, but way too much for me to manage. I would like roughly half of her hair. 

I did like the way that she massaged her scalp. I think that I am too aggressive, and it makes my roots a mess. I will definitely keep her technique in mind next month.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 7, 2014)

Day 7 done

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 7, 2014)

Day 5: done.  I like this habit of oiling my scalp everyday.  My scalp isn't dry and itchy as usual.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 7, 2014)

LAST INVERSION OF THE MONTH DONE! !


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 7, 2014)

Today is day 6 for me.  I had to miss yesterday because I was stuck in the airport all night


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 7, 2014)

Dayjoy have you done day 2 yet?
Checking in for day 2 of our session


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 7, 2014)

Day 7 done. I'll wash and post pics tomorrow.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 8, 2014)

Day 7 completed using LQ Green Magic.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 8, 2014)

Day 5 (?) Done with Shea Moisture Repairitive or or something oil with peppermint oil added, inverted for 3 minutes. Im enjoying this frequent oiling. My hair is softer and *knock on wood* im noticing very little shedding which is huge for me cuz I shed like a werewolf


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 8, 2014)

Day 6 done. Oiled with my hemp seed oil, Shea butter, jojoba and water mix. Massage scalp this time and went a little longer with invert time. 
For the relaxing properties 4 min just doesn't seem like enough so I went 8 min. I know I'm buckin the rules, .












_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## nrock (Jan 8, 2014)

Day 7 done.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> LAST INVERSION OF THE MONTH DONE! !



I haven't started. I will do it now. Day 1


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 8, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I haven't started. I will do it now. Day 1



Tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 8, 2014)

I would've forgotten to invert last night if PureSilver weren't keeping me on track.  I need to make the appointment in my calendar on my phone like I did the last two months.  DD was up way past her bedtime so we inverted off the side of her bed for four minutes after a four minute massage with castor oil warmed up in our hands.  I think on inversion weeks this will be our put-her-to-bed routine.


----------



## Kareha (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd like to join. I plan on starting tonight using olive or coconut oil.


----------



## Chula (Jan 8, 2014)

I oiled last nite using Doo Gro, then massaged wjile in the inversion position  Tomorrow I plan on using my sulfer mix.  It will be my 7th day!


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 8, 2014)

Forgot to post last night.  Day 5 done.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 8, 2014)

Get that inch ladies, i see many persons are staying the course. Good luck to everyone and i hope the method brings us much success. Beautifulwildflower, your progress looks amazing Congrats


----------



## kupenda (Jan 8, 2014)

Cant wait to invert tonight!


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 8, 2014)

Day 6 done.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 8, 2014)

Here are my starting pics









Length check after Day 7. It looks like I got about an inch of growth. See ya'll next month!


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 9, 2014)

Inverted earlier today bit just getting a chance to post  Checking in for day 2 Dayjoy, where are you?


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 9, 2014)

Day 6 done


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 9, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Inverted earlier today bit just getting a chance to post  Checking in for day 2 Dayjoy, where are you?



DD and I inverted last night.    She doesn't enjoy the scalp massage so I have decided to massage and invert at the same time.  Why didn't I think of that before???  I warmed castor oil in my hands and massaged and inverted off of her bed for four minutes.  That's what we'll do tonight too.


----------



## ImFrotastic (Jan 9, 2014)

BranwenRosewood You definitely gained at least 1/2 inch if not more at your nape, congrats. 

*sigh* I wish that I could say the same but nope, nothing, zero, bumpkus, nada, zilch, I started at 4 on my bootleg length check shirt and ended there. Boo, I don't think this method likes me anymore. Lol


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

It is 30 days since my last attempt, so I started tonight. I saw growth while I was inverting and the week after. I didn't see anything after that.


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 9, 2014)

Day 7 done!


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 9, 2014)

Day 1 inverted for 5 mins


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 10, 2014)

Day 4:  I inverted tonight after DD went to bed, four minutes off the couch with a hand warmed castor oil massage.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jan 10, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Get that inch ladies, i see many persons are staying the course. Good luck to everyone and i hope the method brings us much success. Beautifulwildflower, your progress looks amazing Congrats



Thank you  This has been a really good thing for me . I notice that I don't necessarily see results until a week or two later after the week I invert, but the head massages and the inverting has been very relaxing/soothing allowing me to tend to myself after a stressful or tiring day. 


Day 7 on Wednesday done. Just gonna do massages til next invert session. Will take result pics in a week or two.












_______________________________________

~Current hair length: BSL first time!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~Goal month: Dec. 2013 for BSL, Feb-Mar. 2014 for MBL

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 10, 2014)

Forgot I was in this challenge haha, Inversion for the Month of January, starts tonight.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 10, 2014)

PureSilver Yesterday was Day 4, right?  Didn't we start on the 6th?


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes @ Dayjoy you are so right today is Day 5 for us. I'll invert later tonight though. I need to put in some extensions, this coming of hair everyday aint doing my hair no good.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 10, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Yes @ Dayjoy you are so right today is Day 5 for us. I'll invert later tonight though. I need to put in some extensions, this coming of hair everyday aint doing my hair no good.



i feel like i need to style my hair too for a week without combing.  i just dont like seeing my everyday shedded hair.  im use to only detangling once a week and wearing curls, for some reason other styles don't last more than two days and then i have to rebraid and put a perm rod to curl the ends. my braid out attempt was bad this week,  perm rod kept slipping out and it looked likei rolled out of bed and idk why


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 10, 2014)

I would like to see more pictures. I have not done mine this month because I didnt notice any great amount of growth, just my usual 1/2 per month. Is everyone else still getting about an inch a month or am I the only one getting my normal growth rate. I guess I can continue to do this another month... I'm just not sure its working for me.


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 10, 2014)

Doesn't look like I had any change..


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 10, 2014)

Forgot to post but I completed my week of inversions last night. I might have gotten an inch all around! I finally got help taking some measurement pics, will be back later to post.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 10, 2014)

Inverted about an hour and a half ago with DD.  We hung off her bed for four minutes and I massaged my scalp with castor oil.  Two more days to go.

PureSilver Did you invert tonight?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2014)

Finished day 2 of inversion. Almost forgot until I saw this thread pop up.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 11, 2014)

I haven't been sticking with it this month.  I put my hair up in two strand twists that I cornrowed to lock in the moisture at the beginning of this month and I want to see how long I can leave this style in without touching my hair.  I will invert next month for sure.


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 11, 2014)

Day 7 done


----------



## kupenda (Jan 11, 2014)

Days 6 and 7 were completed. Day 6 with no oil, day 7 with Wild Growth oil. Forgot to update


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2014)

I finished day 3.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 11, 2014)

Well well, i inverted an hour ago, glad to know i'm still in the running to gain 1'' in 7 days  Day 6 Completed!   Dayjoy are you still with me?


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 11, 2014)

FollicleFanatic congrats on your  progress, will we be seeing you next month? I sure hope so


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes ma'am, the results are too good not to! 

Looking foward to seeing everyone's progress, at first I didn't see any growth lengthwise, but def an improvement in thickness. So ladies give it a month or 2 before you comletely chuck it from your reggie


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 12, 2014)

kupenda which wild growth oil are you using?


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 12, 2014)

Day 1 complete
Moisturized and use EVOO this time. I didn't really do much massage.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 12, 2014)

Not using oil. Day 1.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## kupenda (Jan 12, 2014)

FollicleFanatic Im using the standard version in the white bottle


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 12, 2014)

Can invert twice a day


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't see any harm in it but I would space it hours apart. Kerryann


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 12, 2014)

Final day completed. I really wish i didn't have to today but i did it for the heck of it. Really feeling out of it. Dayjoy, please remember to invert with DD today is our last day. HHG all.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 12, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Final day completed. I really wish i didn't have to today but i did it for the heck of it. Really feeling out of it. Dayjoy, please remember to invert with DD today is our last day. HHG all.



Thanks PureSilver!  DD and I did invert tonight, but unfortunately we have one more night.  We missed last night so tomorrow will be a make up.  But I can't wait to measure my hair!  These will be 3-month figures.   I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 13, 2014)

Day 2 complete *i know I know, same day but I usually get in late*


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 13, 2014)

Day 2 no oil. Hung head off of the bed.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 13, 2014)

Finally completed my last day of inversion for the month.  I will give three month measurements tomorrow, next Tuesday, and the Tuesday after that.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

I think I'm on day 4 or is it day 5


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 14, 2014)

Inversion day 3.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a question. Does it have to be done on consecutive days? I think I've done it maybe three times this month. I probably just need to start next month fresh.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 15, 2014)

Inversion day 4?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2014)

[USER=406791 said:
			
		

> ktwatkins[/USER];19523743]I have a question. Does it have to be done on consecutive days? I think I've done it maybe three times this month. I probably just need to start next month fresh.



I don't think it really has to be consecutive days. I do think they probably need to be closer together though. I would equate it to exercise. You don't have to do it daily for it to have benefits, but you usually need at least 3 to 4 days a week to see a difference.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2014)

I forgot to do inversion last night. I will get back on it tonight.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok.  I'm not the best or most accurate measurer, but here it is:
November 1-->Today (in inches)
Left side: 9 1/2-->10 3/4
Right side:  10-->10 3/4
Left back:  8-->9 1/2
Right back:  8-->10 1/2
Front:  9-->10

So, I don't know.  These results look like regular, average growth.  I'm going to keep doing it though.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey ladies i just wanted to share an inspirational Inversion video with you all. I hope it is helpful.

http://realqueens.ning.com/video/grow-1-inch-of-hair-in-7-days-inversion-method-3-results


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2014)

Got back to my inversion tonight.


----------



## paishens (Jan 16, 2014)

Its day 5 for me. On days 1 & 3 i used my scalp sprtiz, distilled water mixed with CO, rosemary, lavender and a lil bit of jojoba oil. Last month the daily oiling caused serious dandruff using this spritz on my scalp is a life saver during these cold months. On days 2 & 4 I inverted with nothing added but the steam from the greenhouse effect. Tonight I washed my hair and oiled my scalp with 50/50 CO, JBCO and rosemary oil. 2 more days to go! Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 16, 2014)

I inverted day 5

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's my results from Dec 21st, Jan 1st and then today...





Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jan 16, 2014)

Update: Inverted for the last time today...doesn't seem like I got any growth on my monitored section. I'll double check again once I wash my DC out. HOWEVER, I've been keeping an eye on struggle piece of my hairline which I'm almost positive has growth this week. I'll be documenting this piece from next month on because trying to photograph a close-up of 17" hair is not easy. 

From the last 3 inversions I've gotten approx. 3 inches from inverting so I can't complain.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my results from Dec 21st, Jan 1st and then today...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Wow! What amazing growth! How often did u invert and did you use oil? I am too lazy to scroll up.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Wow! What amazing growth! How often did u invert and did you use oil? I am too lazy to scroll up.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Lol I invert every month for the first 7 days. I use my NJoy oil every day if not at least 5 times a week. I also started taking Hairfinity! With the combo of the three I'm definitely seeing results.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jan 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my results from Dec 21st, Jan 1st and then today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Make those kiddies work  Their little hands are too cute!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Nice! Make those kiddies work  Their little hands are too cute!



Lol they don't like it but who cares! Until I can get hubby to take my hair pics it's free reigns on the kids...they be like "I know I know take a picture of your hair" hahaha

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2014)

I just noticed the kids lol. Amazing progress girl!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I just noticed the kids lol. Amazing progress girl!



Lol thanks...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Jan 16, 2014)

if you miss a few days, can't you just invert twice as long?


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 16, 2014)

yes you can, but how many missed days are you talking?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

naija24 said:


> if you miss a few days, can't you just invert twice as long?



Just invert your regular amount of time. I don't think doing it longer will make up for missed days.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

I have no clue what day I am on but I got it in. Used by balance ball tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 17, 2014)

Day 1 done


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 17, 2014)

Although I wasn't consistent with inverting this month, I still achieved about 1/2" of growth.

This picture was taken on January 16, 2014.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 17, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I inverted day 5
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Day 6

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 17, 2014)

Day 2 done


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 18, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Day 6
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Day 7 

Done!

Next month I may try oil and massage, but I am lazy, so.......

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm horrible. I only did 3 days of my 1 week in January. Oh well.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 20, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I'm horrible. I only did 3 days of my 1 week in January. Oh well.



its ok, don't be too hard on yourself. do what makes you comfortable


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 20, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> its ok, don't be too hard on yourself. do what makes you comfortable



Thank you  I was sitting here like, damn I'm not going to get that inch this month


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 20, 2014)

Day 3 &4 done


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Jan 25, 2014)

still have my same sew-in in smh but yes I'm definitely lurking


----------



## ImFrotastic (Jan 25, 2014)

I know that it's immature to feel this way but "It's not fair! It's not fair!" why isn't this working for me anymore? Same thing happened with hairdrenalin, mofos were getting 1 inch and even 3 inches in 7 weeks and here I am with my measly half inch.  My sister is all well, maybe you were meant to just share things with others but not reap the benefits yourself.  <---Bump, that, I am going to comb through this thread and hopefully pick up on some new techniques.  and will try again next week. My hair is back in twists so if I get any new growth it will be noticeable. Please wish me luck b/c I definitely need it. Lol


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 28, 2014)

I started my inversion method on Sunday but skipped yesterday because of a severe migraine. I'm going to invert through Sunday to get 7 consistent days in. Hubby took a starting pic for me


----------



## coolhandlulu (Jan 29, 2014)

Gearing up for February.  This is the only different thing I've been doing along with massages.  My once see through temple area edges are now thicker and well defined.  Also I'm regaining my widows peak.  If this is all I gain, it will be a success.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Feb 1, 2014)

Can someone give me some advice on how to straighten my pics I'm at my wits end 


This is my beginning pic just finished my 1st inversion.


----------



## zazzi (Feb 1, 2014)

I only completed 4 or 5 days in January but I'll be oiling with my sulfur mix and inverting tomorrow thru 2/7.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Feb 1, 2014)

Yay Feb 1st is here! I'm still inverting despite my lack of results last month. I think I had a growth spurt last week from my nasty tasting, acne inducing vitamins. 

Sending out good vibes so we all get some growth!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 1, 2014)

I will be taking a starting pic and inverting later this evening or tonight...


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Feb 1, 2014)

Is that time again, I not sure how much results last time but I'm hopeful that ill get some good results this month it seems like it was forever ago lol - let's go


----------



## kupenda (Feb 1, 2014)

Scalp massage with Wild Growth oil, invert 4 minutes


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey ladies. Day one complete trimmed my hair and massaged with Africa's best ultimate herbal oil. Here are my starting pics. One side of my head grows faster than the other so the left is at the first line and the right side is at the second. Crossing my fingers for an inch of growth this month


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 1, 2014)

Didn't get to take a starting pic but I massaged my scalp with my NJoy oil and inverted for 5 minutes.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Cocoloves (Feb 1, 2014)

Day 1 complete using grapeseed oil mix to massage my scalp for 4 minutes


----------



## yora88 (Feb 1, 2014)

This will by my first round of inversion. I applied my njoy oil, then inverted for 4 minutes.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## nrock (Feb 1, 2014)

Day one done. Massaged in Njoy oil.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Feb 2, 2014)

Day 1 done. 5 min with warmed sulfur oil on scalp.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 2, 2014)

Day 1 done with WGO.

 Let's go ladies!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Feb 2, 2014)

Time for inversion day 1!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Feb 2, 2014)

Day 1 complete


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 2, 2014)

Day 1 completed.  No warm oil or anything to the scalp, I forgot it was the first lol, will be doing day 2 later


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 2, 2014)

I had an EXTREME headache yesterday so I did not invert however I did do inversion this morning.  I heated up some monistat 7 with other oils and massaged it in then inverted before work.  I have a ton of new growth on my perimeter.  I really wouldn't know exactly how much because I didn't measure my length before I installed my braids for the C&G challenge.  It is time to redo my perimeter though so I will do the "initial measurement and measure again next month.....


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 2, 2014)

I might be inverting later with warm oil and Sulphur like when you have a book on my lap style! I am cramping so badly and I'm not use to having cramps. I feel like crap! I just took a hot bath and I feel so nauseous


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Day 2 done


----------



## yodie (Feb 2, 2014)

Day 2 inverted. 
Seems like I always get dizzy when I invert now. Didn't happen Dec and Jan.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 2, 2014)

I started today. I'm using Green Magic on my scalp.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 2, 2014)

Day one.  Used fenugreek/rosemary oil.  Inverted 6 minutes.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 2, 2014)

Day 2 complete!


----------



## Cocoloves (Feb 2, 2014)

Day 2 complete.  Have noticed my twa is much thicker since doing inversions.  There is growth too.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey Ladies, i'm apologize for missing out on Day one and not sending my reminder out. I do hope you can all forgive me. 

Captain is still on board and i want to thank you all for keeping this thread alive every 1st of the month. I will start my inversion session 2 days late this round so tomorrow i'll start.

Will checking with more details tomorrow, until then please do take care and Lets Get That Inch.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 2, 2014)

Day 2 done


----------



## naija24 (Feb 2, 2014)

i slacked off in january. i'll start my feb. inversion tonight!! i hope i get another inch by saturday!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 3, 2014)

Done with day 7. I will measure this weekend on wash day. I started taking my GNC Ultra Nourish on the 22nd. Hopefully this boosts my results during my inversion in Feb


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Feb 3, 2014)

Day 2 done. 5 min with warmed sulfur oil on scalp.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Feb 3, 2014)

I hate that it seems I always have a full belly before I invert :/ I get in the house late, and like to do it before bed, but I also have to eat before bed. I'll invert before eating tomorrow.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Feb 3, 2014)

Day 2 inversion done


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 3, 2014)

yodie said:


> Day 2 inverted.
> Seems like I always get dizzy when I invert now. Didn't happen Dec and Jan.



yodie, have you changed anything during the inversion process?  Perhaps, you may need to change your position.  What are you putting on your scalp?  Some things contain ingredients that may cause dizziness.  What you put on your scalp gets absorbed into your body.  Just food for thought.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 3, 2014)

So far, I inverted only one day. I forgot to do it yesterday, but I'm back on track for today.  I will make up the lost day at the end of the week.  I didn't take any starting pictures for this month.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2014)

I bombed last month, but I'm back in the game this month. I started last night, so day 1 down. Will set a reminder on my watch to make sure I get it in this week.


----------



## yodie (Feb 3, 2014)

newgrowth15 said:


> yodie, have you changed anything during the inversion process?  Perhaps, you may need to change your position.  What are you putting on your scalp?  Some things contain ingredients that may cause dizziness.  What you put on your scalp gets absorbed into your body.  Just food for thought.



I'm using Paltas on my scalp and I hang over the bed. Paltas is the only new ingredient to the process.

Day 3 inverted.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 3, 2014)

Day 2 completed.


----------



## Cocoloves (Feb 3, 2014)

Day 3 done with hot oil treatment


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 3, 2014)

yodie said:


> I'm using Paltas on my scalp and I hang over the bed. Paltas is the only new ingredient to the process.
> 
> Day 3 inverted.



yodie, I'm not familiar with Paltas.  What is it and what does it contain?  Maybe try sitting with your head bent toward your lap instead of hanging over the bed to see if that helps.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 3, 2014)

Day 3 done

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## babyt87 (Feb 3, 2014)

Day 1 and 2 done


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey everyone Day 1 started for me today. I think i inverted about 3 different times.....no i wasn't trying to make up for missed days. I washed and henna'd my hair today and used porosity conditioner after. This is my first time using henna in 21/2 years soi guess my hair got a nice surprise. Also my hair seens to have gotten thicker too. I do have some pictures from today so i'll post them in a follow up post. Oh BTW i'm also 10wks post relaxed. 

HHG Ladies


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 3, 2014)

Day 3 complete!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Feb 3, 2014)

2nd day complete.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 3, 2014)

Day threee lol


----------



## nrock (Feb 3, 2014)

Checking in fr days two and three.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Feb 3, 2014)

Day 3 with warmed sulfur oil done.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Feb 4, 2014)

Inversion day 3 complete even through the Flu :/


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 4, 2014)

The second time that I inverted. I might do it two more times to catch up today or do every other day , idk. I applied warm sweet almond oil to the scalp and massaged a little,  I hate massaging, it's relaxing but it messes up your style, even with me trying to stay close to the scalp I just can't


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 4, 2014)

Day 4 done no oil today


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 4, 2014)

Going to start Friday.  I'm getting my hair blowed out allowing me to get to my scalp which is something I don't get to do since it's always braided up.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

Finished day 3. Going to try making sure I spritz and baggy before inverting.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 4, 2014)

Day 2 completed. I know i promised pics and they are coming.


----------



## Cocoloves (Feb 4, 2014)

Day 4: done


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Feb 4, 2014)

Day 4 done with warmed sulfur oil on scalp.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 4, 2014)

Day three complete.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 4, 2014)

third inversion done, will do the fourth in a couple of hours, with sulphur and warm oil on the scalp


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 5, 2014)

Day 4 completed with WGO


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 5, 2014)

Day 3 done.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 5, 2014)

Day 4 done--no massage or oil.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Feb 5, 2014)

Day 4 complete


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 5, 2014)

4th inversion complete


----------



## nrock (Feb 5, 2014)

Checking in fr days 4 and 5.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 5, 2014)

Day 5 done

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Cocoloves (Feb 5, 2014)

Day 5 done


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 5, 2014)

Day 4 and 5 complete


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 5, 2014)

5th inversion done with Sulphur to the scalp


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 6, 2014)

Day 4 is actually done.  I posted yesterday that it was day 4, but I was wrong.  No oil and no massage.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Feb 6, 2014)

Day 5 done with warmed sulfur oil on scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 6, 2014)

Day 4 completed.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Feb 6, 2014)

Day 5 complete


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2014)

Completed day 4.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 6, 2014)

PureSilver is it too late to join?  I read your original post but I'm confused...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 6, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> @PureSilver is it too late to join?  I read your original post but I'm confused...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




KiWiStyle not at all too late but what is it that you are confused about dear.


----------



## naija24 (Feb 6, 2014)

Any of you getting an actual inch a month through doing this?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 6, 2014)

Day 6 done

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 6, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> KiWiStyle not at all too late but what is it that you are confused about dear.



I'm not clear on how long we are to invert, is it everyday?  Do you guys apply oil everyday or GHE?  Is everyone checking in daily?  Is there a preferred oil to use?  I tend to make things more complicated than they really are so my apologies in advance .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 6, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm not clear on how long we are to invert, is it everyday?  Do you guys apply oil everyday or GHE?  Is everyone checking in daily?  Is there a preferred oil to use?  I tend to make things more complicated than they really are so my apologies in advance .  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hey buddy, you're making it too complicated  
The challenge is to invert for 4 minutes on a daily basis for seven days once a month. Most people apply an oil to scalp before inverting. You can use the oil of your choice. I usually check in on a daily basis the week I'm inverting. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 6, 2014)

Loosed my hair and started this month's inversion.

Day 1 done.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Feb 6, 2014)

@naija24

The very first time I did it back in October 2013 I did get an inch. In November and January (skipped December) I got a little less than an inch. This time I'm doing it with sulfur oil so I'm hoping I get an inch again.

ETA: Day 6 done with warmed sulfur oil on scalp.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 6, 2014)

Day 6 done one more to go. I'm experiencing lots of itching so I hope that = hair growth


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 6, 2014)

Day 4 and 5 done.


----------



## nrock (Feb 7, 2014)

Day 6 done with warm Paltas, Njoy oil and MSM cream mix.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 7, 2014)

Day 5 completed, inverted twice today..


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 7, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Hey buddy, you're making it too complicated  The challenge is to invert for 4 minutes on a daily basis for seven days once a month. Most people apply an oil to scalp before inverting. You can use the oil of your choice. I usually check in on a daily basis the week I'm inverting.  Hope this helps.



Thanks buddy!  You answered my questions and yes it was very helpful.  I inverted today so tomorrow makes Day 2!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 7, 2014)

DAY 1completed!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Feb 7, 2014)

Day 6 complete


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 7, 2014)

Day 5 completed.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 7, 2014)

6th inversion


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 7, 2014)

xu93texas thanks for the quick response to KiWiStyle questions, really appreciate that.

On another note, i have started over my session of inversion because i don't think that i was doing the most since Feb 1st. I missed 2 days, i haven't been massaging or oiling and those are things that i'd like to keep consistent with to achieve the maximum benefits. 

I started my new Day 1 an hour ago, oiled with Paltas LG and castor oil, i didn't warm any of the oils and i massaged and inverted for 4 mins. I'm late but better later than never.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 7, 2014)

I completed Day 5 yesterday.  I will do Day 6 later tonight.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 7, 2014)

yodie, did you ever figure out what may have caused your dizziness?


----------



## yodie (Feb 7, 2014)

^^^ No. It may have been no sleep, not enough food, etc. I say that because I haven't experienced headaches since. Thanks for checking. Inverting is working for me along with no heat. My hair is thriving.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 7, 2014)

Ive been sick the past few days (again) so I didnt have any interest in hanging upside down but im feeling a smidge better today so ill start back up. Today will count as day 2. Massage, no oil. Inverted for 3 minutes and now im heading to the gym (cant workout with an oily runny scalp)


----------



## kupenda (Feb 7, 2014)

I have noticed growth. About half an inch since January's inversion. But idk if thats from the inversion or just my standard rate


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 7, 2014)

Just realized I've been inverting for 7 mins instead of 4! Hope this hasn't affected my growth negatively..


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 7, 2014)

Day 2 Inversion COMPLETED.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2014)

Day 7 done

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Cocoloves (Feb 7, 2014)

Day 6 done.  Completely forgot to do it yesterday


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 7, 2014)

yodie, I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 7, 2014)

Day 6 done, no oil


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 7, 2014)

Day 6 done with massage, but no oil.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 7, 2014)

Last day of inversion with Sulphur on the scalp


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 7, 2014)

Day 6. No oil


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 7, 2014)

Day 2 done!


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 8, 2014)

Day 6 completed.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 8, 2014)

Day 7 complete!!! Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## nrock (Feb 8, 2014)

Day 7 done with no oil.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 8, 2014)

Day 7 heated fenugreek/rosemary oil


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 8, 2014)

Day 3 completed with hot six oil.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2014)

I missed last night. Need to make sure I get it in today.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2014)

I think I'm on day 5. Day 5 done.


----------



## Cocoloves (Feb 8, 2014)

Day 7 done.  Hair is really thick with all this care.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hubby wasn't home to take my pic so I tried my best. I didn't get a full inch this time.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 8, 2014)

trendsetta25 said:


> Hubby wasn't home to take my pic so I tried my best. I didn't get a full inch this time.



some people get more length later on in the month


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 8, 2014)

i don't take pics because in the pics it always looks the same.  but . i always seem like i see a difference in my new growth . even when i stretch it i don't see that much of a difference to yell about.  but whatever,  I'm glad my hair is looking thicker


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 9, 2014)

Day 7 is done.


----------



## marta9227 (Feb 9, 2014)

trendsetta25 said:


> Hubby wasn't home to take my pic so I tried my best. I didn't get a full inch this time.



I'm still impressed with the length you did get!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 9, 2014)

Day 7 completed last night.  I was just too tired to post.

trendsetta25, you did get your full inch based on the pictures you posted.  In Pic 1 you are just barely touching 7 in Pic 3 you are just barely touching 8.  Look closely girl--you can claim your inch for the month.


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 9, 2014)

Day 2 done.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2014)

Day 4 completed...almost forgot.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2014)

Think I finished day 6? yesterday.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 10, 2014)

Day 5 completed before I forget. I decided to invert after my shampoo and with my tea mix and a very nourishing conditioner on my scalp.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 10, 2014)

really trying to keep up, i missed days again. Now i'm having the MS blues. Ladies how has it been going this session. I know i have some growth pics to follow to make the comparison.


----------



## DivaJones (Feb 10, 2014)

Starting my day one today


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 10, 2014)

newgrowth15 said:


> Day 7 completed last night.  I was just too tired to post.
> 
> @trendsetta25, you did get your full inch based on the pictures you posted.  In Pic 1 you are just barely touching 7 in Pic 3 you are just barely touching 8.  Look closely girl--you can claim your inch for the month.



I think my head was tilted when taking the picture. I'm going to use a measuring tape for my Feb Inversion to see if i am gaining an inch.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2014)

completed day 7. I plan to keep on going. I will invert at least a few days a week.


----------



## nrock (Feb 10, 2014)

I plan to get my vitamins in to my system so that the blood is enriched for next month's inversion. I just cut what I believe was "scab" hair and my hair is really thanking me. I will use inversion to get my 2 inches back and the some.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Feb 10, 2014)

completed day 7 days ago,


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 10, 2014)

Day 3 done!


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 11, 2014)

IDK if this has been posted before but this girl got 3 inches in 3 months doing the inversion method.  her goal was to do it for 4 months but I guess she said she got sick or something and couldn't do it the last month so in total she got 3.5 inches in 4 months...  I mean, that's not bad at all...!  
It's inspiring to say the least
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idCvDHNQg7o


----------



## DivaJones (Feb 11, 2014)

Day 2 of Inversion!


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 11, 2014)

Day 4 done!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Feb 12, 2014)

I forgot to post that I finished Day 7. It looks like I got .5 - .75 inches.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Day 5 completed before I forget. I decided to invert after my shampoo and with my tea mix and a very nourishing conditioner on my scalp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Day 6 completed last night.

I had to quote my last post because I don't know how to post on this dang on app on the Samsung galaxy note 3.  If anyone has any suggestions that would be really great.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 12, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Day 6 completed last night.
> 
> I had to quote my last post because I don't know how to post on this dang on app on the Samsung galaxy note 3.  If anyone has any suggestions that would be really great.



I don't know how people do it on a regular PC or laptop but I just click top part of the quote the Grey part and press quote on the galaxy and Ipad


----------



## DivaJones (Feb 12, 2014)

Inversion complete


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I don't know how people do it on a regular PC or laptop but I just click top part of the quote the Grey part and press quote on the galaxy and Ipad



Thanks Lilmama1011.  I'm trying to reply to the thread not reply to someone's post... The problem seems to be with the app itself so I'm forced to use my Internet browser, ugh.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 12, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Day 6 completed last night.
> 
> I had to quote my last post because I don't know how to post on this dang on app on the Samsung galaxy note 3.  If anyone has any suggestions that would be really great.



You select the little button on the bottom of the phone (looks like a piece of paper to me) dk how else to describe it (the button to the left of the home button) and select reply.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2014)

Did inversion last night and tonight.


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 12, 2014)

Day 5 done!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Feb 12, 2014)

I got off to a late start this month. I did day 5 yesterday, tonight is my day 6. 

Now, I'm in protective styling (I'm hiding it, I might as well be real!) so I can stop watching it grow.  I know. New found long hair is like that new doll you got when you were little - you just can't leave it alone . 

















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 13, 2014)

Day 6 down. One more to go. I can tell I have growth, I know some say they notice the once several weeks later. Idk, I have braids in and I can't gauge the growth. I will do it for one week each month until I take these out then do a length check.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 13, 2014)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> I got off to a late start this month. I did day 5 yesterday, tonight is my day 6.
> 
> Now, I'm in protective styling (I'm hiding it, I might as well be real!) so I can stop watching it grow.  I know. New found long hair is like that new doll you got when you were little - you just can't leave it alone .
> 
> ...



I agree, sometimes I have to trace my hair back to my scalp to actually convince myself that it is the length that it is (in certain areas).  My hair is nowhere near yours but slowly but surely it is creeping it's way to where I want it to be. I'm like you, I have to hide my hair to keep from messing with it and retaining my growth.  Anyway,  thank you for the update WITH pictures, I definitely see growth....


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 13, 2014)

Day one, no oil.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2014)

Day 7 COMPLETED!


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 13, 2014)

Day 6 done!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

Did my inversion tonight.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm starting tonight as I've been super busy


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 14, 2014)

Day 7 done!


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 14, 2014)

Deleted post.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 14, 2014)

I just completed the 7 days. The first 2-3 days I did inverted for 7 min, not 4.  For some reason I thought it was 7.... Smh. I need to slow down.   Anyway, my hair is in braids so I won't really be able to tell until I take them out. I'll keep you ladies posted.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's my pic for this months inversion. Haven't gained anything but that's okay...first pic is from last month and second one this month.



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, it is taking me forever to finish day 7. Just couldn't get to it last week. So, I'm doing day 7 tonight...hopefully.


















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2014)

I did inversion tonight. Skipped yesterday.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 19, 2014)

Day number 1 again/do over.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 22, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Day number 1 again/do over.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Ugh, I am pretty sure I inverted yesterday. I am inverting now.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 23, 2014)

Day 3

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## dominicanpixie (Feb 23, 2014)

For those of you that saw growth doing this method, how long until you saw the inch? At the end of the 7 days, or end of month?


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 24, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my pic for this months inversion. Haven't gained anything but that's okay...first pic is from last month and second one this month.
> 
> View attachment 246709
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


i can see a difference in your progress from the first time you started inverting, Congrats HairPleezeGrow



dominicanpixie said:


> For those of you that saw growth doing this method, how long until you saw the inch? At the end of the 7 days, or end of month?



I saw a difference after my 7 days and as the month goes on i see a tad bit more.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Feb 24, 2014)

Okay so the last time I inverted, I think I may have pulled a muscle or something :/ I didn't do anything strenuous, just the "touch my toes" pose for 4 min and I have pain in my right leg lately when sitting. Its intense, uncomfortable pain. I need to make an appt to see an Orthopedic doc so until then inversions on hold. Now I'm not 100% sure that the pose was the cause, the pain didn't happen during the week of inversion or even the week after. I'm only assuming :/


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 25, 2014)

Inverted yesterday

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

Not sure what I did with inversion last week if anything. I did my inversion last night. Whew the blood was flowing to my head. I should have gained 2" from just that inversion alone


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 25, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Not sure what I did with inversion last week if anything. I did my inversion last night. Whew the blood was flowing to my head. I should have gained 2" from just that inversion alone



I don't think I have  been inverting correctly. I hung off the couch at a sharper angle with my knees above my head last night.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I don't think I have  been inverting correctly. I hung off the couch at a sharper angle with my knees above my head last night.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Yeah, I seem to have to be on something very high to get the same result. And I have to hang off the bed backwards a certain way to get a good head rush. I don't get the same effect if I hang forward.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Feb 25, 2014)

I need to get back to this....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 25, 2014)

So, I am about to invert the new and improved Faith way. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Feb 25, 2014)

doing day 3 of inversion. already i feel like my roots starting to pop. so happy!


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 25, 2014)

Going to start this up again in a few days, how are you ladies inverting exactly? Sitting? standing?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 25, 2014)

Channy31 said:


> Going to start this up again in a few days, how are you ladies inverting exactly? Sitting? standing?



laying on my back off the edge of the bed


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 25, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> laying on my back off the edge of the bed



but i heard that was dangerous, but it's  not hurting me


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 25, 2014)

I need to try this so I can believe it for myself. I get dizzy so quick that I have been avoiding this for quite some time, but I'm tired of watching from the bleachers and want to get in the game, lol.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 26, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Okay so the last time I inverted, I think I may have pulled a muscle or something :/ I didn't do anything strenuous, just the "touch my toes" pose for 4 min and I have pain in my right leg lately when sitting. Its intense, uncomfortable pain. I need to make an appt to see an Orthopedic doc so until then inversions on hold. Now I'm not 100% sure that the pose was the cause, the pain didn't happen during the week of inversion or even the week after. I'm only assuming :/



PinkSunshine77 Be careful that you don't injure yourself. Inversion can be bad if you aren't doing it correctly, maybe you should take a break until you are well again, then you can try doing it a different way like hanging off the bed.



faithVA said:


> Not sure what I did with inversion last week if anything. I did my inversion last night. Whew the blood was flowing to my head. *I should have gained 2" from just that inversion alone *



Thanks is not enough faithVA i would like to try your technique. LOL @ the bolded.



faithVA said:


> Yeah, I seem to have to be on something very high to get the same result. And I have to hang off the bed backwards a certain way to get a good head rush. I don't get the same effect if I hang forward.



Maybe you ladies are really on to something by the backward hanging technique. 



Channy31 said:


> Going to start this up again in a few days, how are you ladies inverting exactly? Sitting? standing?



I usually do mine standing and bending over from the waist but faithVA got me thinking and wanting to try her technique.



Smiley79 said:


> I need to try this so I can believe it for myself. I get dizzy so quick that I have been avoiding this for quite some time, but I'm tired of watching from the bleachers and want to get in the game, lol.



Yes you should get in the game. You will definitely get some results. welcome to the challenge Smiley79


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 26, 2014)

Inverted day something, new method.

Edit: Day 2 new method. I think I should measure my hair to monitor my progress.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks PureSilver!  I'm gonna research and find a technique that would cause me the least dizziness. I get dizzy very easily, but I do look forward to experimenting this method.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 26, 2014)

i must try a new technique come March first, my hair growth has slowed a little but since i have another 3 months before i relax, i might as well get the most out of it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 26, 2014)

I forgot a day so tonight is day 7. Im not sure if I got any growth, because im wearing celies. I may take the braids down and redo them before the weekend


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 27, 2014)

I posted an update in the "12" inches in 12 months" challenge thread. I completed the 7th day of inverting on the 14th, took a pic on the 20th and I was a little over 4" in the nape area.  I took a pic today on Feb 27th and I am well over 5".  I will attach pics.  
Feb 20th:


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am on my phone so I have to add the pics desperately because it won't add more than one on a post at a time but this pic is from today, the exact same braid.  I had to ale it out and redo the perimeter.  But I measures and I'm over 5".


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 27, 2014)

Day 3. Going to measure this evening.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 1, 2014)

Day one was yesterday for me. Fenugreek/rosemary oil.  

Day two today - same program.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 1, 2014)

I think I forgot to inver yesterday. Maybe I forgot to post? I need to invert today. Day4

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 1, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I think I forgot to inver yesterday. Maybe I forgot to post? I need to invert today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Inverted.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 1, 2014)

o. ok its the first


----------



## nrock (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok ladies, it's on! Day one complete.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry for the late post ladies, i'm still here. This session i am going to try a different method. faithVA made me wanna venture into something different. I'll invert after i wash this matted hair of mine and hand off the bed for 4 mins. I cannot show any true length right now because i am 14 weeks post relaxer, and i know i have promised pics last month. I will definitely have comparison pics though when i relax. Since November i think i have gained a solid 2.5 inches and that i am grateful for.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 2, 2014)

Day one of inversion done with Sulphur on the scalp and warm oil on the scalp and hair


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 2, 2014)

Day three. No oil.


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 2, 2014)

Day three done


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Mar 2, 2014)

Day 1 for me


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 2, 2014)

Flat ironed my hair this wknd so I'll start my inversion Tues night.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 2, 2014)

I giving it a try again after a two month hiatus from this challenge. Im using the sulfur growth oil and inverted today  hanging off the side of my bed


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 3, 2014)

Day 2 of inversion for 4 minutes.  Did it with Sulphur to the scalp and warm sweet almond oil.  I have to remember not to use Sulphur because I'm going to relax in two weeks


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 3, 2014)

Day four. No oil.


----------



## nrock (Mar 4, 2014)

Checking in for days 2 and three with warm Paltas mixed with MSM cream massaged on the scalp.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 4, 2014)

3rd inversion done with warm sweet almond oil for 4 minutes


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Mar 4, 2014)

Has anyone actually gotten an inch from this? Or even increased growth? I'm skeptical of the videos i've seen. Maybe ill just try it. idk...


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 4, 2014)

Day 5. No oil.

 I'm not sure how much growth if any I have from this. I'm on my fourth month. I just feel that if here is a chance I should take it. I will continue until 6 months when I think I'm getting my next touch up, and then decide what to do.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 4, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> Has anyone actually gotten an inch from this? Or even increased growth? I'm skeptical of the videos i've seen. Maybe ill just try it. idk...



I got an inch last month from doing it. I posted pics on here, they are on one of the last few pages.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am not due to start my inversion for March for about another week but I am going to start today, I'm slowly moving it up so I can eventually start day 1 on the 1st of each month. It is just easier for me to keep track that way. Also, I am going to do the inversion in the sauna after I get finished working out.  I'll take a few pics from today and then again in 7 days and then more later in the month since my growth from this method seems to be delayed. I got an inch last month but it wasn't on the 7th day. I noticed it about a week after.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 4, 2014)

Skipped a couple of days. I might do one more before I am done until next month

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Tonto (Mar 4, 2014)

Ended my inversion yesterday. I'm waiting for April to do another one


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 4, 2014)

I inverted yesterday, this time I massaged my hemp oil in my hair


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 4, 2014)

Starting all over again...its been rough. Today will be day 1 for me. I did invert 2 days ago but i missed yesterday. Oiled my scalp already so i just have to hang off the bed now.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh lord, maybe i'm too heavy to hand from my bed. I was hanging from my waist down while lying on my back. Now i have a headache. Mercy, i may have to go back to my original technique. Everything is NOT for Everyone


----------



## nagasbabi (Mar 4, 2014)

Would getting an inversion table help this I'm willing to get one 


I know inversion works because u c it on the pyramids of that lady bent over and she has long flowing hair that's my favorite it's literally on the walls telling us 

So does anybody have an inversion table to do this correctly cause all I can see is me falling and busting my head off the edge of my bed if I don't get one lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 4, 2014)

I start my second set of inverting on Thursday!  I think I got more than my average growth last month but I didn't measure beforehand so I don't know how much.


----------



## nrock (Mar 4, 2014)

Day 4 done with warm Paltas and msm cream.  I will be adding Emu and Jojoba to the mix as soon as I find them in y closet.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 4, 2014)

Ummm...day 1 done  :-/  I forgot


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 5, 2014)

4th inversion complete.  Done after deep condition so head was still warm


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 5, 2014)

Day six. No oil. New growth is nice and tangled thanks to massaging.


----------



## sj10460 (Mar 5, 2014)

I started this two days ago on Monday and my day seven will be Sunday. I'm using a mix of EVOO, Castor Oil and Peppermint Oil. I love the way Peppermint Oil feels on my scalp. I have severage breakage in my nape area so I'm hoping to retain an inch or at least enough to braid so I can nurse it back to health.

Q: Has anyone attempted this while in a weave?


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 5, 2014)

Inverted again last night with hemp oil


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm on my fifth day, annoyingly missed out a day however.

Should I do an extra one on the end?


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 5, 2014)

Channy31 said:


> I'm on my fifth day, annoyingly missed out a day however.
> 
> *Should I do an extra one on the end?*



I would and normally do if i miss 1 day, if i mis 2 days i start over....but thats just me.


----------



## nrock (Mar 6, 2014)

Day 5 done.  I missed a day as well.  I will add an extra day on the end or double up on one day.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 6, 2014)

Day seven. Done


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 6, 2014)

Checking in for Day 2, Day 3 will be done later today. HHG ladies, i hope i get some good results this session. 

It seems these last few months my cycle is timing my inversion challenge, not a nice feeling but i must invert pms or no pms


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 6, 2014)

Inversion day 1 began today!


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 7, 2014)

Day 1 completed today. I applied TPS Rosemary pomade to scalp and edges before inverting.


----------



## sj10460 (Mar 7, 2014)

Today is day 5. I do it the same time everyday and make it an alarm so I won't forget.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 7, 2014)

Day 2 done with EVOO w/peppermint oil.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 7, 2014)

If I return to inversion, I will definitely have to do it where my legs are elevated on the couch and my back is flat on the floor. The dangling my head off the side of the bed was too much for my migraines. I got throbbing headaches.


----------



## nrock (Mar 7, 2014)

Day 6 complete.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 8, 2014)

I gave up after day one...instant dizziness for me.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Mar 8, 2014)

nagasbabi said:


> Would getting an inversion table help this I'm willing to get one
> 
> 
> I know inversion works because u c it on the pyramids of that lady bent over and she has long flowing hair that's my favorite it's literally on the walls telling us
> ...





Hi nagasbabi, I was curious about the same thing... we'll actually I started doing the 7 days inversion method in November and was wondering where the inversion method came from. So I went online and found a couple of articles about it and came across one that peeked my interest, here's the link http://www.hairtodaytheretomorrow.com/inversion-therapy-for-hair-loss/#comments. 

The article references Andy Bryant and the inversion table. You invert for 3 minutes at 90 degree angle on the invert table and with the increased circulation to the head the results is said to accelerate hair growth, and even regrow lost hair within 3-6 months. 

Though I won't be buying an inverting table, I decided to give this version of the method a try. My head is bent to my knees for 6-7 min (I doubled the time since I'm not using a table) every day for 3 months at which by the end of April I will check the results. I know that seems like alot, inverting for 1-3 months straight, but I'm reeeeeally curious ! 

What's your take on the article?



















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 10, 2014)

Checking in for yesterday, I inverted without oil but massaged my scalp during.


----------



## sj10460 (Mar 10, 2014)

i completed my seventh day yesterday. I haven't noticed any growth but I am currently weaved up. My nape area feels a little more fuzzy but there isn't even an inch back there to braid/twist. I was hoping to be able to braid/twist after the week.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 10, 2014)

I was waiting for my e check to clear for my subscription to start back up, but I completed all seven days with warm sweet almond oil on my scalp


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 11, 2014)

Hair is still straight but finally inverted. Gonna try something a little different and invert twice a day the next 6 days.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 11, 2014)

Checking in for yesterday (day 5).  I missed it yesterday so I did it first thing this morning.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 11, 2014)

Day 6 completed.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 12, 2014)

Day 2 done.


----------



## Chrismiss (Mar 12, 2014)

Crazy question: Do you avoid doing this while menstruating? My week to invert coincided with the start of my menses and it seems like my menses was weird.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 12, 2014)

I am on month 2, day 6 of inverting.  Hopefully i will get another inch this month.  I have decided to leave my braids in until July, I take sections out and rebraid them often though so I dont receive any matting or buildup.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 12, 2014)

ive always wanted to try this.

is it forbidden for people with high blood pressure? ( i am taking medication ). 

anyone in this case?

i cant beleive some of you get an inch per month!


----------



## nagasbabi (Mar 12, 2014)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Hi nagasbabi, I was curious about the same thing... we'll actually I started doing the 7 days inversion method in November and was wondering where the inversion method came from. So I went online and found a couple of articles about it and came across one that peeked my interest, here's the link http://www.hairtodaytheretomorrow.com/inversion-therapy-for-hair-loss/#comments.  The article references Andy Bryant and the inversion table. You invert for 3 minutes at 90 degree angle on the invert table and with the increased circulation to the head the results is said to accelerate hair growth, and even regrow lost hair within 3-6 months.  Though I won't be buying an inverting table, I decided to give this version of the method a try. My head is bent to my knees for 6-7 min (I doubled the time since I'm not using a table) every day for 3 months at which by the end of April I will check the results. I know that seems like alot, inverting for 1-3 months straight, but I'm reeeeeally curious !  What's your take on the article?        _______________________________________  ~Current hair length: BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!:woohoo2:  ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Kinky Curly Natural  ~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  April 2014 for MBL  ~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. Updated pics mid January 2014




Sorry I took so long to respond I'm so late I don't know how to work this forum just yet  lol but that article is extremely interesting and has a lot of knowledge cause I thought I could just hang upside any which way like I was batman lol but at a 90 degree angle makes more sense ... Has anyone experienced random hairs growing in random places do to this because of the blood flow up there like on there face or around there necks like extremely long hairs sprouting like bean sprouts almost lol?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 12, 2014)

Is anyone else getting an itchy and tender scalp?  Since inverting this month, my scalp has been so darn tender, I hope that's a good thing.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 13, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Is anyone else getting an itchy and tender scalp?  Since inverting this month, my scalp has been so darn tender, I hope that's a good thing.



Happens to me all the time...I thought I was the only one


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Mar 13, 2014)

Do you HAVE to heat up the oil when inverting? Has anyone done a round without heating the oil and gotten good results?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 13, 2014)

Altruisticoam said:


> Happens to me all the time...I thought I was the only one



Thanks Altruisticoam.  Are you noticing more growth than usual. I haven't bothered with measuring because I figured I'd know if inverting is effective soon enough.   Maybe I'll measure next month.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 13, 2014)

Checking in for yesterday, I completed day 7.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 14, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks Altruisticoam.  Are you noticing more growth than usual. I haven't bothered with measuring because I figured I'd know if inverting is effective soon enough.   Maybe I'll measure next month.



When I'm consistent I think I see the extra inch, however I don't invert every month.


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 14, 2014)

No idea if I gained any length tbh. I didn't know where I started at the start of the week. I'll be able to work it out on my next length check in a few weeks though


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 14, 2014)

Is it too late to join? I will start this tonight!


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 15, 2014)

Not at all KidneyBean86 I will start with you tonight. I didn't get much out of my session last time i inverted. Welcome to the challenge dear.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 15, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> I gave up after day one...instant dizziness for me.


 Wow, that is not a good thing, maybe inversion is not for you. I wish there was some other technique you could try



FollicleFanatic said:


> Hair is still straight but finally inverted. Gonna try something a little different and invert twice a day the next 6 days.



FollicleFanatic that sounds exciting.


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 16, 2014)

Just checked and my hair has grown for sure! I want to say an inch but I don't know, super excited to do a length check now


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 16, 2014)

Started my first day was today.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 16, 2014)

I had to restart because I missed a day. Day 2 complete.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 16, 2014)

Inversion has caused gray hair to pop out that I never had before. Booooooo!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 16, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Inversion has caused gray hair to pop out that I never had before. Booooooo!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I think you mean Inversion has caused you to become more aware of grays that you had never seen before, that to me is GROWTH. smile chica, Inversion is doing you some good now cover that with some indigo/henna and all shall be well.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 16, 2014)

PureSilver said:
			
		

> I think you mean Inversion has caused you to become more aware of grays that you had never seen before, that to me is GROWTH. smile chica, Inversion is doing you some good now cover that with some indigo/henna and all shall be well.



No ma'am they are around my hairline and temples. And are and inch or less long. I am always in my hair and these are new. :cries: I am assuming I am getting other growth as well. 

I am going to order some indigo. Any good online vendors for indigo with fast shipping?

It is baby hurrs. Fine tiny hairs sprouting from ear to ear.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 16, 2014)

My scalp feels itchy & tingly since I inverted.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 17, 2014)

I'll have to back off inversion. My new growth has been tangling when I massage my scalp.  had to wet my hair this morning to detangle in the shower and low bun it. I'll see if it is possible to massage bunned hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 17, 2014)

halfindian said:


> I'll have to back off inversion. My new growth has been tangling when I massage my scalp.  had to wet my hair this morning to detangle in the shower and low bun it. I'll see if it is possible to massage bunned hair.



Don't give up just yet.  Is it possible you're massaging wrong??  Most people don't realize that a proper scalp massage does not involve agitating the hair.  You should firmly press your fingers on your scalp and move them in a circular motion, you should see your forehead I move if you're doing it correctly.   I hope you can continue to invert if it's helping.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 17, 2014)

Checking in for day 2. Day 3 will be done later this evening before bed


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 18, 2014)

Whoops forgot to post  last night but day 3 is done.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm getting lazy y'all. It works for me. Still have to do Marchs inversion but I'm slacking. I ended up with a pulled muscle that still hasn't healed from the last time I did inversion. My advice, keep it simple & always warm up those muscles before stretching. Lesson learned


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 18, 2014)

I think I have normal growth and no extras because I was just cbl and now I'm almost apl, like real close but I would say only a inch a d a half, I have to see


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 18, 2014)

december 2013 even i trimmed all my thin ends off 



march 2013 after 3 month stretch


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 19, 2014)

Finally started the 2x inversion plan today. I also completed yesterday too bc SO was like 'get over there and do your inversion. And you haven't been wearing your scarf to bed either humph.' Dang is he on LHCF payroll?


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 19, 2014)

day 4 complete


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 19, 2014)

Day 1 of Inversion. Still felt a tiny muscle strain in that right leg but it's getting better.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 19, 2014)

KiWiStyle thanks. I was doing it wrong. Sigh. I'll give it another go. 

Is it possible to massage the scalp without taking down my bun?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2014)

halfindian said:


> KiWiStyle thanks. I was doing it wrong. Sigh. I'll give it another go.
> 
> Is it possible to massage the scalp without taking down my bun?



Of course.  If your bun is loose enough it can be done...I wear a single french braid as my protective style and I can oil and massage without taking it down.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 19, 2014)

Day 5 complete


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 19, 2014)

I did day 1 on the 16th. I didnt use oil during the inversion, but I used it afterwards and did a mini massage. While im inverting I just hang my head off of the sofa. I hope it works out. Today dh asked what I was doing and he joined me. I think hes doing it for the circulation and stretching benefits lol


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 20, 2014)

Day 2 of Inversion done


----------



## nagasbabi (Mar 20, 2014)

This is no joke it works fast like crazy  it's been a few days and I inverted I think like twice and I thought I was doing it wrong  but my head was itching like mad I even thought I lost hair and everything lol last time I washed and detangled my hair it was bra strap lenghth with some hairs still reaching apl 

Now I go and was my hair tonight and my hair is underneath my bra and is touching my rib cage

I think I'm now  mid back length I showed my sister and she confirmed it......  thank you lord (and not the singer) okkkk! Lol

I'm now mbl


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Mar 20, 2014)

I entered a yoga challenge that ends April 7th.  I will be counting my inversion time into the challenge.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 20, 2014)

Day 6 complete.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 20, 2014)

I might try this again.

 Went to a chinese place for a some treatment and they gave me a complimentary head massage. I felt like he was going to shift my scalp off my head, it was hardcore Made me realise that I've probably been quite soft when I massage my scalp in general.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 20, 2014)

Day 3 inversion complete


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sumra said:


> I might try this again.
> 
> Went to a chinese place for a some treatment and they gave me a complimentary head massage. I felt like he was going to shift my scalp off my head, it was hardcore Made me realise that I've probably been quite soft when I massage my scalp in general.



what treatment? ! was your hair everywhere after Sumra


----------



## BonBon (Mar 21, 2014)

Well he did a head massage after my accupunture. It was rough, but he was gripping my scalp and moving it around. No hair came out lol

 He used the side of his hand as well, leaned on it and moved it hard and very fast. Hard to explain, but its a good way to get the blood flow going.


----------



## nagasbabi (Mar 21, 2014)

Itching in fingers due to inverting feeling like I'm getting bit and things are crawling on me ): 

I have no problem if it makes my hair grow but is it just me


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 21, 2014)

Just checking in.  I haven't been on the board lately, due to moving and unpacking.  I'll restart inverting on Sunday, so that I can go the whole 7 days without missing anything.  It looks like a lot of you are having success with inverting.  I know it works because 4 of the 5 inches I cut off in November are back and I only inverted four days in the beginning of March.  Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 21, 2014)

Prettymetty  I usually invert on the sofa too, sometimes in the bed before I get up in the am or go to sleep.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 21, 2014)

Day 7 done


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 22, 2014)

FollicleFanatic said:


> Prettymetty  I usually invert on the sofa too, sometimes in the bed before I get up in the am or go to sleep.



U just reminded me. I forgot to invert today


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 22, 2014)

Day 4 completed earlier today


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 22, 2014)

I restarted tonight for March.  Day 1 complete.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 23, 2014)

Day 5 done in shower, sulfur oil, massage and then cowashed


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Mar 23, 2014)

Does it work without heating oil?


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 24, 2014)

Day 6 done


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 24, 2014)

I've been getting a beating of all sorts with this inversion session. From PMS to other physical aliments to Lappy being out of commision its just been a lot. Let me see if i can attempt this one final time for this month. I'll start again tomorrow and i hope i ain't got not ish to mess me up this time.


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 24, 2014)

Do you ladies find the oil and massage is necessary?


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok I really need to stop forgetting to do the inversion method after day 3. Look at her results!

http://youtu.be/_bqfBciXtKQ


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 24, 2014)

is anybody else clueless to if it works for them or not?


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm completely clueless, but I figured that it was worth trying.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 25, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> is anybody else clueless to if it works for them or not?



I'm clueless but only because I don't LC and not to mention I have cut my hair twice since starting.  I figure I'd know soon enough though because if I'm back to my pre - cut length before August, I will know for sure because I am tupically a slow grower.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 25, 2014)

Day 1 and Day 2 done.  I forgot to post on Sunday and Monday.  Hopefully, I will remember to come back in tonight to post for day 3.  I used Argan and Castor oils to massage my scalp.  I am hoping for good results this time around.

Channy31, neither the oil nor the massage are necessary, but they do help you to feel relaxed.  I have done the inversion without doing either when my hair was in a braided style and I still achieved good results.  HTH.


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 25, 2014)

newgrowth15 said:


> Day 1 and Day 2 done.  I forgot to post on Sunday and Monday.  Hopefully, I will remember to come back in tonight to post for day 3.  I used Argan and Castor oils to massage my scalp.  I am hoping for good results this time around.
> 
> Channy31, neither the oil nor the massage are necessary, but they do help you to feel relaxed.  I have done the inversion without doing either when my hair was in a braided style and I still achieved good results.  HTH.



Thanks! Its only worked for me once so in April I'm going to attempt to do it properly and know once and for all if its works for me


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 25, 2014)

thinking about ordering this 



last time i ordered this .....



but my hair got stuck in between where the tip meet up with the legs.  but the top one looks like it has a smooth connection.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 25, 2014)

scalp massages feel good but not when you worrying about tangling it with your fingers.  with that ^ i can hold the length and do it i assume


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 25, 2014)

Day 3 complete.  

I used the Argan and Castor oil mixture I made and I tried the scalp massage where I moved my forehead rather than my hair.  It was really nice and relaxing and I felt my scalp tingling and itching afterwards.  I inverted bent at the waist leaning with my forearms on my bed and my head hanging down.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 26, 2014)

Day 7 completed a day late


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 26, 2014)

Completed day 2.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 26, 2014)

I forgot all about this for the month of March!  I'll pick up again for April.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Mar 26, 2014)

nagasbabi said:


> Sorry I took so long to respond I'm so late I don't know how to work this forum just yet  lol but that article is extremely interesting and has a lot of knowledge cause I thought I could just hang upside any which way like I was batman lol but at a 90 degree angle makes more sense ... Has anyone experienced random hairs growing in random places do to this because of the blood flow up there like on there face or around there necks like extremely long hairs sprouting like bean sprouts almost lol?



Ha Ha! nagasbabi, I have experienced hair growth in those areas, but for me it's because I am in the "getting more awesome as the years go by" stage of my life, Lol! But I don't think it's because of the inverting.


















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey ladies hope everyone is getting some kind of result be it growth or thickness.

I forgot to post but I did complete my inversions on Sunday. I did the twice daily ones 5 out of 7 days. 
No idea if this is working but will give it one more shot next month then go back to once daily.


----------



## Mane Event (Mar 26, 2014)

I hate all you guys:

1) I'm not even in this challenge
2) I've been on this board for 5+ years and should know better 
3) DH is going to be so upset with this purchase, as if flipping over the bed wasn't good enough







Ah well! Happy growing ;-D


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Mar 26, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> is anybody else clueless to if it works for them or not?





Pennefeather said:


> I'm completely clueless, but I figured that it was worth trying.






Lilmama1011 and Pennefeather, after some review of my notes and pics I have discovered hair (or my hair) growth has not been tremendously affected by the inversion method as far as the "gain a inch per 7 days" go. Since November I have gained 2 1/4" in 5 months (I cut 1/4" in January) so that is 1/2" - 3/4" per month. That is about the normal hair growth rate. Thankfully I'm retaining the length.

I'm currently not sure if inverting has anything to do with my newfound hair thickness or if it is the vitamins and exercise (I bike, bowl and roller skate). I decided to do my own little test and invert every day til May (3 months) based upon this article, http://www.hairtodaytheretomorrow.co...loss/#comments and see if I can squeeze out 3" by May. By then I can access if inverting has any merit for my hair.

If not I can say this much, it totally relieves the tension in my back and neck and for that I love it.
















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Mar 26, 2014)

halfindian said:


> I'll have to back off inversion. My new growth has been tangling when I massage my scalp.  had to wet my hair this morning to detangle in the shower and low bun it. I'll see if it is possible to massage bunned hair.




@ halfindian, FYI, This hair tutorial shows the proper way to massage your scalp so that you will have no tangles, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ8xHsnMa2Y.

Hope this helps .
















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 26, 2014)

Day 4 complete with scalp massage and oils.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 27, 2014)

Checking in for day 1 & 2 day 2 is today


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 27, 2014)

Mane Event said:


> I hate all you guys:
> 
> 1) I'm not even in this challenge
> 2) I've been on this board for 5+ years and should know better
> ...


Aww man.....dont hate us join us!



newgrowth15 said:


> Day 3 complete.
> 
> I used the Argan and Castor oil mixture I made and *I tried the scalp massage where I moved my forehead rather than my hair.  It was really nice and relaxing and I felt my scalp tingling and itching afterwards.*  I inverted bent at the waist leaning with my forearms on my bed and my head hanging down.


I need to try this, i'll start tomorrow.



ManeStreet said:


> Ok I really need to stop forgetting to do the inversion method after day 3. Look at her results!
> 
> http://youtu.be/_bqfBciXtKQ



It's amazing what consistency can do. I need to stop falling off and remain focused. Here is another video of her inversion results. Thanks for sharing too ManeStreet.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay so for March I have gained length, I just don't know how much.  Allow me to explain. My haircuts in braids and growing like a weed. Normally I find it easy to track how fast my hair grows because I can take out the same braids to see however when I took out the braid that I took out last month, twice within a one week period which I measure t 4.25" and 5.25" respectfully, I was shocked and confused because last night I measured it at 8.25 (about .25"-.50" were several lead hairs). I redo the back perimeter almost weekly because I sweat up a storm at the gym and my hair is fine ad silky, especially in the back and ithe sweat and oils collect there and can cause crazy breakage. My braids are secure, no slippage so the braids at the neck never hang and very rarely does it actually show growth since they are redone almost weekly.  I am not sure what is going on but I am going to just start measuring from the very bottom braid so I won't ever have to second guess my measurements. I don't want to claim to get all this length and when I take out my braids for a progress pic it's only grown like 2"... I see from my tattoos on my neck that it is the exact same section that I measured last month which would mean that it grew approximately 3". I mean I'll take it if that's the case but I don't want to get too excited until I remove any and all doubt. I'll keep you ladies posted.


----------



## Mane Event (Mar 27, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 29, 2014)

Checking in for days 3 & 4.


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Mar 30, 2014)

Checking in day 2


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Mar 30, 2014)

Checking in after a month out day one done today is day2


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a question for y'all. Do you time sessions a _calendar month_ apart, or _four weeks_? 

I did it this month (first week of March), but I can't claim results since I didn't measure beforehand. (I'm trying to speed up a long term transition.)


----------



## Duchess007 (Mar 30, 2014)

I haven't inverted in a while, but I'm back at it. Day 1!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## babyt87 (Mar 30, 2014)

i missed a month or two but i'm back on it! Day 1 done


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 30, 2014)

I have been inverting every month since January. I usually do it the same time each month. I set a reminder on my phone so I don't forget. I haven to been measuring for results. I need to start doing that.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 30, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I have a question for y'all. Do you time sessions a calendar month apart, or four weeks?
> 
> I did it this month (first week of March), but I can't claim results since I didn't measure beforehand. (I'm trying to speed up a long term transition.)



I realized that if I set my calendar to remind me the same day each month, that is only 3 weeks apart.  My next inversion will be 4 weeks after the last day of my previous inversion.


----------



## naija24 (Mar 30, 2014)

Going to do my inversions this week. 

I just installed a weave so I think it'll be easy to tell if I get any serious growth if by the end of this month my cornrows are puffy past my scalp!


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 31, 2014)

Checking in for day 5....2 more days to go.


----------



## babyt87 (Mar 31, 2014)

Day 2 done


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 31, 2014)

done day one and took a starting pic


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Mar 31, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I have a question for y'all. Do you time sessions a _calendar month_ apart, or _four weeks_?
> 
> I did it this month (first week of March), but I can't claim results since I didn't measure beforehand. (I'm trying to speed up a long term transition.)



Honey Bee

I do it the first 7 days of every calendar month.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Mar 31, 2014)

I skipped March so I'll start up again tomorrow so it's easier to keep track of. I was going to start taking biotin but I'll wait until the 7 days are up. I'll post my starting pic tomorrow.


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Mar 31, 2014)

Checking in day 3


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 1, 2014)

Day 1 complete


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 1, 2014)

I know I'm early, but Day 1 complete.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Day 1 complete



well excuse me, yal was ready.  I'm washing my hair today, hope i don't forget


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 1, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> well excuse me, yal was ready.  I'm washing my hair today, hope i don't forget



Haha lol yeah I kind of fell off last month so I wasn't going to make the same mistake again.


----------



## eaoneal11 (Apr 1, 2014)

Been lurking this thread hoping to get a wonderful boost in my hair growth. My hair has not been shoulder length since elementary school so I do believe if I could JUST get there for now I wouldn't feel like I started over for no reason. BTW I BC 10/17/14

Natural/relaxed: natural
Hair type: 4c kinky curly
Length: ear length
Oil: tropic isle strong roots red pimento oil + EVOO
Goal: sl + thicker

Hair is in braids as of now but profile pic is current


----------



## babyt87 (Apr 1, 2014)

Day 3 in progress


----------



## eaoneal11 (Apr 1, 2014)

DAY 1...CHECK


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 1, 2014)

Completed day #7 this past Sunday.  Next month Ill measure my hair.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome to the newbies of this challenge. Its a new month and we try to start the first of each month so as to better keep track of our days and to encourage each other. i myself wont be starting this session until Saturday only because i have 2 days of last month to complete (crazy days) and i want to have a true comparison after i relax on Saturday. 

So i've added biotin to my staples since last Wednesday, i'll be relaxing on Saturday and starting Month 6 session of inversion on Saturday night. I'll post staring pics after my relaxer.

How are you ladies holding up?


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 1, 2014)

Checking in for days 2 & 3 (I started April on Sunday so I wouldn't forget... again.  )

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 1, 2014)

Day 1 done. I am hoping to get to at least nape length by the end of the year.

April start pic


----------



## Mane Event (Apr 1, 2014)

Checking in!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 1, 2014)

i will be invert after deep conditioning


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 1, 2014)

Check in day 4


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 2, 2014)

Day 2 complete


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 2, 2014)

just inverted.  I'm mad that i forgot to do it while my conditioner was warm. i wonder will it take away from my results.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 2, 2014)

Lilmama1011 Not at all, but i know your scalp would have loved that massage while inverting with warm conditioner. Yummy!

Hope you remember next time


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 2, 2014)

Completed day three


----------



## eaoneal11 (Apr 2, 2014)

Day 2...Done


----------



## eaoneal11 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm debating on taking these braids down a few days earlier Decided to GHE last night and my hair does not smell so social......nono:erplexed


----------



## nrock (Apr 2, 2014)

Checking in for days 1 and 2, massaging head with MSM cream.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 2, 2014)

Day 2 done


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 2, 2014)

Day 2 done


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 2, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I know I'm early, but Day 1 complete.



Early bird catches the most worm and you will gain a whole inch this session....Keep ya fingers crossed PinkSunshine77


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 3, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Early bird catches the most worm and you will gain a whole inch this session....Keep ya fingers crossed PinkSunshine77


  I sure hope so! I must say, my TWA is looking mighty thick!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 3, 2014)

I almost said "time to do my conversion" Lord help LMBO

Day 3 Inversion..will be done after I hit reply and come back.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 3, 2014)

2nd inversion with nothing to the scalp. I'm sorry my hair is still in flexi rods and i want it to stay fresh till tomorrow


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Apr 3, 2014)

Day 3 inversion done.  This is my 3rd month. 44 more days to go. I have had them in for 73 days already. I can't wait to take them out. Lol. I take out and redo sections but it's not the same as having my hair all out.  I'm excited for that.


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 3, 2014)

Day four completed. Really hope I'm making some sort of progress.


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 3, 2014)

Day 6 complete. I'm seeing results already on my edges !


----------



## babyt87 (Apr 3, 2014)

I missed a day but day 3 done


----------



## eaoneal11 (Apr 3, 2014)

Day 3 done...along with a Different oil blend castor oil, sage, horsetail, and Rosemary. I went to the herbal store today (Hubby payday) and got "herb happy" The sad part is I ONLY went in for peppermint


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 4, 2014)

I forgot to post last night. Day 3 done.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm late but will start tomorrow. My new job has an inversion table hehe


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 4, 2014)

inverting now with sulphur on the scalp


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 4, 2014)

Day five, I did a mini length check today (I know I shouldn't) it looks like i've gained 1/4 of an inch atm. Do you guys find that your hair grows in the weeks following inversion or do you just length cheek on the seventh day?


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 4, 2014)

Day 4 completed


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 4, 2014)

Day 7 complete. I'm not sure the results but my edges look great !


----------



## eaoneal11 (Apr 4, 2014)

Day 4 complete!!! I almost forgot


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 4, 2014)

day 4 done


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 5, 2014)

day 4 of inversion with sulphur on the scalp


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 5, 2014)

Just took my braids out and measured my hair. The inversion method didn't work for me =\ I'll try again next month and see if it will work then. Maybe I need to change something up ?


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 5, 2014)

Just a thought, I wonder if it doesn't work for people if they regularly exercise.

For example during stretching before exercise (around 3 times a week minimum) I touch my toes for minimum 20 seconds, I also do some gymnastics and find myself doing things like round offs, front tucks etc meaning i'm inverting? 

Is inversion therefore not enough of a shock to the system to cause any effect if you're already doing a lot of exercise (which often will involve a mild inversion).


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Apr 5, 2014)

Channy31 said:


> Day five, I did a mini length check today (I know I shouldn't) it looks like i've gained 1/4 of an inch atm. Do you guys find that your hair grows in the weeks following inversion or do you just length cheek on the seventh day?



I think most check on the seventh day, some at the end of the month and a few that don't really check at all like me lol. 

I don't notice a difference in length because I don't check consistently but my thickness is much better. I know the inverting caused this because it's the only thing I've done differently.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 5, 2014)

Day 5 done. Forgot to post the other days

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## eaoneal11 (Apr 5, 2014)

day 5 all done!!!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 5, 2014)

day 5 done


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 6, 2014)

dang it I missed day 5, let me do it now


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 6, 2014)

day 5 of inverse with sulphur on the scalp


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 6, 2014)

Day 5 done


----------



## eaoneal11 (Apr 6, 2014)

Day 6 all done


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 6, 2014)

Day 6 done


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Day seven done, very little/ no results. 

Think i'll give up on inversion now.


----------



## babyt87 (Apr 6, 2014)

Day 4 and 5 done


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 7, 2014)

6 inversion done with sulphur on the scalp


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 7, 2014)

Started session 6 this morning, i'll try to remain consistent for the 7 days as best as i can. I oiled my scalp with Amla, Massaged and inverted for 4 mins. 

I have seen an increased thickness in my hair especially since relaxing so i knowi'm getting something from inversion

Day 1 completed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 7, 2014)

My inversion week is complete


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 7, 2014)

last inversion of this month complete with sulphur on the scalp


----------



## eaoneal11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Meant to post earlier but...inversion all complete!!!!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 7, 2014)

day 7 done


----------



## Mane Event (Apr 7, 2014)

Checking in! Missed two day but I'm back at it!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Apr 8, 2014)

Still on the ball.. Day 4 complete


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Apr 8, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Started session 6 this morning, i'll try to remain consistent for the 7 days as best as i can. I oiled my scalp with Amla, Massaged and inverted for 4 mins.
> 
> I have seen an increased thickness in my hair especially since relaxing so i knowi'm getting something from inversion
> 
> Day 1 completed



PureSilver my thickness is so noticeable it feels and looks like I'm transitioning but I'm natural. Inverting for the win!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 8, 2014)

Has anyone seen any results from inverting? My mother ran her fingers through my hair today and noticed that it was thicker. Her words were "You feel nothing but thick, curly roots lol."

I'm not sure if it's because of the inversion but I was glad to hear it! I think I'll keep inverting.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 8, 2014)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Has anyone seen any results from inverting? My mother ran her fingers through my hair today and noticed that it was thicker. Her words were "You feel nothing but thick, curly roots lol."
> 
> I'm not sure if it's because of the inversion but I was glad to hear it! I think I'll keep inverting.


 i think you should keep at it too.



FollicleFanatic said:


> @PureSilver my thickness is so noticeable it feels and looks like I'm transitioning but I'm natural. Inverting for the win!


Thanks great news, well its not always about length is it now?



Mane Event said:


> Checking in! Missed two day but I'm back at it!


 Glad to know you're back on track



eaoneal11 said:


> Meant to post earlier but...inversion all complete!!!!


Great i cant wait to hear/see your results



Lilmama1011 said:


> last inversion of this month complete with sulphur on the scalp


results are in order i hope. I myself will definitely post pictures once i have taken pics later this week.



HairPleezeGrow said:


> My inversion week is complete


Congrats, now you can help the rest of us but cheering us on. i have 5 more days to go. How has the inversion method worked for you. I remember you posted pics recently and it looked impressive


----------



## eaoneal11 (Apr 8, 2014)

PureSilver I was going to post pics yesterday after my dc but i think i'll wait until next monday so give it some time...dont wanna rush the results...might not be accurate. Lol


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Day 2 complete 

No oils or scalp massaging. I'll massage in the morning but i did incorporate some squats and in er thigh stretching while inverting.


----------



## Mane Event (Apr 8, 2014)

Checking in!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 9, 2014)

April session: day 1 complete.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm doing hairfinity too so i can't say inversion is doing it


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 9, 2014)

i had to gel the right side i don't know if you could  see some growth but in person i can see it better. I'm 3 weeks post relaxer


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 9, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> i think you should keep at it too.  Thanks great news, well its not always about length is it now?   Glad to know you're back on track  Great i cant wait to hear/see your results  results are in order i hope. I myself will definitely post pictures once i have taken pics later this week.  Congrats, now you can help the rest of us but cheering us on. i have 5 more days to go. How has the inversion method worked for you. I remember you posted pics recently and it looked impressive



I think it works at its own pace. The first month or so it was noticeable results. But I have done two trims so we shall see where I end up May 1st lol. I think we are all doing a great job with keeping it up and even when we forget we jump right on it. Can't wait until the end of the year to see how it's helped us all from the beginning of the challenge until then.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 10, 2014)

Day 2 complete


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Apr 10, 2014)

Done for April. Keep fighting the good fight ladies!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 10, 2014)

Keep it going ladies!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 11, 2014)

Day 3 completed.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 12, 2014)

Checking in for days 3-4 & 5 i've been too tired to check in after my late night inversion. I will try to do it earlier for the last two days. I hope i get some progress. I may even continue through to the end of the month depending on how i feel but so far so great.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 13, 2014)

Inverted earlier, Checking in for day 6. Later on i will complete my 7 day session.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 13, 2014)

Good Morning! 

Inversion day 1!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 15, 2014)

Checking in for day 7. I missed it on Sunday so i did it yesterday.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 23, 2014)

Day one started today.  I'm ready to see an inch this Month!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 23, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Good Morning!
> 
> Inversion day 1!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Hahaha, I need to start over tomorrow

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 24, 2014)

I will be checking next Thursday!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 26, 2014)

I missed yesterday so I'm getting ready to do my make-up in a few then complete my fourth day tonight.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 28, 2014)

Another month is coming up, we are almost half way through the year, i will be posting my 6mth comparison pics since i started Nov 2013.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 29, 2014)

Completed day 6.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 30, 2014)

April inversion is completed but I might do one more tomorrow because I may have missed two days instead of the one.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 1, 2014)

I just bought some coconut oil so I will be trying it out during inversion later. Hoping for some good growth this month!


----------



## PureSilver (May 1, 2014)

Will wash my hair tonight and invert and massage before i do, then i'll add some Paltas to my scalp. Good luck this month ladies, Hope you all get the thickness and 1'' you'll be inverting for.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 1, 2014)

I won't be massaging my scalp with anything because it will mess up my braids


----------



## PureSilver (May 2, 2014)

I just completed Day 1 and i'm so proud of myself because these past months i've not been doing so well. I even incorporated some stretching while inverting.

Massaged my scalp earlier today, didn't wash as planned, will do that tomorrow but i'm glad inverted and now i feel like there is a light coolness in my head.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 2, 2014)

Just inverted


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 2, 2014)

I almost forgot lol......


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 2, 2014)

I just completed Day 1 of my inversion this morning.  I will try to remember to invert tonight to play catch up.  No oils, just a light scalp massage.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 3, 2014)

Day two of inversion done :smacks gum:


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 3, 2014)

Third inversion complete


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 3, 2014)

Day 2 completed with massage.


----------



## clairdelune (May 4, 2014)

I'd like to join in this challenge. I will start my first day of 7 tomorrow. I will also take before and after pics.


----------



## clairdelune (May 4, 2014)

clairdelune said:


> I'd like to join in this challenge. I will start my first day of 7 tomorrow. I will also take before and after pics.



Day 1: done! (Oil scalp massage/downward facing dog.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 4, 2014)

Time to restart my Inversions.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 4, 2014)

I completely forgot to invert for the first 3 days...whoops! Day 1 complete


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 4, 2014)

I went ahead and did a quick LC since I'm still applying my NJoy oil and inverting every month. 
First pic taken 9/9/2012
2nd pic- 11/12/2013
3rd pic- 12/21/2013
4th pic- 1/1/2014
5th pic- 3/31/2014
6th pic 5/4/2014



View attachment 258847


----------



## clairdelune (May 5, 2014)

clairdelune said:


> Day 1: done! (Oil scalp massage/downward facing dog.


Day 2: done! (No oil because my scalp had enough oil from yesterday, I did. 3 minute scalp)


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 5, 2014)

Fourth inversion done.  I will be doing fifth one today to catch up


----------



## nomadpixi (May 5, 2014)

I'd like to start this challenge at least this month. Will do this week, then try again next month.

Natural/Relaxed: *Natural*
Current Length: *Please see attachments below*
Goal Length: *APL 2014 *
Oil of Choice: Bringraj Oil (need to use it up)


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 5, 2014)

I forgot to post yesterday.  Day 3 and 4 complete with scalp massage and a little oil.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (May 5, 2014)

I've inverted three days in a row but forgot today. So I'll restart tomorrrow..


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 6, 2014)

Fifth inversion completed


----------



## clairdelune (May 6, 2014)

Day 1: done! (Oil scalp massage/downward facing dog.
Day 2: done! (No oil because my scalp had enough oil from yesterday, I did. 3 minute scalp)
Day 3: done (with oil massage)


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 6, 2014)

Day 5 done--no oil and no massage.


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 7, 2014)

Day 6 done--no oil, no massage.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 7, 2014)

Did 6th inversion early. Bout to do last inversion


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 8, 2014)

7th inversion done,  month complete!


----------



## clairdelune (May 8, 2014)

Day 1: done! (Oil scalp massage/downward facing dog.
Day 2: done! (No oil because my scalp had enough oil from yesterday, I did. 3 minute scalp)
Day 3: done (with oil massage)
Day 4: done (no massage)
Day 5: done (no massage)


----------



## eaoneal11 (May 8, 2014)

Day 1 & 2 completed with oil. I haven't had my phone on so I was behind but back on track with day 3 tonight


----------



## LexiDior (May 8, 2014)

Ill be honest, I havent done this in months but im starting back. Tonight when I go home ill use my olive oil mix and start hanging.


----------



## PureSilver (May 8, 2014)

Inversion has not been going great. I have been taking my vitamins but i realize my life seems to get congested around the 1st of every month so i'll start again today.

Checking in for Day 1-completed


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 8, 2014)

Day 7 done.  Somehow, I feel like I missed a day so I'll do an extra one tomorrow.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 8, 2014)

Day 1 done. Hope to see good growth this month


----------



## clairdelune (May 9, 2014)

Day 1: done! (Oil scalp massage/downward facing dog.
Day 2: done! (No oil because my scalp had enough oil from yesterday, I did. 3 minute scalp)
Day 3: done (with oil massage)
Day 4: done (no massage)
Day 5: done (no massage)
Day 6: done (light massage)


----------



## clairdelune (May 10, 2014)

Day 1: done! (Oil scalp massage/downward facing dog.
Day 2: done! (No oil because my scalp had enough oil from yesterday, I did. 3 minute scalp)
Day 3: done (with oil massage)
Day 4: done (no massage)
Day 5: done (no massage)
Day 6: done (light massage)
Day 7: done (with oil and scalp massage) 

I will repeat this challenge next month.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (May 10, 2014)

What does that mean?


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2014)

I have been doing an inversion the same days each month, 21st through 27th.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 11, 2014)

slacking, ain't even started...


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 12, 2014)

I flat ironed my hair for mothers day and oh my!  My hair is growing back from my recent cuts (not trims) so fast, even I'm impressed!  It has to be this inversion method because I am always a slow grower.  At this rate I will be at my original 2013 goal of BSL by August/September.   I also cut during the Moroccan Lunar Spring Equinox so who knows if one or both are the reason.  I plan to definitely continue doing the inversion method for sure.


----------



## PureSilver (May 13, 2014)

Oh snap! I just realized i missed a couple days and not just 1 like i thought. I need some encouragement. I'm gonna take pics tomorrow and start over AGAIN tomorrow like i have been doing for the last couple of months. I hope to get it right without any hicups


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 13, 2014)

Inversion day one using Jane Carter's Scalp nourishing serum. My scalp is tingling.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 13, 2014)

Is anyone suddenly getting flaky scalp with this method?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 13, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Is anyone suddenly getting flaky scalp with this method?



Nope.......


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 13, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Is anyone suddenly getting flaky scalp with this method?



Thats never happened in the 6 months I've been doing this. I don't get a flaky scalp ever.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 14, 2014)

Inversion day 2, using that Jane Carter Serum. Smells like Lemon ice tea yep. Now I know why I hate oiling my scalp.


----------



## growinstrong (May 14, 2014)

@HairPleezeGrow, I see you consistently get 1" every month, that's awesome . How exactly do you do your inversions every month. Do you oil every day, every other day? How long do you massage and invert for? 

I've completely fell off my inverting and would like to start back up today. Your progress is on point .


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 15, 2014)

Inversion day 3, using that Jane Carter Serum.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 16, 2014)

growinstrong said:


> @HairPleezeGrow, I see you consistently get 1" every month, that's awesome . How exactly do you do your inversions every month. Do you oil every day, every other day? How long do you massage and invert for?
> 
> I've completely fell off my inverting and would like to start back up today. Your progress is on point .



Sorry I'm just now seeing this...I don't get mentions on my phone but any who I don't get an inch every month but I have been getting decent growth. My inversions are pretty much the same except if I'm too lazy to walk to my bedroom. I oil my scalp with NJoy oil and massage for 1-2 minutes. Then hang over my bed for 5 minutes. When I don't make it to my bed to hang over forward I just hang backwards off my couch. I invert from the 1st to the 7th of every month and that's it. Sometimes I notice a difference right away and sometimes it's at the end of the month.


----------



## Trackrunnertt (May 19, 2014)

Checking in day one . Using jbco massage hot oil for 2 min and invert off bed for 4 min


----------



## PureSilver (May 23, 2014)

I did something new tonight. I used my own moisturizing spray mix and i sealed my edges and ends with Vicks (dollar store) version.

Day 1 completed. I'll continue this for the next 6 days and i hope it doesn't affect my hair negatively.


----------



## Mane Event (May 23, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> I did something new tonight. I used my own moisturizing spray mix and i sealed my edges and ends with Vicks (dollar store) version.
> 
> Day 1 completed. I'll continue this for the next 6 days and i hope it doesn't affect my hair negatively.



Hmmmm, :scratchch

Good experiment!!! I think you'll be fine..I foresee the Vick's waking up your edges. I might have to try this! 

Thanks for posting...OAN, this is a reminder for me to invert now!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 23, 2014)

I always forget to do day 4,5,6 and 7. I suck.


----------



## Duchess007 (May 23, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> I did something new tonight. I used my own moisturizing spray mix and i sealed my edges and ends with Vicks (dollar store) version.
> 
> Day 1 completed. I'll continue this for the next 6 days and i hope it doesn't affect my hair negatively.



Very interesting!  Keep us posted!

Here are the ingredients of the Vicks brand:



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (May 23, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Very interesting!  Keep us posted!
> 
> Here are the ingredients of the Vicks brand:
> View attachment 261751
> ...




Excellent work Duchess007, Thanks for the info. I'll apply this every night before i invert.


----------



## PureSilver (May 24, 2014)

Day 2 Completed. Applied my moisturizer, Applied Dollar brand vicks then applied Paltas. 

I think my ends like vicks. Right now my hair is all tingly and my scalp feels cool.


----------



## PureSilver (May 24, 2014)

I'll post a picture of the one i'm using, the vicks will works just as good and probably even better.



It has only the first 3 ingredients of the Vicks brand in the exact same amounts/percentage. The Vicks has more ingredients so my next trip to the store i will include Vicks in my purchase. Also i paid $1 for it in Family Dollar.


----------



## naija24 (May 24, 2014)

My weave is out finally so I'm gonna invert startin Sunday!! I'll be using oils this time and massage for 5 minutes!! Let's see if I get that inch by next Saturday!! 

*journey to full CBL*


----------



## BFeathers (May 24, 2014)

Can you do this in a weave?

I'm on my last 2 weeks of my sew in and I already have a lot of growth but I did the inversion back in February and definitely got some good growth. I don't measure well so I'm not sure how much but more than usual.

I just want to give it a little extra while I'm not manipulating it before I take the weave down.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 24, 2014)

Day 1 done!


----------



## PureSilver (May 25, 2014)

Day 3 completed, just so i dont forget to post for today though late it may be. I did the same thing; moisturized with my homemade mix and sealed edges and ends, nape with Vicks. I rubbed to throughout my scalp too. feels tingly & cool now.


----------



## PureSilver (May 25, 2014)

BFeathers said:


> Can you do this in a weave?
> 
> I'm on my last 2 weeks of my sew in and I already have a lot of growth but I did the inversion back in February and definitely got some good growth. I don't measure well so I'm not sure how much but more than usual.
> 
> I just want to give it a little extra while I'm not manipulating it before I take the weave down.



Of course you can, what is there to stop you? you could moisturize your scalp before inverting, maybe that will help the inversion.


----------



## xu93texas (May 25, 2014)

I started day 1 tonight. I massaged with JBCO w/rosemary.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## gn1g (May 25, 2014)

anybody do this more than once a day?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 25, 2014)

gn1g said:


> anybody do this more than once a day?



Only if I'm trying to catch up


----------



## gn1g (May 25, 2014)

thanks lilmama1011,

I watched the Q&A YT video.  I am joining this challenge today.  I have a roman chair that I will be using for the inversion.  

Is anyone doing this every 3 weeks?


----------



## kupenda (May 25, 2014)

I COMPLETELY FELL OFF! SHEESH! Im starting back up right now! Massaging my scalp with coconut oil, then inverting.

Oan...ive seen some pretty decent growth. Maybe it's from the inversion I did before?


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 25, 2014)

day 2 done


----------



## PureSilver (May 26, 2014)

Day 4 completed....My routine id the same....applied homemade mix and sealed ends with vicks. Vicks also applied to scalp before inverting.


----------



## Tderham1314 (May 26, 2014)

I'm joining the challenge!!

My hair is currently bsb. I will need to take pictures once I take my Marley twists out though. I really am aiming for at least an inch per month so I hope this works. My goal is to grow and retain at least 4 inches by the end of the year. I think that's attainable!


----------



## gn1g (May 26, 2014)

Day 2 complete


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 26, 2014)

Day 3 done! Glad I remembered lol


----------



## PureSilver (May 26, 2014)

Day 5 completed. I won't be applying vicks to my edges only the nape and crown. I really like the cool feeling in my head. 2 more days to go.


----------



## gn1g (May 27, 2014)

Day 3 done.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 27, 2014)

day 4 done..I almost forgot


----------



## PureSilver (May 28, 2014)

Day 6 completed, no moisturizer no vicks NOTHING!


----------



## PureSilver (May 28, 2014)

Day 7 completed. I made it FINALLY! I'm so happy, i feel like i'm back on track. I massaged while inverting, i didn't do my moisture and seal with vicks on my ends and scalp. Right now i have DE restore vitamin treatment in my hair as a prepoo, maybe i'll wash tonight and blow dry. Haven't decided yet.

Good Luck ladies, hope we get the 1'' we desire, God knows i need need it because i think this month alone i've lost 3'' or more.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 28, 2014)

day 5 done


----------



## gn1g (May 29, 2014)

i did day 4 and day 5 but i need to take my time with the massage part.  i need to do the remaining 2 days in the evening because i rush in the morning.  i am really hoping this will work.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 29, 2014)

day 6 done


----------



## gn1g (May 30, 2014)

day 6 done


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 30, 2014)

day 7 done.


----------



## eaoneal11 (Jun 1, 2014)

Day one of inversion complete


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 1, 2014)

Day 1 complete


----------



## eaoneal11 (Jun 4, 2014)

Day 2-4 complete :-D


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 4, 2014)

I believe in start where you're standing.  I was supposed to start my June challenge on Sunday, but I forgot.  Now it's Wednesday and I still haven't started.  I'm going back to what helped me remember to invert in the first place--writing on my calendar in red ink when each day was completed.  I'll be back to post when I have completed my Day 1.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow I completely forgot


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 7, 2014)

Lol why I only completed day 1...sigh


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 7, 2014)

I so would like to join this challenge, but I can never find a way to squeeze this step in my regimen.


----------



## Cognac (Jun 8, 2014)

Just found this thread. I'm on day 4 of my inversion, and I do it just touching my toes for 4 minutes. 
I use my MN mix which has peppermint and tea tree oil in it. I'm braided up, so I can see the new ripples coming in at the parted scalp. This is amazing!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 8, 2014)

Day 1 complete with massage, but no oil.

Cognac, welcome.  Take pictures for your own records if you can.


----------



## DivaJones (Jun 9, 2014)

So how does the inversion method work? You do it for 7 days the wait for the next month or do you do it everyday of the month?


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 9, 2014)

^^^7 days per month then check your results on the 8th day and at the end of the month as well.

Day 2 for me completed.  No oil and no massage tonight.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 10, 2014)

Day 3 completed.  I massaged earlier when I washed my hair.  I didn't do it again tonight when I inverted.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 12, 2014)

Day 4 completed with massage and no oil.

I forgot to invert yesterday.


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 14, 2014)

Starting my inversion today, its nice to see most of the original challengers still continuing this challenge; you ladies give me strength.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 14, 2014)

Day 1 completed.....6 more days to go. I need 6'' or more in 6 months


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 16, 2014)

Checking in for Day 2 i forgot to post yesterday.


----------



## Mane Event (Jun 16, 2014)

Checking in!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 16, 2014)

Day 5 and Day 6 completed.  I missed Friday  and skipped  Sunday  because I had a sinus headache.


----------



## KERC1974 (Jun 16, 2014)

Day 1 down 6 more to go. Inverted in 2 braids and GHE. Massaged earlier with my essential oil mix.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KERC1974 (Jun 19, 2014)

Days 2-4 complete

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KERC1974 (Jun 21, 2014)

Day 5 complete

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 22, 2014)

Day 1 complete.  I used jbco mixed with rosemary and peppermint oils.


----------



## KERC1974 (Jun 22, 2014)

Day 6 complete

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jun 22, 2014)

I know, long time no see ladies, but Day 1 Inversion, complete. Let's hope I don't slack off like I did in May.


----------



## KERC1974 (Jun 23, 2014)

Day 7 completed...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 24, 2014)

Day 2 completed.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jun 24, 2014)

Inversion day 2- complete


----------



## gn1g (Jun 24, 2014)

I will start day 1 tonight.


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Jun 24, 2014)

Day three complete


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 24, 2014)

Starting all over again its gonna be rough!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jun 24, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Starting all over again its gonna be rough!



But we gonna make it ! Lol I just had 2.  Anywho haven't been in this thread or a min will start back on the 1st of July. Yep

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jun 24, 2014)

Inversion day 3, complete


----------



## lookingforkeona (Jun 25, 2014)

I tried to start this about 4 days ago, today was my second day of being consistent with it. I honestly have my doubts about it but I'll try it this month. I'll keep doing it if I notice anything.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 26, 2014)

Day 3 completed- I missed two days.


----------



## lookingforkeona (Jun 26, 2014)

Day 3 and 4 done. This is a good way to keep track of the days. i'd forgotten when I started.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jun 28, 2014)

Inversion day 4 & 5, complete.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jun 29, 2014)

Inversion day 6 complete


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jun 30, 2014)

Day 7 complete. I tripped up during the week but caught back up. I'll wait until the middle or end of July to restart.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 2, 2014)

Day 1 complete...I'm late


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm late as well but i'll start today. I have 5 more months to going this challenges and i hope i can commit and get at least 3 inches in 5 months.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 3, 2014)

Day 2 done


----------



## KERC1974 (Jul 4, 2014)

Days 1-2 done.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KERC1974 (Jul 6, 2014)

Day 3 complete

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KERC1974 (Jul 7, 2014)

Day 4 complete

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KERC1974 (Jul 8, 2014)

Day 5 done..

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jul 9, 2014)

I skipped June.  I am back on it, I have my loc extensions in (for the most part...) and I am on day 4 of my inversion for this month.


----------



## KERC1974 (Jul 9, 2014)

Day 6 completed..

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KERC1974 (Jul 10, 2014)

Day 7 completed

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 23, 2014)

Day 1 complete


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 23, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Day 1 complete




Completed my day 1 today too. PinkSunshine77


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 23, 2014)

Just randomly inverted


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 23, 2014)

Completed day 1 for July session.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 24, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Completed my day 1 today too. PinkSunshine77



see if you fall off I can check you


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 25, 2014)

Day 2 complete


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 25, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Day 2 complete



Aha i just completed day two. You are 1 hr in time ahead of me i believe. 

Day 2 signed, sealed and delivered


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 25, 2014)

2Nd inversion complete after wetting,  moisturizing,  and sealing my hair


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 26, 2014)

Day 3 completed. Yes finally I feel like I'm on track


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 26, 2014)

Day 3 completed.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 26, 2014)

Day 4 completed . I moisturizer earlier today but i massaged the entire 4.5  mins while inverting, now I'm feeling crawlies on my scalp on my troubled left side.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 26, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 where you at mami? I'm checking you.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 27, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> PinkSunshine77 where you at mami? I'm checking you.



LOL I'm here, bout to do it right now


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 27, 2014)

Day 4 completed


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 28, 2014)

Day 5 completed. I'm glad I stuck this one out. PinkSunshine77 roll call mami


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 28, 2014)

I missed yesterday. Day 4 completed.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 28, 2014)

going to do it right now


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 28, 2014)

Everything in me is fighting to go to sleep. Might as well do it now


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 28, 2014)

Day 4 completed


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 28, 2014)

I ain't even gonna lie, whether or not i get 1'' this session. I've enjoyed inverting this time around. Now let me see how i can ensure 1'' is gained each month for the next 4 months. 

hgh ladies


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 28, 2014)

day 5 complete


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 28, 2014)

Day 6 completed...headache and all i managed to pull through. PinkSunshine77 checking in with you.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 30, 2014)

Day 7 completed but barely


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 30, 2014)

Now the million dollar question is, did I get 1" for all my hard work. Nope I'm not seeing that 1" but maybe it will come soon.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 31, 2014)

Day 7 completed.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 31, 2014)

completed 6 & 7


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 31, 2014)

Day 7 completed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 1, 2014)

Day 1 complete


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 1, 2014)

Always on point HairPleezeGrow. I admire your dedication


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 1, 2014)

I just finished a session. I will start on Sunday after I relax my hair.  I want to see if I'll get that 1".


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Always on point HairPleezeGrow. I admire your dedication



Thanks girl I swear I try to remember but do not always


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2014)

Day 2 complete


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 3, 2014)

Day 3 done


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 5, 2014)

Completed Day 1 an hour ago


----------



## JFK (Aug 5, 2014)

Day 2 done


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 5, 2014)

Day 5 done earlier


----------



## KERC1974 (Aug 5, 2014)

Day 1 & 2 done.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 7, 2014)

Day 2 completed......I may do this for an entire 30 days, we'll see.

HairPleezeGrow PinkSunshine77 Lilmama1011 JFK just a reminder to Invert.


----------



## KERC1974 (Aug 7, 2014)

Days 3 & 4 done.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 7, 2014)

Day 3 completed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 7, 2014)

Day 6 done...forgot yesterday


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 7, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Day 2 completed......I may do this for an entire 30 days, we'll see.
> 
> HairPleezeGrow PinkSunshine77 Lilmama1011 JFK just a reminder to Invert.



I have to do mine later.  I did mine later last month


----------



## KERC1974 (Aug 10, 2014)

Day 5 completed


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 10, 2014)

Day 4 completed. Better late than never.


----------



## sheanu (Aug 10, 2014)

I inverted for the first time today. I'll probably start again on the first once I'm done with this seven days. I know my hair has started growing faster since I started doing yoga once a week and taking seven seas cod liver nightly. Hopefully inversion can help with my hairline and thickness.


----------



## sheanu (Aug 10, 2014)

Day 2: did a headstand for 4 minutes. I think this might be my preferred inversion method.


----------



## KERC1974 (Aug 10, 2014)

Day 6 done.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 10, 2014)

Day 1 completed


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 11, 2014)

Day 5 completed yesterday, was too darn tired to post.


----------



## sheanu (Aug 11, 2014)

Day 3 completed


----------



## KERC1974 (Aug 11, 2014)

Day 7 complete.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 11, 2014)

Day 6 completed. I'm pressing on!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 12, 2014)

Day 1 complete


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Aug 12, 2014)

Completely fell off, but yesterday was day 1 for me. Since my haircut I am on a hard mission to grow my hair back even longer! 

Thanks to all of my previous inverting my hair is much thicker, so I'm already pleased with this method even if it doesn't grow any faster. But I wouldn't be mad if it does hehe.


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 12, 2014)

I havent done this in a long time. Honestly I dont think its doing anything for hair growth, it just gives me headaches. Im dropping out of the challenge.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 12, 2014)

I missed day 7 but that's okay


----------



## sheanu (Aug 12, 2014)

Day 4 done (yoga)


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 12, 2014)

Checking in for Day 7. I did say I was gonna do this for 30 days this time so i'll continue throughout this month into the 1st/2nd week of September. I Inverted for 6 mins a few minutes ago.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Aug 12, 2014)

I haven't done this since February but I really want to be at least grazing APL by the end of this year so I'm going to try to be consistent with this from now until December. Day 1 will be tomorrow.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 13, 2014)

2nd day done


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Aug 13, 2014)

Day 2 & 3 complete!


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 13, 2014)

BranwenRosewood, I remember someone said earlier in the thread that when she did yoga everyday for a particular period, she got increased growth. I have decided to invert every day for this month and if all goes well I will be inverting everyday till I relax again. I'll be here to tag everyone from here onward as a reminder.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 13, 2014)

Day 8 completed. Inverting to a 4 min song you like really makes it easier and actually fun.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Aug 13, 2014)

PureSilver Thanks for mentioning me because I almost forgot and went to bed without inverting. 

Day 1 complete.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 14, 2014)

day 3 done


----------



## sheanu (Aug 14, 2014)

Day 6 done.


----------



## sheanu (Aug 14, 2014)

Double post lol


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Aug 14, 2014)

Day 4 done!


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 14, 2014)

Day 9 Completed. I really don't know why I wait till in the nights to do this when I'm home all day most days.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 15, 2014)

I see my hair from January to now and I swear inversion works. 
 Day 4 complete


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 16, 2014)

Day 10 completed. Now off to bed I go. Goodnight LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 16, 2014)

Day 5 is complete


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Aug 16, 2014)

I missed the last 2 days so I'm going to restart today.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 17, 2014)

Day 11 completed


----------



## sheanu (Aug 17, 2014)

Forgot to mention that I finished day 7. I have no real results to speak of.  I'm in braids so I can easily notice extra growth.  I've had them in for a little over 3 weeks before starting the challenge and have less than half an inch of growth right now overall.  Oh well I'll try for 3 months and see what happens.  See you ladies on the first!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 17, 2014)

4 minutes sure does seem like a long time! 2 days to go


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Aug 17, 2014)

Forgot to post yest but day 5 & 6 completed


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Aug 17, 2014)

I need to get back on it, I've gotten great results with this in the past.  Today will be day number 1


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 17, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 Inverting to a 4min song you love that also has a nice beat will make you wonder where did 4 mins go so fast. If you get bored, switch up the songs, I try to even get squats done while inverting. It makes it so much easier to do.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 17, 2014)

I forget to post in here. Im on day 6. I forgot to invert friday, so i make it up on Monday.  I haven't noticed any growth yet, but my scalp has been alittle more itchy (but in a good way). I once read somewhere that an itchy scalp could mean ur hair is growing.  My scalp itches the most when i invert.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 18, 2014)

Day 6 complete


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 18, 2014)

Day 12 Completed late last night, Day 13 in a few hours before i get lazy.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Aug 18, 2014)

Day 7 done!


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 19, 2014)

Day 13  completed


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 19, 2014)

Day 7 completed. No more for me until the middle or end of September.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 19, 2014)

Day 7 was completed yesterday. The next time I invert it will be Sep 1.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 19, 2014)

I notice that some of you ladies are inverting more than 7 days. Why is that? Do you get more growth by inverting for more days?

I'm just being nosey


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 19, 2014)

pelohello I can't say that I've noticed the same thing, I think i'm the only one here doing that. What you may see is, some persons may forget a day or two and decide to start over; you may realize that the person is posting often in this thread.

I on the other hand have decided to invert for 30 days this session. I did mention when I started the thread that I was going to try that method and i'm now finally getting around to do it. I would like to see if how my hair benefits from doing it for 30 days. I'm on a mission to get to MBL by Dec 31 my next relaxer so that's a part of the reason as well.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 19, 2014)

Day 14 under my belt


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 21, 2014)

Day 15 done. Headache n all


----------



## Guinan (Aug 22, 2014)

Attached is my results. I got almost an inch in the front: ) i was 4' in the front. Now im almost at 5'. I didn't gain anything anywhere else though.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 22, 2014)

Missed day 16, did I.......hmmmm I think I did. Day 17 will be done later.

pelohello 1'' in the front is good but what about the rest of your hair?


----------



## Guinan (Aug 22, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Missed day 16, did I.......hmmmm I think I did. Day 17 will be done later.
> 
> @pelohello 1'' in the front is good but what about the rest of your hair?


 
I didnt get any growth anywhere else but the front. Hopefully the back will catch up.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 22, 2014)

Idk it seem like I have gotten some extra. Buy it's not like I measure to tell


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 22, 2014)

Well since i'm on a mission to do 30 days, I won't be skipping any days. Day 16 completed today. I'll consider yesterday my 1 day pass. 14 days go.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Well since i'm on a mission to do 30 days, I won't be skipping any days. Day 16 completed today. I'll consider yesterday my 1 day pass. 14 days go.



Get it girl!  Can't wait to see what results you get.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow I hope I don't disappoint @HairPleezeGrow. I feeling NG but its not visible. Is that even possible. lol


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 23, 2014)

Day 17 completed, I massaged my scalp earlier today with my herbal oil from Africa's Best.


----------



## sheanu (Aug 24, 2014)

I finally read through this entire thread!   I'm eagerly awaiting the first! 

PureSilver I can't wait to see your results at the end of the 30 days. Did you take a starting pic for comparison?


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 24, 2014)

sheanu I got a relaxer on August 3rd bone straight. I do have a scalp shot from the same day. I started inverting I think a day or 2 after i'll have to go back thorough this thread to see. I have seen and felt NG  since I relaxed but i'll wait till the 30 day mark to do cmparison shots and update so


YES I will com back with my findings after 30 days.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 24, 2014)

Day 18 completed


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 25, 2014)

Day 19 completed, inverted for 5mins


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 20 completed, washed and massaged today before moisturizing DC


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 28, 2014)

Day 21 completed. Massaged and
Inverted for 4.5 mins.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 28, 2014)

Oiled scalp with sulphur mix
Massaged for 2 mins
Day 22 Completed


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 28, 2014)

Just inverted day 1 , week before relaxing


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 30, 2014)

I forgot to invert yesterday,  inverting now


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 30, 2014)

I will invert again later to catch up


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 30, 2014)

Lilmama1011 would you consider inverting after your relaxer. It would definitely give you an idea of how much growth you've gotten. 


I sent you a PM btw.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 30, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Lilmama1011 would you consider inverting after your relaxer. It would definitely give you an idea of how much growth you've gotten.
> 
> I sent you a PM btw.



I was thinking that but I wanted it to stay as fresh as possible.  I might and just relax early


----------



## sheanu (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm actually excited to invert tomorrow. I hope you ladies are ready!


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 31, 2014)

sheanu I've been ready. My session will take me up to September 6th. I will post pics of my results for 30 days.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 31, 2014)

sheanu said:


> I'm actually excited to invert tomorrow. I hope you ladies are ready!



Im ready! I actually thought today was the 1st


----------



## babyt87 (Aug 31, 2014)

Day 1 done...thought id get a head start before I forgot!


----------



## babyt87 (Aug 31, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 31, 2014)

I've some really excited challengers, that's good. I can certainly say my hair has really thickened with inversion. Off to scalp massage now.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 31, 2014)

Days 23 and 24 completed. I feel a little refreshed after hanging upside down.....is that strange?


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yay starting over my one week tomorrow


----------



## babyt87 (Sep 1, 2014)

Day 2 done


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 1, 2014)

Day 1 complete


----------



## Guinan (Sep 1, 2014)

Day 1 done


----------



## sheanu (Sep 1, 2014)

Day 1 done


----------



## KERC1974 (Sep 1, 2014)

Day 1 done.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 1, 2014)

Day 25 Completed and popped my vitamins right after.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 2, 2014)

Day 1 done


----------



## Naphy (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok I'm back on this.
Day 1 done !


----------



## sheanu (Sep 2, 2014)

Day 2 done (yoga)


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 2, 2014)

Day 2 done


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 2, 2014)

Just put in some flat twist on washed and moisturized hair.

Day 26 completed


----------



## KERC1974 (Sep 2, 2014)

Day 2 done.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 2, 2014)

Day 2 complete


----------



## Guinan (Sep 3, 2014)

Day 2 done yesterday


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 3, 2014)

Day 27 completed right after my workout.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 3, 2014)

Day 3 done! 

PureSilver I might do a full 30 days too depending on your results


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 4, 2014)

Day 3 done


----------



## Guinan (Sep 4, 2014)

Day 3 done yesterday


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2014)

Day 3 done yesterday and day 4 complete


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 4, 2014)

Day 1 completed.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KERC1974 (Sep 4, 2014)

Days 3 & 4 done.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 4, 2014)

Checking in Day 28 completed. Inverted for 5 mins


----------



## sheanu (Sep 4, 2014)

Day 4 down


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 5, 2014)

Day 4 done


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 5, 2014)

Day 2 completed.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 5, 2014)

Day 4 done yesterday, currently doing day 5


----------



## KERC1974 (Sep 5, 2014)

Day 5 completed.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Sep 6, 2014)

Day 5 done


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 6, 2014)

Fresh relaxer, so will problem start inversion on Sunday


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 6, 2014)

Started yesterday, inverting right now for day 2 lol. Going back to my 7 min time, think I got better results with that.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 6, 2014)

Day 5 done today. Forgot yesterday


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 6, 2014)

Day 3 completed.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 6, 2014)

Day 29 completed


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 7, 2014)

Day 5 done, forgot yesterday


----------



## Guinan (Sep 7, 2014)

Day 6 done yesterday


----------



## sheanu (Sep 7, 2014)

Day 6 down. I redid my kinky twists yesterday so I'll have a better idea of any growth. I did see a slight increase in thickness though.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 7, 2014)

Inverting now (day1)in my bonnet, nothing applied to my scalp.  Typing upside down


----------



## Guinan (Sep 7, 2014)

Just finished day 7!! See ya next month.: )


----------



## KERC1974 (Sep 7, 2014)

Days 6 & 7 done..


----------



## sheanu (Sep 7, 2014)

Day 7 done


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 8, 2014)

Day 30 Completed. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 8, 2014)

Day 4 completed.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 8, 2014)

Day 6 done


----------



## Guinan (Sep 8, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Day 30 Completed. Will post pics tomorrow.


 
Can't wait to see the pics! I really hoped you got a couple of inches or even thickness, b/c if so I will def be doing it for 30 days straight.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 8, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Can't wait to see the pics! I really hoped you got a couple of inches or even thickness, b/c if so I will def be doing it for 30 days straight.



Hmmm wow, i guress i set myself up but let me warn, there was nothing to  about after the 30 days.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 8, 2014)

2nd inversion complete


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 8, 2014)

Is it a no no to invert while prego?


----------



## sheanu (Sep 8, 2014)

YellowMellow said:


> Is it a no no to invert while prego?



I don't believe you're supposed to invert while pregnant


----------



## sheanu (Sep 8, 2014)

Day 8 done


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 8, 2014)

Day 5 completed.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 9, 2014)

day 7 done


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 9, 2014)

YellowMellow said:


> Is it a no no to invert while prego?



Inverting is a no go while pregnant, you could harm yourself and or your baby.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 9, 2014)

First pic is 2 days post relaxer

Second pic is from yesterday. Day 30 for me ended on Sunday.

It was a good run. Will i do it again. Yes but i will tweak my method. I will do it again in October. I'll be inverting again later this month for 7 days after my 1 week break. 

For those interested in my results.
pelohello sheanu HairPleezeGrow KERC1974 PinkSunshine77 LexiDior BranwenRosewood @follicefanatic

What do you guys think?

Personally, i expected a little bit more but since i'm a slow grower i'll take what i got.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 9, 2014)

That's not bad for 30 days. It looks like 3/4-1 inch.   You said you saw an increase in thickness as well? Did you have any problem areas that improved?


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 9, 2014)

sheanu not that i have seen outside of the thickness that i've been getting. I must add that before inverting for the 30 days my right and right after i relaxed i was barely touching the top of my bra now my right side is in the middle of my bra strap


----------



## sheanu (Sep 9, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> sheanu not that i have seen outside of the thickness that i've been getting. I must add that before inverting for the 30 days my right and right after i relaxed i was barely touching the top of my bra now my right side is in the middle of my bra strap



Yup I'll be trying this for 30 days lol. Your results are pretty good! It seems worth it.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 9, 2014)

sheanu Glad i could help. When will you commence your 30 days? I'll like a buddy this time around to motivate me as some days were hard.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 9, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> sheanu Glad i could help. When will you commence your 30 days? I'll like a buddy this time around to motivate me as some days were hard.



I've actually already started and today will be day 9. I wouldn't mind waiting until you're ready to start again though.

ETA: when will you be starting?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 10, 2014)

Third inversion done for yesterday (I forgot ) another one will be done for today


----------



## Guinan (Sep 10, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Hmmm wow, i guress i set myself up but let me warn, there was nothing to  about after the 30 days.



Wow that's awesome growth for 30 days. I may be increasing my inversions


----------



## sheanu (Sep 10, 2014)

I did day 9 yesterday. I think I'll just keep going through PureSilver


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 10, 2014)

sheanu said:


> I've actually already started and today will be day 9. I wouldn't mind waiting until you're ready to start again though.
> 
> ETA: when will you be starting?




sheanu My next 30 day session will be October 1st-30th


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 10, 2014)

Fourth inversion done


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 10, 2014)

Day 6 completed.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Sep 11, 2014)

Day 10 done. PureSilver I'm going to keep going through this month and maybe next month depending on results.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok, have a good run and I can't wait to see your results.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 11, 2014)

PureSilver you got great results, esp if you are a slow grower! I need to join you on the next 30 day one. 

I forgot to complete my inversions so I restarted yesterday so that was day one and today day two.


ETA back to inverting for 7 mins instead of 4


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 12, 2014)

Day 7 is done.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Sep 12, 2014)

Day 11 down


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 12, 2014)

Day 3 completed


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 13, 2014)

Did my 5th inversion yesterday


----------



## sheanu (Sep 13, 2014)

Did day 12! I just braided my hair last Saturday and I have some waves already.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 13, 2014)

Going to be doing my 6th inversion after coming from under the dryer with it still being warm, brb


----------



## sheanu (Sep 13, 2014)

Just finished day 13. This is exactly one week of growth for me (I'll also use it as my starting pic). It typically takes about 2/3 weeks for me to get this much growth as I'm a slow grower. 



I don't think I'll be measuring progress by how many inches I've gained as my hair is only about 3 inches now. My hair has thinned a lot since starting my latest (and must stressful) job. You can probably tell from this pic how thin my hairline is. It has always been very thin and in other threads I've detailed the issues I've had with my hair but it's at it's worst point ever since starting this job. My goal is to thicken my hair back to it's pre-new-job density and most particularly to regrow my hairline so that's how I plan to track progress.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 14, 2014)

Day 4 done


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 14, 2014)

6th inversion completed


----------



## Guinan (Sep 14, 2014)

I measured my hair yesterday. I'm at 5 1/2 inches and in some places I'm closing in at 6 inches!!! 

Both my mom and sis were raving about how fast my hair is growing. I was floored when my sis said something; because she NEVER gives a compliment, so it must be growing

I BC at alittle pass 4 & 5 inches last month. So that means since starting inverting, I've gained a 1/2 inch to 1 1/2 inch in growth. I usually only grow about .25 a month and on rare occasions 1/2 inch.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 14, 2014)

7th inversion completed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 14, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> First pic is 2 days post relaxer
> 
> Second pic is from yesterday. Day 30 for me ended on Sunday.
> 
> ...



Why am I just now seeing this? This is good steady growth especially since you are on the slow growth team like me. I think you did great.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 14, 2014)

I have just completed Day 1.  I took a couple of months off from inverting because I was obsessing about length.

Anyway, I just used an app call "The Hair Diary" created by another LHCF sister.  Her name is Marand13.  Please support her if you can.  You can download her app from the Google Play Store.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 14, 2014)

Completed day 14


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 14, 2014)

http://goldenstrandz.tumblr.com/

Follow me on my long hair journey


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey yall! I'm back. Had my baby and I'm ready to invert! I'm waiting on my Liquid Gold stuff to come and I will start.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey yall! I'm back. Had my baby and I'm ready to invert! I'm waiting on my Liquid Gold stuff to come and I will start.



Congrats!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 15, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey yall! I'm back. Had my baby and I'm ready to invert! I'm waiting on my Liquid Gold stuff to come and I will start.


 
Congrats on the baby!! What did you have?


----------



## sheanu (Sep 15, 2014)

Day 15 down. 

Welcome back Babygrowth!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 15, 2014)

Day 5 done


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 15, 2014)

Day 2 completed.

Babygrowth, congrats on your new baby.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 17, 2014)

Day 3 completed.  I forgot to invert yesterday.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 17, 2014)

Did days 16 & 17


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 18, 2014)

I think me being super lazy is causing me not to have results with this method. I don't massage my scalp with warm oil . I just invert randomly.  But some say they do this and nothing.  Idk  if mine will come later this month or it doesn't work for me at all. Apart of me want to start over this month and do the warm oil.  I just don't like massaging my scalp because I fear tangles,  even if I'm just inserting my fingers carefully


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 18, 2014)

I saw one of my classmates talking about it and she is on day 4 and already has an inch, and says she warms up her oil, maybe that's my problem


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 18, 2014)

Day 1 of inversion with warm grapeseed oil to the scalp for 4 minutes


----------



## Guinan (Sep 18, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I saw one of my classmates talking about it and she is on day 4 and already has an inch, and says she warms up her oil, maybe that's my problem


 
Yea, I think for next month I'm going to warm my oil up.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 18, 2014)

I inverted for day 6 but didn't yesterday bc of a migraine. Will start again next month, think I'll start applying warm oil as well. It'll be perfect for the cooler months.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 18, 2014)

Inversion Day 4 completed.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 18, 2014)

Did day 18. This is so relaxing with some warm oil. I'll be warming it up just for that alone lol


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 18, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Congrats!





pelohello said:


> Congrats on the baby!! What did you have?





sheanu said:


> Day 15 down.
> 
> Welcome back Babygrowth!





newgrowth15 said:


> Day 2 completed.
> 
> Babygrowth, congrats on your new baby.



Thanks ladies. I had a girl. Her name is chunky! Sike! It's Victoria.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 19, 2014)

Just completed my first inversion with warm oil on my scalp


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 19, 2014)

I hope this works because I'm going hard this time. I'm inverting and massaging the oil four minutes and I feel tangles. If I get 3inches for 3 months,  that will be amazing and hair will be waist length in no time,  might relax early: look:


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 19, 2014)

Lilmama could you massage while in celies? That might help avoid the tangles. Or gently holding the chunk of hair taut while you massage. Like how Naptural85 washes her scalp. Hth


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 19, 2014)

Inversion Day 5 completed.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 20, 2014)

the massaging does feel good, but i still feel like i mess up my hair doing it no matter how i massage gently. It is ok for now, but i can only imagine when i get some more new growth how it will be. I will be inverting later on today so this is not an inversion update lol


----------



## sheanu (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm done with day 19


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 20, 2014)

Third inversion done with warm grape seed oil on my scalp probably for 7 minutes inverting while massaging. Stupid phone timer. I was listening to a video and I was like dang this 4 minutes seems longer than yesterday. And I looked and it was on 32 minutes and 52 seconds. I seriously set it on 4 minutes and 15 seconds to switch back to the video and,pour the,oil in my hands smh


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm seriously not enjoying this. It just makes My hair look wild and causes tangles I try to take out while inverting causing minor breakage. I better get results. This is a long week!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 20, 2014)

I will invert early tomorrow before washing hair


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 20, 2014)

Fourth inversion complete with warm grapeseed oil on the scalp massaged in my scalp for four minutes while inverting. My hair was standing up and the oil killed my curls. Come on just three more days


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 20, 2014)

Inversion Day 6 completed.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 21, 2014)

Day 20 down


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 21, 2014)

Gearing up to start my second 30 days of inversion. Hoping I get a full inch this time around.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 21, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Gearing up to start my second 30 days of inversion. Hoping I get a full inch this time around.



I think I may do this for a full 3 months so I'll be in here with you.


----------



## babyt87 (Sep 21, 2014)

Starting this month again..day 1


----------



## sheanu (Sep 21, 2014)

Day 21 complete


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 22, 2014)

5th inversion completed with me massaging warm grapeseed seed oil on my scalp for four minutes,  I just did my hair yesterday and when I stood up, I had to make out the mess and finger back the curls


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 22, 2014)

sheanu, that's great. I'm thinking I may do October and November in full. See you around Chica. I relax in December so I may not do an entire 31 days in December, i'll just do up to the day I relax and start over in January after a break.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 22, 2014)

Did day 22 after my workout


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 22, 2014)

Day 1 inversion completed


----------



## marta9227 (Sep 22, 2014)

Is anyone getting any noticeable progress from this?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 23, 2014)

6 the inversion complete with warm oil on the scalp and massaging for four minutes


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 23, 2014)

marta9227 said:


> Is anyone getting any noticeable progress from this?



Nope, I feel tingles but nothing. I think this is like my fourth month trying to make it work. At first I was here and there massaging,  then I wasn't massaging nor putting warm oil and now I'm going all in for these 7 days and nothing.  If I wake up with 1 inch after day 7 tomorrow,  I'm going to be extremely happy,  but I should see something by now! marta9227


----------



## sheanu (Sep 23, 2014)

marta9227 said:


> Is anyone getting any noticeable progress from this?



I've noticed that my growth is coming in faster but it's not exactly within 7 days. My hairline is showing a bit of improvement as well but it's slow progress.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 23, 2014)

sheanu said:


> I've noticed that my growth is coming in faster but it's not exactly within 7 days. My hairline is showing a bit of improvement as well but it's slow progress.



I heard some get thickness and not length. I'm on the look out for that


----------



## sheanu (Sep 23, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I heard some get thickness and not length. I'm on the look out for that



Yeah my hair really thinned out so thickness is what I really want right now.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 23, 2014)

7th inversion complete!  I used the warm grapeseed. Oil on my scalp and massaged it in while inverting for 4 minutes. I see my curls are actually holding up with me moisturizing and sealing daily


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 23, 2014)

Day 2 completed. I'm alternating btwn my Liquid Gold oil and green hair cream.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 23, 2014)

Just finished day 23


----------



## sheanu (Sep 24, 2014)

Completed day 24


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 25, 2014)

Well I didn't get an inch.  Have regular growth.  Tingles for what? I will wait it out til the end of this month. But I'm done. I have attempt 4 or five times


----------



## Guinan (Sep 25, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Well I didn't get an inch.  Have regular growth.  Tingles for what? I will wait it out til the end of this month. But I'm done. I have attempt 4 or five times



Do u notice any thickness?  The 1st couple of times that ive done this method, i didnt get any growth but i did get thickness


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 25, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Do u notice any thickness?  The 1st couple of times that ive done this method, i didnt get any growth but i did get thickness



pelohello I'm glad you asked me that because I don't see extra growth but my hair does seem thicker when I comb it which is weird


----------



## sheanu (Sep 25, 2014)

Did day 25


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 26, 2014)

Days 3 and 4 completed


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm on day 3 of 7 days of inverting...is anyone still doing ONLY 7 days and getting at least an inch??

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Sep 27, 2014)

Did days 26 & 27


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 27, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm on day 3 of 7 days of inverting...is anyone still doing ONLY 7 days and getting at least an inch??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Nope......


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 28, 2014)

Day 5 done


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 28, 2014)

Can't wait til November when I take my sew in down to check on my inversion length!


----------



## sheanu (Sep 28, 2014)

Day 28 down. I forgot to turn the timer on (hubby distracted me) and it was a while before I finally checked to see why my alarm wasn't going off. Now my feets are tingling


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 28, 2014)

sheanu still waiting for day 28 post.....lol. Excited about your reveal as I gear up for another 30days starting Tuesday.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 28, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> sheanu still waiting for day 28 post.....lol. Excited about your reveal as I gear up for another 30days starting Tuesday.



Hey there! I think you posted just after I did lol. I don't think I really got any results but I'll post anyway and still plan to give it the full three months before I throw in the towel. My hair has grown but the thing I care about is my hairline which is improving at snail's pace. Saturday will probably be my "reveal" day.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 28, 2014)

lol, I see you posted 2 mins before me. Do you find your hair thickening at all? sheanu


----------



## sheanu (Sep 28, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> lol, I see you posted 2 mins before me. Do you find your hair thickening at all? sheanu



Yes I did see a bit of thickening. I have a little fuzz hung on at the hairline as well but it's happening so slowly that I dint think it's much to talk about. Your results were so awesome that I was hoping for some stellar regrowth but I guess everyone's situation is different.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 29, 2014)

See you on Wednesday. I'm so looking forward to it @sheanu. Did you use warm to massage your scalp everytime you invert? I didn't but I massaged sometimes during my session. I'll try to massage everyday for this 30 days session. I don't usually warm my oil i just apply to small sections, massage if i feel like and invert.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 29, 2014)

PureSilver no I didn't. Maybe I should try incorporating it regularly though because I did once and it felt amazing. It was so relaxing!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 29, 2014)

KiWiStyle, I completed Day 7 a few days ago, but I wasn't able to post until now.  The 7 day Inversion works for me, but I took several months off because I was obsessing with length.  In November of 2013, I BC'd 5 inches.  In July of 2014, I trimmed about 1 1/2" to 2" off my ends.

The first picture is from November 2013 after I big chopped the 5".


The next picture is from December 2013, where I gained 1” after completing the inversion.


The last two pictures are from September 2014, where I am only 2” inches away from waist length.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 29, 2014)

newgrowth15 said:


> KiWiStyle, I completed Day 7 a few days ago, but I wasn't able to post until now.  The 7 day Inversion works for me, but I took several months off because I was obsessing with length.  In November of 2013, I BC'd 5 inches.  In July of 2014, I trimmed about 1 1/2" to 2" off my ends.
> 
> The first picture is from November 2013 after I big chopped the 5".
> 
> ...



Thanks newgrowth15!  It's encouraging to see some are still seeing results with the 7 day method.  I can barely complete the 7days, 30 days would be a major challenge for me.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 29, 2014)

KiWiStyle, I totally agree with the 7 days being challenging enough.  It seems every time I get started, something comes along and I wind up skipping a day here or two days there.  I decided I will invert when I remember and to stop obsessing with my growth.  I don't plan to take any more pictures until December 2014 to see if I have reached my goal of waist length and then I'll trim for thickness.

Don't give up.  It does work, but like some others have said, you may experience thickness before length.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 29, 2014)

newgrowth15 said:


> @KiWiStyle, I completed Day 7 a few days ago, but I wasn't able to post until now. The 7 day Inversion works for me, but I took several months off because I was obsessing with length. In November of 2013, I BC'd 5 inches. In July of 2014, I trimmed about 1 1/2" to 2" off my ends.
> 
> The first picture is from November 2013 after I big chopped the 5".
> 
> ...


 

AWESOME PROGRESS!!!!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 29, 2014)

pelohello, thank you.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 29, 2014)

newgrowth15 you got some excellent growth! Congrats

Day 29 down. PureSilver the warm oil felt so nice  I'll likely keep this up.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 29, 2014)

newgrowth15 said:


> KiWiStyle, I completed Day 7 a few days ago, but I wasn't able to post until now.  The 7 day Inversion works for me, but I took several months off because I was obsessing with length.  In November of 2013, I BC'd 5 inches.  In July of 2014, I trimmed about 1 1/2" to 2" off my ends.
> 
> The first picture is from November 2013 after I big chopped the 5".
> 
> ...



Awesome progress!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 30, 2014)

newgrowth15 said:


> KiWiStyle, I completed Day 7 a few days ago, but I wasn't able to post until now.  The 7 day Inversion works for me, but I took several months off because I was obsessing with length.  In November of 2013, I BC'd 5 inches.  In July of 2014, I trimmed about 1 1/2" to 2" off my ends.
> 
> The first picture is from November 2013 after I big chopped the 5".
> 
> ...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 30, 2014)

newgrowth15 said:


> KiWiStyle, I totally agree with the 7 days being challenging enough.  It seems every time I get started, something comes along and I wind up skipping a day here or two days there.  I decided I will invert when I remember and to stop obsessing with my growth.  I don't plan to take any more pictures until December 2014 to see if I have reached my goal of waist length and then I'll trim for thickness.
> 
> Don't give up.  It does work, but like some others have said, you may experience thickness before length.



I'll take what I can get be it length of thickness!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 30, 2014)

sheanu and HairPleezeGrow, thank you.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 30, 2014)

Awesome progress @newgrowth15 your hair has definitely gotten thicker and longer. You're a testimony to the fact that Inversion works.


----------



## sheanu (Oct 1, 2014)

Day 30 down!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 1, 2014)

PureSilver, thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 1, 2014)

Day 6 and 7 done. I got some growth. Wasn't consistently doing 4 minutes either. I will continue to do this.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 1, 2014)

Day 1 done with WGHO, not warmed. Massaged for 30Sec


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 1, 2014)

Day 1 completed. sheanu where are you lady?


----------



## sheanu (Oct 1, 2014)

Haha PureSilver I was just about to come in and say I did day 31. Glad you're back!


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 1, 2014)

sheanu it's good to be back, thank you. Now let's gain some of that NG and thickness that newgrowth15 is sharing.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 1, 2014)

I started- day 1


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 1, 2014)

Day 1 completed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 1, 2014)

Day 1 complete


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 1, 2014)

Just completed day 7...I'm repeating at the end of October.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2014)

Day 2 complete


----------



## Guinan (Oct 2, 2014)

Day 2 done


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 3, 2014)

Day 2 completed


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 3, 2014)

Day 2 completed.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 3, 2014)

Late day 2


----------



## sheanu (Oct 3, 2014)

Hubby and I had date night last night so I ended up doing day 32 this morning  I'm redoing my braids tonight so I'll snap a few "progress" pics for you ladies.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 3, 2014)

Day 3 is complete.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 4, 2014)

Day 3 completed


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 4, 2014)

Day 3 & 4 done


----------



## Guinan (Oct 4, 2014)

Day 2 done.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 4, 2014)

Day 4 completed


----------



## Guinan (Oct 5, 2014)

Day 3 done with WGHO


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 5, 2014)

Day 5 completed!

ETA I later massaged my scalp with a combo of EVCO, rice bran, grapeseed, jojoba and sunflower oils warmed up


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Day 3 complete


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 5, 2014)

Day 5 completed. No massage no oil just lone inversion


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 6, 2014)

Day 4 completed.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 6, 2014)

Day 4 done with WGHO


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 6, 2014)

Day 6 completed massaged my scalp a few mins ago while washing my hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 6, 2014)

Day 4 complete


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 6, 2014)

Day 6 baybeee


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 7, 2014)

Day 7 completed


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 7, 2014)

Day 5 completed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2014)

Day 5 completed yesterday


----------



## Guinan (Oct 8, 2014)

day 5 done yesterday


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 8, 2014)

OP - is it too late to join this challenge?

i just heard about this method on Sunday and have since started this method and on Day 4. i am using EVCO. i would love to join this challenge if its not too late.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 8, 2014)

Day 7 completed, day 8 will be done a later today.


----------



## sheanu (Oct 8, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Day 7 completed, day 8 will be done a later today.



Sorry I left you alone! I just needed a break for a week lol. You're doing well!


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 8, 2014)

sheanu thank you dear. See you next week. A break is good sometimes, don't overwhelm yourself. I'll be right here when you get back.



Day 8 completed.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 9, 2014)

Day 6 done yesterday


----------



## Guinan (Oct 9, 2014)

Day 7 done!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 9, 2014)

Day 6 yesterday and day 7 today!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 9, 2014)

Completed day 8 yesterday and day 9 today.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 9, 2014)

Day 9 completed


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 10, 2014)

Completed Day 5


----------



## Guinan (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll try to add my length pic this weekend.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 10, 2014)

Day 6 done!
Used my mix of JBCO/EVOO with a few drops of Peppermint EO
Afterwards did the GHE for 1 hour.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 11, 2014)

I always remember to post the day after I invert smh. Day 9 yesterday, will be back for day 10.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi ladies I took yesterday off because I was very ill but i'm fighting it, i'm doing much better today.

 Day 10 completed today.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 11, 2014)

Day 7 done
Used JBCO/EVOO mix i decided no to do the GHE afterwards.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 12, 2014)

Day 11 completed


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 14, 2014)

Day 12 completed.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 14, 2014)

Forgot to post i completed day 10. Also forgot to invert the past couple days. Continuing on with day 11. I need to grow this hair like yesterday! Pleased with the thickness, now I need some length to go with it.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 14, 2014)

FollicleFanatic did inversion give you some of that thickness?


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 14, 2014)

Day 13 completed


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 15, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> FollicleFanatic did inversion give you some of that thickness?



Girl inversion gave me all of the thickness! My aunt commented last night on how much thicker my hair is. Just gotta grow back my length.

I happened across a couple blogs on inversion and most of them poo-poo'd it, saying it was just for desperate ppl and it didn't work. I know it worked for me so whatever. When some things don't work I wonder if it's user error. Everything isn't for everyone, but I wonder if some ppl are just impatient, or hold their head to the side or something expecting it to work. For me 4 mins isn't long enough. 7 mins and my scalp get warm/tingly/itchy, so dang I know it's doing something!

Sorry for my tangent lol.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 15, 2014)

^^good point. At 4mins I'm just getting warmed up and I don't warm my oil. I will try longer and warming my oil this time.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 15, 2014)

I cannot speak for anyone else, but I know that the Inversion Method works for me and I don't remember to do it consistently.  I have an extremely simple regimen and I have seen a tremendous amount of growth and thickness, since I joined this challenge last November.  As a matter of fact, when I joined, I was experiencing excessive shedding.  Now, it's a normal amount.  

I shampoo with TreSemme or L'Oreal Keratin Shampoo 1-2x per month.
I also shampoo with V05 Clarifying Shampoo or Baby Shampoo 1x per month, if needed.
I condition with TreSemme Keratin Conditioner or if I have it on hand, TreSemme Naturals Conditioner.
When I remember, I apply Aloe Vera Gel to my wet hair to bring the pH back into balance.
I apply EVOO and seal with my homemade Shea Butter Creme Whip.
I twist or bun my hair (depending on what I feel like doing that day) and let it air dry.

A couple of weeks ago I tried the Cherry Lola Treatment with the yogurt, baking soda and Braggs Liquid Amino Acids.  I really liked the results, but there are a lot of steps in between, so that is something I may only do once every 3-4 months.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 15, 2014)

FollicleFanatic newgrowth15 Thank you ladies for the positive testimonies of this method and challenge, my heart is smiling.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 15, 2014)

Day 14 completed


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 15, 2014)

No thank you PureSilver for starting the challenge, this small and simple step is helping my hair thrive! 

ETA: Completed day 12


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 16, 2014)

Day 13 done


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 17, 2014)

Day 1 inversion done with LG green magic cream for 6 mins.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 17, 2014)

Completed day 14


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 17, 2014)

Day 15 & 16 completed.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 18, 2014)

Ladies, i wanted to share with y'all my 2mth progress since doing the inversion and MHM.


----------



## ilong (Oct 18, 2014)

Livestrong summarizes inversion pretty good. (I may have posted this link previously.) Many of the techniques described is what my Mom would tell us to do growing up.  I hope to start up again in November. Give my shoulder a chance to heal.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 18, 2014)

@pellohello that is some awesome growth!


Day 15 done


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 18, 2014)

Day 17 completed.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 19, 2014)

Day 2 completed 6 mins no oil


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 19, 2014)

pelohello, that is some amazing growth for just 2 months.  Keep up the good work.

Day 1 of my October Inversion done.  Since I just re-twisted my hair last night, I will not be doing any scalp massages or oils this week--just inverting.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

Day 18 completed

pelohello you made my eyes pop with all of that length in just 2 short months. Congratulations and hope the next 2 months brings as much great results for you.


----------



## Mane Event (Oct 19, 2014)

Checking in! 

I'm going to try longer intervals (7-8min) thanks to your suggestions! 
I need to be more consistent with inverting *sighs

Great progress!!! pelohello


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 19, 2014)

Day 16 completed


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 19, 2014)

I've got to do better.  Day 1 complete.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 20, 2014)

Day 3 6 mins with LG green magic hair cream


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 20, 2014)

Day 19 completed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm a slow grower you guys so here's from last time I posted my pic and todays. I normally grow less than 1/2 inch per month. I really despise my fine, thin, slow growing hair lol. 





Eta- when I say less than 1/2 inch I mean waaay less!


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 20, 2014)

Day 17 done


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 20, 2014)

Day 2 of 4 minute inversion done.

HairPleezeGrow, unless I'm blind, it looks to me like you gained at least half an inch.  Look at the position of the little finger in the first picture in comparison to the big finger in the second picture.  It appears the big finger is covering up some of your hair.  Besides, look at where you started in your siggy picture.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 4 no oil 6mins


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 2 completed.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 20 completed. I've increased my mins started yesterday. 6mins done just now.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 3 done.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 21, 2014)

Completed day 18


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 5 completed 6 mins with Sunflower oil


----------



## sheanu (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm at day two. I'd like to try to post my progress pics soon.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

Day 21 completed 9 mins listening to some soulful India Arie.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 22, 2014)

Day 19 done


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Completed day 20


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 24, 2014)

Missed yesterday so today is day 6. Used LG sulfur oil for 6mins.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 24, 2014)

Day 21 & 22 completed


----------



## Mane Event (Oct 24, 2014)

Just finished day 3...back on the grind


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 24, 2014)

Days 4, 5 and 6 done.


----------



## KERC1974 (Oct 25, 2014)

Day 1 completed.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 25, 2014)

Completed day 21


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 25, 2014)

Completed day 7 of 6mins going to go for 7 more days since i wasn't consistent this time.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 26, 2014)

Day 23 & 24 completed. My hair is getting sooooo thick. Just need my edges to follow suit.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 26, 2014)

Day 8 done while doing yoga


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 26, 2014)

I completed Day 7 yesterday.  I will see you ladies next month.


----------



## KERC1974 (Oct 26, 2014)

Days 2 and 3 completed..


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 27, 2014)

Day 9 doing now 6 mins


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 27, 2014)

Last day of inversion for the month.


----------



## KERC1974 (Oct 27, 2014)

Day 4 done..


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 28, 2014)

Completed days 22 & 23, no inversion today due to headache. Will still finish out till the 31st.


----------



## KERC1974 (Oct 28, 2014)

Day 5 completed.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 28, 2014)

Day 24 done


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 28, 2014)

Checking in for Days 25 to 28.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 28, 2014)

I've been so tired and achy they past few days its unreal. I'm trying to decide whether or not I should have a reveal at the end of the challenge or reveal in  December with comparison shots. I'm 12 weeks post relaxer and won't be straightening again until my December relaxer.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2014)

Whoever's starting the 2015 challenge please tag me!


----------



## KERC1974 (Oct 29, 2014)

Day 6 completed


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Whoever's starting the 2015 challenge please tag me!



I guess that would be me. I'll make sure to tag you. I've had success with this method so I'll continue doing this and start a new challenge for 2015.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

Day 29 completed


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Oct 30, 2014)

Completed day 25


----------



## Guinan (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm getting prepared for November's inversion. I plan on straightening my hair tonight and do complete measurements. Then on Sat I'm putting in some faux locs and will take them down in Dec. I'm trying to decide if I want to invert for the whole month of November or maybe for 2wks.


----------



## KERC1974 (Oct 30, 2014)

Day 7 complete.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

Day 30 completed


----------



## KERC1974 (Nov 1, 2014)

Day 8 completed


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

Day 30 Completed.....I missed 1 day so I actually did 30 days this month.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Nov 1, 2014)

Completed day 26 & 27 whew! Gonna go back to weekly, a full 7 days the second week of November then back to the first of the month.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey Ladies, the final month of this challenge is upon is ALREADY! I can hardly believe its been a year since we've started this. I encourage you all to make the most of this month with consistency, daily massages, oiling, GHE, pop those vitamins just do whatever works for you and make this month count. 

I'll be adding December to my inversion up until the day I relax as it will be my 3rd and final relaxer for the year. I will reveal my comparison shots and progress then. I hope everyone gets a full inch this month and I can't wait to see all the progress pics.

HHG Everyone.

@Altruisticoam
@APrayer4Hair
@Beamodel
@bronxsoloist
@Cocoloves
@ChasingBliss
@Dayjoy
@divachyk
@DrC
@Froreal3
@growinstrong
@HairPleezeGrow
@hair4today
@Jobwright
@Kerryann
@Lilmama1011
@Mahsiah
@ManiiSweetheart
@MonaRae
@Naphy
@newgrowth15
@naija24
@Nix08
@outspokenwallflower
@pelohello
@PinkSunshine77
@Poohbear
@PureSilver
@SexySin985
@shortdub78
@SimJam
@smores
@TwoSnapsUp
@xu93texas
@YaniraNaturally
@yaya24


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder. I'm trying to hold my relaxer out as close to the end of the year as well. I will finish out inversion thru December as well; final length check pic next month.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

Day 1 Completed 6 mins total.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 2, 2014)

Day 1 done yesterday


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 2, 2014)

Day 2 completed. I'm happy because  seeing progress.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 3, 2014)

Day 1 completed.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 3, 2014)

Day 3 completed 8+ mins


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 4, 2014)

Day 2 and 3 done


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 4, 2014)

Why do I feel sometimes like my hair is not growing. That moment when 13 weeks post makes your hair look really short. Oh well day 4 completed.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 5, 2014)

Day 5 completed 6 mins oiled my scalp earlier today.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 6, 2014)

Day 6 Completed, oiled and massaged my scalp earlier today.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 9, 2014)

Checking in Days 7 & 8 completed


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi ladies. I slacked off in October. I just couldn't manage to invert once. I was sick as a dog! So for November, I'm doing this thing early this month to get it over with.


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 10, 2014)

I inverted for a week. Can't check my progress because my hair is braided underneath my wig. It was worth a shot


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 11, 2014)

Missed yesterday and sunday. Had 2 really hectic days. Ill be back tomorrow though.


----------



## sheanu (Nov 11, 2014)

I feel off hard but have been following your posts. Some of you ladies are doing so well! I plan to post the reveal from my last inversion and will try to start again this weekend.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 11, 2014)

*I have yet to start inverting. I WILL begin tonight!! Actually I do it before the afternoon. I'm off today and I should just do it!*


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 11, 2014)

Days 1 and 2 completed.


----------



## yodie (Nov 11, 2014)

Completed my seven days this month.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 11, 2014)

Day 1 done


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 12, 2014)

Day 1 complete


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 12, 2014)

Day 9 completed


----------



## Guinan (Nov 12, 2014)

Day 2 done


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 12, 2014)

Day 2 complete


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 13, 2014)

Day 3 done


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 13, 2014)

Day 10 completed


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 14, 2014)

Ooops double post


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 15, 2014)

day 4 done


----------



## HairNinja (Nov 15, 2014)

I have to join the next challenge if there is one. Never even tried it out seems like you ladies have great results.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 15, 2014)

I've been inverting on/off all year and I do believe it works...I just don't know how much since I don't measure.  Can the OP please tag me in next year's challenge if there will be on? Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 15, 2014)

I was gonna start back today, but I had a headache early. May start tomorrow just to see.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 15, 2014)

Days 11 & 12 completed. My head top feels like there is blood flowing through it. Nice


----------



## sheanu (Nov 16, 2014)

Day 1 down


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 16, 2014)

Day 5 complete


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 16, 2014)

day 13 completed


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 17, 2014)

day 6 complete


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2014)

I had to go back to square one! I suck at challenges!
Day one completed!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 18, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I had to go back to square one! I suck at challenges!
> Day one completed!



I had to abort this month's inversion because Aunt Flo came to visit....I was suppose to have my 7 days completed by then but I skipped a day twice. Trying again in December.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I had to abort this month's inversion because Aunt Flo came to visit....I was suppose to have my 7 days completed by then but I skipped a day twice. Trying again in December.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  I completed day 2! Come on back when that Cow leaves! Lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 18, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I completed day 2! Come on back when that Cow leaves! Lol



Girl she gone, Lol!  I thought I had to wait for next month...I'll do Day 1 today...

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl she gone, Lol!  I thought I had to wait for next month...I'll do Day 1 today...  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  we will be on the same page and can check our results!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 18, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> we will be on the same page and can check our results!



Of course!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Nov 18, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I had to abort this month's inversion because Aunt Flo came to visit....I was suppose to have my 7 days completed by then but I skipped a day twice. Trying again in December.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Yeah I got as far as day one before AF interrupted but I'll be back by Saturday hopefully.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 18, 2014)

KiWiStyle HairNinja i'll be sure to tag you both in the 2015 challenge. U can attest to gaining thickness and growth from inversion.

Day 14 &15 competed.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 19, 2014)

Day 7 complete


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 19, 2014)

Day 3 complete!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 19, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> KiWiStyle HairNinja i'll be sure to tag you both in the 2015 challenge. U can attest to gaining thickness and growth from inversion.
> 
> Day 14 &15 competed.



PureSilver I cannot attest to gaining length or thickness at this time because I have not documented my results.  I do plan to in the coming year because I am pretty sure from eyeballing the effectiveness of the method does work for me.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2014)

PureSilver tag me because I can attest to both. I love this.


----------



## sheanu (Nov 19, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> KiWiStyle HairNinja i'll be sure to tag you both in the 2015 challenge. U can attest to gaining thickness and growth from inversion.
> 
> Day 14 &15 competed.



PureSilver could you please tag me as well? It's been hectic for a bit but I plan to restart. Only thing is I can't do the full month anymore lol.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 19, 2014)

Day 16 completed. Oiled scalp this morning with wgho.


----------



## sheanu (Nov 20, 2014)

Progress pics:
The first 3 are from July. The next 3 are from October and then the final 3 are from today. Do you all see any progress? I'm not seeing as much in the front as I'd like but I can say that I'm able to make my braids bigger without as much space in between so I think there was thickening from inversion. I saw the biggest difference when i finally learned how to do scalp massages as well. (I'll post the rest of the pics in a second post).


----------



## sheanu (Nov 20, 2014)

Final pics. So what do you think ladies?

ETA: Day 1 complete


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 20, 2014)

Day 17 competed. I can't wait to give my hair some tlc in a couple hours.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 20, 2014)

sheanu your hair has improved. I see fuzzies around your hairline. What about jbco, have you tried it?


----------



## sheanu (Nov 20, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> sheanu your hair has improved. I see fuzzies around your hairline. What about jbco, have you tried it?



Thanks! Yes I use jbco a couple times a week along with coconut oil. It's made a difference with my scalp and thickness over the rest of my hair but hasn't been a miracle cure for my edges yet.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 20, 2014)

Day 4 completed earlier today


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

Day 5 completed! All of this oil is too much for the kid!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Day 5 completed! All of this oil is too much for the kid!



I'm ashamed to say that I have inverted yet.  How much oil are you using?  I just squeeze oil in a few spots then spread that with my fingers then massage, otherwise I'll end up with an oil slick.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm ashamed to say that I have inverted yet.  How much oil are you using?  I just squeeze oil in a few spots then spread that with my fingers then massage, otherwise I'll end up with an oil slick.


  I do the same, but my hair can't take all of that. Just too much build up.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I do the same, but my hair can't take all of that. Just too much build up.



Are you still washing twice a week?  Are you able to GHE every other day instead of oiling daily?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 21, 2014)

OP, can please tag me in the 2015 challenge?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2014)

Inversion day 1 completed.  Better late than never 

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 21, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Inversion day 1 completed.  Better late than never   Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I will start this today as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Are you still washing twice a week?  Are you able to GHE every other day instead of oiling daily?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  I gotta be extremely careful with GHE. My hair will get mushy! So I do it as a pre treatment. Yes I still wash twice a week. I washed Wednesday, but now my hair feels crispy with all of the oils and moisturizers, etc... So I'm going to wash today. I may need to tweak how I do this, or not use the oil? Just massage really good, then do it. I put this pic in the SL thread, I will show you ladies in here what is going on with my hair so far.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 21, 2014)

I've been a bad gurl. I havent completed my 7days. I did two days the beginning of this month but I forgot the other days. I will start over today.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I've been a bad gurl. I havent completed my 7days. I did two days the beginning of this month but I forgot the other days. I will start over today.



Me too! Lol!

Day 1 completed yesterday


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I gotta be extremely careful with GHE. My hair will get mushy! So I do it as a pre treatment. Yes I still wash twice a week. I washed Wednesday, but now my hair feels crispy with all of the oils and moisturizers, etc... So I'm going to wash today. I may need to tweak how I do this, or not use the oil? Just massage really good, then do it. I put this pic in the SL thread, I will show you ladies in here what is going on with my hair so far.



Girl, that is FANTASTIC growth!!  Are you using any other growth aids or is that from investing only?!?!  You just motivated me to stay on task because although I have never documented my growth while inverting, I know it worked.  If I were you I would just deal with the oil and crispness for now because that growth is amazing.  You can always just oil the two days you shampoo, that way you're removing the oil after applying it

In the past when I did the GHE, it did the opposite for me, made my hair crunchy so I couldn't understand the hype.  I don't know of its products or what but when I GHE lately, my hair feels great!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I've been a bad gurl. I havent completed my 7days. I did two days the beginning of this month but I forgot the other days. I will start over today.



I had to start over too this month.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl, that is FANTASTIC growth!!  Are you using any other growth aids or is that from investing only?!?!  You just motivated me to stay on task because although I have never documented my growth while inverting, I know it worked.  If I were you I would just deal with the oil and crispness for now because that growth is amazing.  You can always just oil the two days you shampoo, that way you're removing the oil after applying it  In the past when I did the GHE, it did the opposite for me, made my hair crunchy so I couldn't understand the hype.  I don't know of its products or what but when I GHE lately, my hair feels great!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  I have been using JBCO oil! I use it to prepoo with and massage my scalp with before I moisturize. I had put a little spout on the bottle, so I would use a little at a time. This week, I started back with the inversion thing. Barely did it at all this year. I also take nature's bounty HSN but I have been taking that for several months now. I really believe it is the jbco, plus the massaging and doing the GHE pre poo. I started noticing my new growth was getting thicker a week or two ago. I thought that was odd, since I just texlaxed on oct 22.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I have been using JBCO oil! I use it to prepoo with and massage my scalp with before I moisturize. I had put a little spout on the bottle, so I would use a little at a time. This week, I started back with the inversion thing. Barely did it at all this year. I also take nature's bounty HSN but I have been taking that for several months now. I really believe it is the jbco, plus the massaging and doing the GHE pre poo. I started noticing my new growth was getting thicker a week or two ago. I thought that was odd, since I just texlaxed on oct 22.



Yeah the jbco is pretty thick on its own and definitely works to add thickness and growth, its a staple.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Nov 22, 2014)

Day 2 down


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 22, 2014)

Day 1 complete


----------



## Guinan (Nov 22, 2014)

Day 1, done yesterday wuth WGHO


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 22, 2014)

Day 5 completed!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 22, 2014)

Inversion day 2 completed.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Nov 22, 2014)

Day 2 done. No oil


----------



## sheanu (Nov 23, 2014)

Just completed day 3


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello Ladies the new challenge will start on December 1st. What do you think; should i create a new thread for the new year or do we continue in this thread come December 1st?


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 23, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Hello Ladies the new challenge will start on December 1st. What do you think; should i create a new thread for the new year or do we continue in this thread come December 1st?


 Hi, I'm in again. Maybe a new thread with the near year and a link to this thread in there somewhere for reference.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Hello Ladies the new challenge will start on December 1st. What do you think; should i create a new thread for the new year or do we continue in this thread come December 1st?


  wait until dec.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 23, 2014)

I think I want to try this the next round. I was just posting that I didn't hear much about this method lately.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 23, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> wait until dec.



What ^^^ she said.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 23, 2014)

Inversion Day #3 completed.  Sprayed my hair/roots with my swag mist (distilled water, veg glycerin and EO), GHE for about 2 hours and inverted w/o.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Nov 23, 2014)

Day 3 done. No oil


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2014)

Day 6 completed!


----------



## sheanu (Nov 23, 2014)

Finished day 4


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 23, 2014)

18 days completed since Nov 1st. slacking i know


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 24, 2014)

Day 1 completed--no oil and no massage.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 24, 2014)

I missed yesterday.  Day 2 just completed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 24, 2014)

Day 7 completed! Yay


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 24, 2014)

Inversion Day 4 completed!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Nov 24, 2014)

Day 4 done, no oil


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 24, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Day 7 completed! Yay



shortdub78 how long will you wait to LC?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 24, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Day 7 completed! Yay



shortdub78 how long will you wait to LC?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 24, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Day 7 completed! Yay



shortdub78 
Double post?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 24, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 how long will you wait to LC?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  my hair feels like 8 weeks post right now. I guess I will do a comparison pic from the pic I took last week to see if there is a difference. I will do it Thursday.


----------



## sheanu (Nov 24, 2014)

Day 5 done...I inverted after recovering from Grand jury announcement...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 24, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> my hair feels like 8 weeks post right now. I guess I will do a comparison pic from the pic I took last week to see if there is a difference. I will do it Thursday.



Great, I can't wait!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 25, 2014)

I fell off again. Had a headache for 2 nights straight and then tonight it is taking me forever to finish washing my hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 25, 2014)

Day 3 is complete.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 25, 2014)

Inversion Day 5 completed.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 25, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I fell off again. Had a headache for 2 nights straight and then tonight it is taking me forever to finish washing my hair.


  hope you feel better


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 25, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> hope you feel better



Thanks sweetie


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 25, 2014)

Day 2 completed with oil and massage. 
Day 3 completed--no oil and no massage.


----------



## sheanu (Nov 25, 2014)

Day 6 done


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 26, 2014)

Day 4 complete


----------



## Guinan (Nov 26, 2014)

Day 5 was done yesterday with no oil.

Yall know I'm dedicated to this. I was two shades to the wind yesterday but I still inverted


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 26, 2014)

Day 6 completed this morning.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 27, 2014)

Day 5 complete.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 27, 2014)

These are my results. I don't know what's going on with my new growth/texlaxed roots. The struggle is real.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 27, 2014)

Days 19 & 20 completed. I have missed 7 days this month but I still feel like I gaining thickness and growth.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 27, 2014)

Day 7 completed!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 27, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> These are my results. I don't know what's going on with my new growth/texlaxed roots. The struggle is real.



shortdub78 I think you'll see your results over the next few weeks.  From what I've read (I Think) the hair continues to grow at a rapid speed even after you're finished inverting.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm completely screwing this challenge up.  I keep spontaneously cutting my hair so I can't measure my progress properly.  I'm still going to invert monthly but I won't LC until after I BC.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 28, 2014)

My scalp is tingly and itchy this morning, I hope that's my hair growth speeding up!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## marta9227 (Nov 28, 2014)

Getting excited to see some final cumulative results from this challenge!


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Nov 28, 2014)

Inversion day one complete


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 28, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> My scalp is tingly and itchy this morning, I hope that's my hair growth speeding up!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I hope so too


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 29, 2014)

I had a dream that I gained several inches!  Of course when I woke up...well y'all know how this story ends.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 30, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I had a dream that I gained several inches!  Of course when I woke up...well y'all know how this story ends.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



I had a dream I was HL just last week... Lawdt. Even though it was luscious... It was too much lol. Even in my dream!


----------



## TashaNikki (Nov 30, 2014)

Is there going to be a new thread for 2015? I've been lurking for the past few months but I've think I've had some success with my inversions. This year I plan to keep better track of my growth over all.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I had a dream that I gained several inches!  Of course when I woke up...well y'all know how this story ends.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Girl you gave me a good laugh.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2014)

Sure there will be a 2015 challenge and it starts Dec 1st


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2014)

I will be creating a new thread for 2015 and thinking of closing the 2014 once 2015 rolls in.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 1, 2014)

CChecking in for days 21 22 & 23.......A new month has begun.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> I will be creating a new thread for 2015 and thinking of closing the 2014 once 2015 rolls in.



Yay! Day 1 complete


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 1, 2014)

day one done


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 1, 2014)

I think i wil let December run its course and start the new challenge the last week of December so we can officially commence the 2015 thread the beginning of January. 


How does that sound ladies?


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Dec 2, 2014)

Has anyone here actually gotten an inch in a week?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 2, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> I think i wil let December run its course and start the new challenge the last week of December so we can officially commence the 2015 thread the beginning of January.
> 
> How does that sound ladies?



I'm OK with whatever you decide but that definitely works for me.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Dec 2, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> I think i wil let December run its course and start the new challenge the last week of December so we can officially commence the 2015 thread the beginning of January.
> 
> How does that sound ladies?



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 2, 2014)

Trackrunnertt said:


> Has anyone here actually gotten an inch in a week?



I've gotten an inch in a month but not a week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 2, 2014)

Trackrunnertt said:


> Has anyone here actually gotten an inch in a week?


 I don't know I have a lot of new growth, so I got some shrinkage going on. I won't know until I relax again.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> I think i wil let December run its course and start the new challenge the last week of December so we can officially commence the 2015 thread the beginning of January.
> 
> How does that sound ladies?



Sounds gr8!


----------



## YellowMellow (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm definitely in for next years challenge! I was able to do inversion successfully one time and gained an inch the 8th day!! Then I became pregnant...I stopped inverting while pregnant and pregnancy has been horrible to my hair constantly dry and constantly breaking!! My hair is looking so sad and thin. Baby is due next month!! As soon as I pop I will be inverting again  soooo excited.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 3, 2014)

Day 2 complete yesterday


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 4, 2014)

Day 4 complete


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 4, 2014)

Day 1 complete.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 6, 2014)

Day 2 completed last night.  
Day 3 just completed.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 6, 2014)

Day 5 & 6 complete


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 7, 2014)

Day 4 completed.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 7, 2014)

Day 7 complete


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 8, 2014)

I've cut my hair at least twice in the last 30 days and my hair seems longer than before I cut.  I CW yesterday and was surprised to see improved thickness and I'm back to CBL.  My hair is much stronger too and I attribute that to bamboo leaf tea so naturally im like "so you want to act right just before I chop it all off, classic move".  Yes I talk to, yell at and even discipline my hair, she get on my dang nerve sometimes, lbvs.

I haven't length checked in so long because it's usually the start of a very bad obessession for me.  I'm looking forward to doing my first LC  post BC and again 30 days after that.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 8, 2014)

Day 1 completed yesterday.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 8, 2014)

Days 1 and 2 completed.

PureSilver, please count me in for next year's challenge.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 9, 2014)

Completed day 5.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 9, 2014)

Day 2 completed yesterday.


----------



## sheanu (Dec 27, 2014)

Day 1 completed.


----------



## sheanu (Dec 27, 2014)

Day 2 completed!


----------



## sheanu (Dec 29, 2014)

Finished day 3 yesterday


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Dec 30, 2014)

I fell off in December with the holidays. I can't start today because I don't want to be inverting for New Year's...so I guess I'll wait until after the new year to start again.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

One more day to go before the new year and the new challenge starts. I am excited.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 30, 2014)

I was suppose to Invert again on Christmas day but I'll wait until the 1st.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Dec 30, 2014)

Did day 4 yesterday. PureSilver did you already start the challenge?


----------



## sheanu (Dec 31, 2014)

Completed day 5


----------



## sheanu (Jan 1, 2015)

Day 6 done


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 1, 2015)

January day 1 done


----------



## Guinan (Jan 1, 2015)

Day 1, done


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 2, 2015)

Day 1 complete


----------



## sheanu (Jan 2, 2015)

Day 7 complete.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2015)

Day 1 completed.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------

